# Langeland 2018



## SFVNOR (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Langelandfahrer,

und die es in 2018 werden.

Viel Spaß beim Posten von Fangmeldungen, Aller hilfreichen Informationen um das Revier, Techniken und ganz wichtig, eine immer sichere Heimkehr in den Hafen.

:z
Petri,

Stefan


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo, wünsche allen Langeland Freunden ein frohes , fischreiches Jahr 2018#::a

 Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderman (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Den guten Wünschen schliesst sich der "Zanderman" an.
Wir sind 2018 das erste Mal vom 07.04.-21.04. auf unserer Insel.
Vorher geht es noch nach Neustadt/ Holstein und nach Rügen.-Unser Boot die  " Sabse" ist leider nicht mehr dabei, dafür kommt hoffentlich unsere neue "Kampfmakrele" aus den Puschen um den Dorschen nachzustellen.-Wir freuen uns schon auf ein wiedersehen auf unserer schönen Insel.#:


----------



## roofvisser (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Ich wünsche allen Langeland Freunden ein frohes und fischreiches Jahr 2018!!
Ich bin auf Langeland mit mein frau Ingrid und wir haben heute unsere erste Dorschen von 2018 gefangen #a
Unser verslag steht _*hier*_

Und noch ein kleiner Film:
*https://youtu.be/SmiB-szsfzE*

Gruss,
*Kees*_*
www.zeevissenlangeland.nl*_


----------



## Stulle (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> Ich wünsche allen Langeland Freunden ein frohes und fischreiches Jahr 2018!!
> Ich bin auf Langeland mit mein frau Ingrid und wir haben heute unsere erste Dorschen von 2018 gefangen #a
> Unser verslag steht _*hier*_
> ...


Petri Heil. Ich hab mich schon gefragt warum bei dem Wetter keiner angelt. 

Ich beneide euch etwas [emoji3]


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> Ich wünsche allen Langeland Freunden ein frohes und fischreiches Jahr 2018!!
> Ich bin auf Langeland mit mein frau Ingrid und wir haben heute unsere erste Dorschen von 2018 gefangen #a
> Unser verslag steht _*hier*_
> ...


Hallo Kees und Ingrid, das ist ja ein schöner Jahresanfang den ihr euch gönnt. Viel Spaß noch da oben |wavey: Gruß aus dem stürmischen Willebadessen   Thomas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hej Kees und Ingrid,  schön von Euch zu hören!

Viel Spaß auf der Insel #6


----------



## Zanderman (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Glückwunsch Kees,
das ist ein ja ein schöner Jahresanfang.
Wir haben gestern in Holstein auch schon die ersten schönen Dorsche bis kanpp 70 cm in´s Boot geholt.Auf anderen Booten gab es sogar ein paar Mefos. Langeland sehen wir leider erst im April, aber dann für 2 Wochen, freuen uns  schon riesig.


----------



## onyx134 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen.
Wir wollen dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach Langeland zum Dorsch Angeln.
Gibt es hier ein paar Experten welche mit Tips aufwarten können?
Wahrscheinlich würden wir mit dem Wohnmobil anreisen, aber auch eine gute, günstige Unterkunft wäre durchaus interessant.
Von wo startet man am besten, wo kann man ein Boot mieten (Am besten mit Kajüte und etwas rauhwasserfähigkeit)? SBF und SKS sind vorhanden.
Ich biete zudem an, einige Tips für die Insel Als (gerne auch GPS Koordinaten) im Austausch zu geben. Dort waren wir die letzten 8 Jahre sehr erfolgreich. Jetzt darf es dann einmal ein anderes Gebiet sein.
Ich freue mich auf eure Tips, gerne auch per PM


----------



## otto38176 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wir wollen dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach Langeland zum Dorsch Angeln.
> Gibt es hier ein paar Experten welche mit Tips aufwarten können?
> Wahrscheinlich würden wir mit dem Wohnmobil anreisen, aber auch eine gute, günstige Unterkunft wäre durchaus interessant.
> ...


Moin

Wann wollt ihr hin, habt ihr ein Boot ?



Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onyx134 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Otto, wir streben Ende April, Anfang Mai an. Nein ein Boot haben wir nicht, deshalb meine Frage nach den Vermietern vor Ort.


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, wir streben Ende April, Anfang Mai an. Nein ein Boot haben wir nicht, deshalb meine Frage nach den Vermietern vor Ort.



Moin Moin,

Ich denke dass die sicherste Variante immer noch der Hafen von Spodsbjerg ist. Bei moderaten Wind auch von O/ SO/S oder NO. Bei stärkeren W oder SW geht immer etwas unter Land. 
Die Palette von Fischarten die zu Fangen sind sind vielfältig. Platte, Dorsch, Hornhecht, etc.
Ich persönlich empfehle IBI Bootsverleih (mal googeln). Die Auswahl der Boote sind vielfältig und gegenüber ist direkt ein Campingplatz der auch für WoMo's Platz bietet. Angelladen, Supermarkt und Tanke im Ort und ohne Auto kurz zu Fuß zu erreichen.
Ich hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.

Petri und Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Stefan, danke dir! Ja wir haben uns für Spodsbjerg entschieden,. Muss ich mich auf dem Campingplatz anmelden?
(Ende April) Wie heisst der denn? Ansonsten, ich brauche nur Strom, Toilette und Dusche gibts ja sicher am Hafen.
Sonst bin ich autark. Strom nur wegen des Gefrierers (seit ich gelesen habe, dass der Dativ dem Genitiv sein Tod sein soll, nutze ich lieber den Dativ).
Sonst stehe ich auch gerne "wild"!


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Færgegårdens Camping
Spodsbjergvej 335, 5900 Rudkøbing, Dänemark
+45 62 50 11 36

https://goo.gl/maps/71L6m9HH5g92

DCU-Camping Billevænge
Spodsbjergvej 182, 5900 Rudkøbing, Dänemark
+45 23 11 80 35

https://goo.gl/maps/azQEBHW8MwL2

Langelands Camping
Spodsbjergvej 277, 5900 Rudkøbing, Dänemark

https://goo.gl/maps/azwHFB5qQM72


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das freie stehen ist in DK nicht erlaubt und wird an entsprechend stellen auch kontrolliert, solltest du bis in die Nacht angeln und dann übernachten wollen möchte ich dich bitten nicht mehrere Tage am selben Parkplatz zu bleiben um auf diese Praxis keine Aufmerksamkeit zu ziehen.


----------



## JonnyFirpo (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ein Hallo an die erfahrenen Langelandangler!

Ich fahre in diesem Jahr das erste Mal (Zeitraum 20.04 - 27.04) mit ein paar Mitanglern nach Langeland zum Angeln. 
Meine  bisherigen Erfahrungen an Küste und Meer beschränken sich auf die  Gummifischangelei im Peenestrom vor Usedom auf Zander und Barsch.
Dies spiegelt auch meine bisherige Ausrüstung wider:

Ruten:
Shimano Yasei Aspius 7-28g, 2,70m
Spinnrute DAM Devilstick 15-40g, 2,40m

Rollen:
Zalt Arc 7300
DAM Quick Finessa 730 FD

Angestrebter  Zielfisch soll natürlich der Dorsch sein, aber auch ein paar Platten  sollen gefangen werden. Geplant ist die alles vom Kleinboot aus. Wegen  des nicht planbaren Wetters, soll aber auch das Angeln vom Ufer aus mit  eingeplant werden - jedoch kein Brandungsangeln.

Meine Fragen sind nun folgende:
- inwieweit ist die vorhandene Ausrüstung nutzbar
- welche zusätzlich Ausrüstung, insbesondere Rute/ Rolle
- welche Grundausrüstung an Ködern ist zu empfehlen (Gummifische, Pilker, Jigköpfe - hier insbesondere die Gewichte)

Diese  Fragen sind irgendwie erst einmal die dringlichsten und ich hoffe von  den langjährigen Langelandreisenden einige gute Hinweise zu erhalten.  Mir geht es auch nicht um konkrete Firmen oder Modelle - das Allgemeine  würde mir auch schon sehr helfen (wobei ich für konkrete Sachen auch  dankbar bin).

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen!


----------



## Stulle (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Die zalt arc habe ich glaube ich auch in der Größe zum Blinkern, die Rute bis 40g könnte gut sein um Platten auf der sandbank nachzustellen. Die FAM kenne ich nicht und mit der dünnen Rute kannst du allenfalls UL auf mefo und hornis fischen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an die erfahrenen Langelandangler!
> 
> Ich fahre in diesem Jahr das erste Mal (Zeitraum 20.04 - 27.04) mit ein paar Mitanglern nach Langeland zum Angeln.
> Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen an Küste und Meer beschränken sich auf die Gummifischangelei im Peenestrom vor Usedom auf Zander und Barsch.
> ...



Hallo Jonny, zum Bootsangeln auf Dorsch benötigst du eigentlich zwei verschiedene Ruten. Einmal eine mit ca. 50-150 gr Wurfgewicht zum leichten Pilken und Gummifisch angeln. Sollte die Strömung stärker sein, kann es nur zum Vorteil sein eine 30Lbs Rute mit an Bord zu haben. Damit kannst du dann schwerere Gewichte problemlos am Grund und damit auch am Fisch halten. Als Rollen kommen so Größen von 4000- 5000 zum Einsatz(  z.B. Penn Conflict, Penn Battle) Deine leichten Ruten sind eher was zum Blinkern, was aber eine schöne Alternative ist, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt. Gruß Thomas


----------



## sandre (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schließe mich Thomas an und kann dir noch die Penn Slammer 360 sowie die  Rutenserie NorwayExpedition von Spro empfehlen, preiswertes, aber durchaus robustes Material. Wenn Pilker dann gerne die Kieler Blitze in Rotorange/Gelbtönen oder Rotschwarz/Rotgrün zwischen 80-250g. Gummifische sind verschiedene Farben von Lieblingköder in 12/15cm nicht schlecht. Wegen teils starken Strömungen ruhig auch schwere Gewichte  bis ca. 350g mitnehmen. Die vorhandenen Ruten kannst du für Mefos nutzen. Petri.


----------



## JonnyFirpo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@all: Danke für Eure Antworten (auch per PN)

Muss man echt mit Gewichten/ Pilkern bis 350g rechnen? Das wäre ja krass. 
Da ich aber tatsächlich "nur" eine neue Rute kaufen wollen würde, muss ich irgendwie ne Zwischenlösung finden. Was denkt ihr? Ist sicherlich nicht die beste Lösung, das weis ich. Vielleicht hat ja einer doch nen konkreten Rutentip...#t

Die ZaltArc 730 nehme ich zum Zander Jiggen...
Für die neue Pilkrute, ist da dann eher die Penn Slammer 360 oder die 460 richtig?

Dnake!


----------



## zander67 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> @all: Danke für Eure Antworten (auch per PN)
> 
> Muss man echt mit Gewichten/ Pilkern bis 350g rechnen? Das wäre ja krass.
> Da ich aber tatsächlich "nur" eine neue Rute kaufen wollen würde, muss ich irgendwie ne Zwischenlösung finden. Was denkt ihr? Ist sicherlich nicht die beste Lösung, das weis ich. Vielleicht hat ja einer doch nen konkreten Rutentip...#t
> ...



 Das Problem sind Deine Mitangler, Du musst dich ja auch nach denen richten.
 Ansonsten gibt es auch Langelandangler die aus Prinzip nicht schwerer wie 80 g angeln, entweder man wechselt die Stelle oder der Trip wird dann abgebrochen, weil sich der Spaßfaktor bei 350g in Grenzen hält.

 VG


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

125g sollte aber dabei sein sonst ist viel zu oft nix mit angeln. (Pilken)


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich war bisher 6 mal auf Langeland und habe nie mehr als 90g benutzt und kam jedes mal super klar.

Ich hätte gesagt die Yasei (sofern es das alte Modell ist) reicht zum Dorsch angeln 

Sollte es doch mal zu heftig sein (Was ich bisher wie gesagt nicht erlebt habe) geht man eben auf Plattfisch und ankert


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Mit dem Spaßfaktor hast du recht, aber an manchen Tagen kommen die Bisse genau  zu der Zeit ,wo stärkere Strömung einsetzt und dadurch natürlich auch mehr Futter da ist. Es muss aber jeder selber wissen, ob für ihn nur leichtes Gerät Sinn macht. Mir macht es auch mehr Spaß mit leichtem Gerät, aber oft brauchst du mehr Gewicht, um den Köder am Grund zu halten. Gerade in den tieferen Bereichen geht es sehr schnell, das du mehr Gewicht brauchst. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hat jemand ne günstige/gute Bezugsquelle
für Jigköpfe  ab 60 g in den üblichen Größen für Dorsch( ich denke 4/0)?

Danke Maik 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> @all: Danke für Eure Antworten (auch per PN)
> 
> Muss man echt mit Gewichten/ Pilkern bis 350g rechnen? Das wäre ja krass.
> Da ich aber tatsächlich "nur" eine neue Rute kaufen wollen würde, muss ich irgendwie ne Zwischenlösung finden. Was denkt ihr? Ist sicherlich nicht die beste Lösung, das weis ich. Vielleicht hat ja einer doch nen konkreten Rutentip...#t
> ...



Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal die Popp und Pilk von Rainer Korn zugelegt. Die hat 80 - 250 gr Wurfgewicht. Damit habe ich schon mit bis zu 300 gr in der Abdrift gefischt. Die Länge beträgt 2,60m . Nach so etwas solltest du Ausschau halten. Es gibt auf dem Markt ja jede menge solcher Ruten. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne günstige/gute Bezugsquelle
> für Jigköpfe ab 60 g in den üblichen Größen für Dorsch( ich denke 4/0)?
> 
> Danke Maik
> ...



Hallo Maik, ich gieße und beschichte alle Jigköpfe selbst. Es macht sehr viel Spaß und steigert im Frühjahr schon die Vorfreude auf LL. Die Formen dafür habe ich selbst gebaut, es gibt aber auch günstige zu kaufen. Schau mal bei Bleigussformen.de , da gibt es das ganze Zubehör. Dachdecker haben meist auch ein paar Kilo Blei rumliegen ( nur als Tip ) .  Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Die sehen ja Top aus!!![emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]

Brauch ja nur ne Handvoll, geplant ist ja in den ersten 2 Aprilwochen meist auf Mefo vom Land zu fischen( bin mit Frau und Kind im Urlaub) und wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme mich wo anzuschließen mal auf Dorsch vom Boot!

Habe zu Hause nur Köpfe bis ca 65 gr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Und ein Foto beim Gießen


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Die sehen ja Top aus!!![emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> Brauch ja nur ne Handvoll, geplant ist ja in den ersten 2 Aprilwochen meist auf Mefo vom Land zu fischen( bin mit Frau und Kind im Urlaub) und wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme mich wo anzuschließen mal auf Dorsch vom Boot!
> 
> ...



65 gr geht bei wenig Strömung und in der Andrift, wenn du nur wenige Bleie brauchst, schau einfach bei ebay


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Die sehen ja Top aus!!![emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> Brauch ja nur ne Handvoll, geplant ist ja in den ersten 2 Aprilwochen meist auf Mefo vom Land zu fischen( bin mit Frau und Kind im Urlaub) und wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme mich wo anzuschließen mal auf Dorsch vom Boot!
> 
> ...


Dann kannst du auch kurzfristig im angelzentrum kaufen.


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich schau mal Danke, findet Ihr das die Farbigen  Jigköpfe Fangtechnisch   was ausmachen oder " nur" schick  zum gufi passend sind?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Tolle Farben fangen vorallem Angler, ist meine unbewiesenen Meinung. Mich kriegt man aber auch immerwieder damit [emoji880]


----------



## spin89 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Zur Rute:

Ich habe dieses Mal erstmalig die Mitchell Mag Pro R Boat in 2,4 -250Gramm im Gepäck. Diese wurde mir mehrmals empfohlen da ich meinen alten Stock in diesem Bereich ablöse. Ich habe die Rute bislang nicht gefischt, aber es ist eine schöne schnelle und vor allem auch leichte Rute. Für rund 60€ bei EBay neu zu erstehen passt hier auch das Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Vielleicht schaust du dir die mal an. 
Mit einer 5000er Spheros ist die Rute nur minimal kopflastig.
Eine Rute mit der du um die 200Gramm noch Fischen kannst solltest du schon dabei haben, jedenfalls wenn du gezielt auf die größeren Dorsche angeln möchtest. Ich habe Tage gehabt, da kam ich mit 250 Gramm nicht runter und der Dorsch steht nunmal idR gern am Grund. Dann breche ich aber auch ab weil es mir keinen Spaß macht und stelle bspw auf Plattfisch um. 

An anderen Tagen kannst du mit 80Gramm problemlos auf 30M fischen. Da kommt dann bei mir auch ne leichtere Rute  zum Einsatz (Speedmaster)

Die Schnur sollte des weiteren nicht zu dick sein, das ermöglicht auch nochnal leichteres Fischen. Das selbe gilt für Beifänger, je mehr desto schwerer muss der Hauptköder sein. 

Ein ausweichen ins Flache geht natürlich immer. Es wird allerdings schwieriger dort gezielt die großen Dorsche zu befischen. Auf 3-5m fische ich bspw im Sommer gern mal abends mit Gummi und 20 Gramm Kopf und hab schon richtig abgesahnt was Dorsche zwischen 50&60cm angeht.


Zu den Köpfen:

Solltest du noch auf der Suche sein; dann schick mir mal eine PN. Ich habe jemanden der günstig Gute gepulverte Köpfe anbietet, auch in kleinen Mengen. 


Grüße lasse


----------



## JonnyFirpo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hat von Euch in dem Zusammenhang jemand schon mal was von der Balzer Magna Nordic Flexo gehört bzw. mit dieser zu tun gehabt?
Vom WG (55-200g) würde die recht gut passen denk ich...
Und kennt jemand die "zugehörigen" Rollen Magna Nordic Pilk 6550 und Magna Nordic 4600 LH (Multirolle)? Oder sollte man bei der Rolle eher auf was bewährtes setzen?


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Sehe ich das richtig, ist klammheimlich das mm gesenkt worden ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

klammheimlich nicht. das mm gibt es schon länger


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Letzten Frühling wär's noch 38


----------



## Cerebellum (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin, ich werde dieses Jahr im Juli nach Fredmose fahren, kann man da Boote slippen? oder muss ich nach Bukkemose fahren um mein Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen?
Weiß vielleicht jmd ob man auf Langeland Wattwürmer graben/Plümpern darf, ich hörte neulich etwas von einem verbot, kann dass jmd bestätigen? oder konkretisieren?
Vielen Dank und Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Stulle (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wo man am besten könnte ist es nicht erlaubt/erwünscht
NSG oder Badestrand


----------



## mirko.nbg (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich bin auch mal tu Plumpeln durch die Ferienhaussiedlung. bis ein aufgebrachter Däne mir in seiner sprache irgendwas in verstädlicher Lautstärke, wild gestikulierend erzählte.

Wenn man vom Strand- Parkplatz zum Wasser läuft gibt es ein Schild. Nett geschrieben "Bitte unterlassen Sie das Wattwurmsuchen"

Das habe ich ja vorher nicht gesehen. Und vorallem war es mitte Mai. Wasser A...kalt.
OK. Dann haben wir es gelassen. Ich werde mir neue Stellen suchen. Es wird wohl überallWattwurm geben wenn es sandiger Grund ist.


----------



## rule270 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

#h
Hallo
In Fredmose geht zu slippen aber die Zufahrt ist eng und ein wenig Steil. Nimm Dir auf jedenfall ein Seil mit zum ziehen dann geht es.
 Wenn Du sicher sein willst geh zu Haus und Boot und bezahl ein paar Kronen/ Euronen. Am Buckemose Strand/slippt sich auch gut. Nur bei Ostwind geht es nicht. Anonsten Viel Petry Heil.
LG Rudi



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Moin, ich werde dieses Jahr im Juli nach Fredmose fahren, kann man da Boote slippen? oder muss ich nach Bukkemose fahren um mein Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen?
> Weiß vielleicht jmd ob man auf Langeland Wattwürmer graben/Plümpern darf, ich hörte neulich etwas von einem verbot, kann dass jmd bestätigen? oder konkretisieren?
> Vielen Dank und Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## rule270 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> 65 gr geht bei wenig Strömung und in der Andrift, wenn du nur wenige Bleie brauchst, schau einfach bei ebay



Hallo
Köpfe und Pilker gibt bei ebay (14anne7 ) das sind meine auch einige Spezial in Schwarz rot oder auch Köpfe ansonsten schick mir einfach eine Nachricht, dann melde ich mich mit Foto usw.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

HyHy
Boote gibt bei Haus & Boot.DK, THf.DK.
IBI.dk usw.
Alle Abieter sind zuverlässig und haben auch Boote in allen Klassen.
Lg
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



rule270 schrieb:


> #h
> Hallo
> In Fredmose geht zu slippen aber die Zufahrt ist eng und ein wenig Steil. Nimm Dir auf jedenfall ein Seil mit zum ziehen dann geht es.
> Wenn Du sicher sein willst geh zu Haus und Boot und bezahl ein paar Kronen/ Euronen. Am Buckemose Strand/slippt sich auch gut. Nur bei Ostwind geht es nicht. Anonsten Viel Petry Heil.
> LG Rudi



Moin Rudi,

Erst einmal geht es nicht ohne Waathose und alleine ist das Boot ob nun an der freien Slipstelle in Fredmose oder bei Haus&Boot nicht zu bewältiegen. Bei Ostwind ist es schwierig aber auch bei SW/ S/ NO ab einer gewissen Windstärke weil der Bootsversatz zu groß ist.Die Wellen knallen an der Spiegel und das Lenzsystem kann die Masse an Wasser nicht bewältigen.
Ich bin in Fredmose einmal abgebuddelt und habe einen bösen Preis dafür bezahlt.
Bei Ententeichwetter ist die Slipanlage natürlich OK.

VG, Stefan


----------



## zander67 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Moin, ich werde dieses Jahr im Juli nach Fredmose fahren, kann man da Boote slippen? oder muss ich nach Bukkemose fahren um mein Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen?
> Weiß vielleicht jmd ob man auf Langeland Wattwürmer graben/Plümpern darf, ich hörte neulich etwas von einem verbot, kann dass jmd bestätigen? oder konkretisieren?
> Vielen Dank und Gruß vom Kleinhirn



Die Slippe in Fredmose ist nur ein schmaler Sandweg der jedes Jahr etwas anders aussieht, für leichte Boote vielleicht ok, aber nicht mit Bukkemose zu vergleichen.
 Bisher habe ich da meistens nur welche mit Schlauboote auf einem Hafentrailer gesehen, bei stärkerem Ostwind würde ich es da sein lassen.

 VG


----------



## Cerebellum (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke Zander 67, es ist ja auch kein weiter Weg nach Bukkemose, mein Boot ist aber kein Riese und bei stärkerem Wind werde ich eh an Land bleiben.

Kann man da Würmer spülen?

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## zander67 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Danke Zander 67, es ist ja auch kein weiter Weg nach Bukkemose, mein Boot ist aber kein Riese und bei stärkerem Wind werde ich eh an Land bleiben.
> 
> Kann man da Würmer spülen?
> 
> Gruß vom Kleinhirn



Nach meiner Meinung nicht, ist sehr steinig vor Fredmose.


----------



## Kneuer (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Dann häng ich mich da mal kurz ran:

Ist denn ein aktueller Sachstand bekannt, wo man legal in Nord-Langeland (rund um Lohals und Stoense) Wattis plümpern kann? Wir fahren im August und damit beinahe zur Hochsaison zu Baeltferie und wollten und evtl. mit ein paar Würmchen zum Plattenfischen versorgen.


----------



## rule270 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Rudi,
> 
> Erst einmal geht es nicht ohne Waathose und alleine ist das Boot ob nun an der freien Slipstelle in Fredmose oder bei Haus&Boot nicht zu bewältiegen. Bei Ostwind ist es schwierig aber auch bei SW/ S/ NO ab einer gewissen Windstärke weil der Bootsversatz zu groß ist.Die Wellen knallen an der Spiegel und das Lenzsystem kann die Masse an Wasser nicht bewältigen.
> Ich bin in Fredmose einmal abgebuddelt und habe einen bösen Preis dafür bezahlt.
> ...



HY
Du hast Recht Stefan. 
Schau einfach mal zu beim Slippen am Strand dort ist viel zu lernen über Techniken die von Anglern angewendet werden. Leute die am Strand dort sitzen tun das nicht umsonst. 
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy Cerebellum.
Wenn Du in Fredmose rechts oberhalb am  Abbruch gehst( dort führt ein kleiner Patt in den Wald) ca. 200 mtr.dann findstest Du eine Landungsstelle. Mit viel Sand.... Am Ende vom Wald ist der alte Armeeschießplatz. Dort ca. 800 mtr. raus ist ein Angelplatz/gebiet für Patte . Alles andere musst Du dir dort suchen. 
LG
Rudi l


----------



## rule270 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Ich schau mal Danke, findet Ihr das die Farbigen  Jigköpfe Fangtechnisch   was ausmachen oder " nur" schick  zum gufi passend sind?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk



Hy Maik

Ich selber angle selbst fast nur noch mit Köpfen, aber wenn nur in dunkel grün oder natur angelaufen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach langen LL - Jahren kommt es auf Technik und je nach Jahreszeit auf Farbe  der Gummies an. Bewährt habenn sich Farben wie Cola/ Motoröl/ Gold/ Orange-Rot/ Schwarz-Rot an. Am besten und viel starke Fische habe ich auf zuletzt Orange mit Rot an Köpfen mit 80gr. bei mäßiger Drift gefangen.
Wenn Du leicht angeln möchtest dann verwende doch einmal die Jigtechnik. Gegen die Strömung schmeißen und dann anziehen . Pass aber auf mit Hängern. Dabei musst Du ein wenig schnell sein.
Viel Spass und Petry Heil
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

HY
Versuch Mefos vom Gulstav oder vom Norreballe Nor / Vesteregen aus .
Die Goldenen Stunden werden gerne genommen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## ole-brumm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich war bisher 6 mal auf Langeland und habe nie mehr als 90g benutzt und kam jedes mal super klar.
> 
> Ich hätte gesagt die Yasei (sofern es das alte Modell ist) reicht zum Dorsch angeln
> 
> Sollte es doch mal zu heftig sein (Was ich bisher wie gesagt nicht erlebt habe) geht man eben auf Plattfisch und ankert




Sehe ich genauso. Pilker von 350 g und mehr ... sowas benutze ich in Norwegen bei mehreren hundert Metern Tiefe, aber nicht vor Langeland.


----------



## buttweisser (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Erfahrene Langeland-Angler wissen, das es im Belt Tage gibt, wo schwere Pilker ran müssen. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann ja versuchen bei 6 Knoten Drift, 30m Wassertiefe und mit 100 Gramm den Grund zu erreichen und den Pilker dann auch am Grund zu führen.

Leicht geht häufig gut, aber mit Sicherheit nicht immer. 

Zwei oder drei schwere Teile sollten für den Notfall schon in der Kiste liegen. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Und Wattis findet man überall wo flaches Wasser zum buddeln einlädt.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hej Buttweiser, Du weißt wovon Du spricht!
Genau so isses.....

Gibt vor Langeland schon Tage da macht Dich die Drift crazy.

Gruß
Tom:vik:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Erfahrene Langeland-Angler wissen, das es im Belt Tage gibt, wo schwere Pilker ran müssen. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann ja versuchen bei 6 Knoten Drift, 30m Wassertiefe und mit 100 Gramm den Grund zu erreichen und den Pilker dann auch am Grund zu führen.
> 
> Leicht geht häufig gut, aber mit Sicherheit nicht immer.
> 
> ...



6 Knoten sind umgerechnet 11.1 Km/h. Da kannst du 1 Kg dran hängen und bist nicht unten.  Das Spiel ist aus meiner Erfahrung so bei 5-6 Km/h also ca.3 Knoten Drift vorbei. Dazu eine Strömung die gegenläufig ist und du fährst freiwillig auf Platte unter Land oder gleich zurück in den Hafen. Wir fischen bis maximal 500 gr in der Abdrift, wenn du da mal einen größeren Dorsch dran hast und nicht unterwegs verlierst , hast du schon Glück gehabt. Außerdem steigt die Hänger Gefahr um ein vielfaches. Eigentlich ist bei solchen Bedingungen das Andriftfischen die einzige Möglichkeit noch vernünftig an den Fisch zu kommen. Hat man dann einen dran, sollte man versuchen dem Fisch entgegen zu fahren. Bei so einem Druck schlitzen sonst fast alle Fische aus. Gruß Thomas


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Alles schon erlebt!
Wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt noch nach lange Land käme.


----------



## spin89 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen!
Wer glaubt, er kommt locker mit 90 Gramm hin der könnte böse überrascht werden. Sicher gibt es die Tage wo man auch mal mit 60 oder 70 Gramm hinkommt; schon am nächsten Tag kann es aber sein das 200 Gramm Köpfe und mehr benötigt werden, jedenfalls wenn man das Ziel hat den Grund auch vernünftig abzufischen.
Bis 250 Gramm fische ich regelmäßig wenn ich vor Ort bin. Genügt das nicht, breche ich ab und gehe auf Platte weil es irgendwann einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich mal ultra light auf Butt gefischt. Kann ich jedem empfehlen, macht mega Bock. Ne Rute um die 20g wurfgewicht, dünnes Geflecht und Buttlöffel zwischen 20&30 Gramm. Natürlich muss aber auch hier Drift und Spot stimmen damit es so leicht möglich ist.

Grüße lasse


----------



## buttweisser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ja Jungs, möge die Strömung mit uns sein. 

Ich fahr dieses Jahr nach vielen schönen Jahren leider nicht auf die Insel. Ein privater Termin ist dazwischen gekommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch im Herbst. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf und am Wasser auf LL.


----------



## ole-brumm (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Na gut, hab da auch nicht so die Ahnung, fahre erst seit ca. 35 Jahren auf die insel und angel dort, mehrmals jährlich. 
Ich brauche auf LL auf jeden Fall keine 200 Gramm und mehr Pilker, das bewahre ich mir dann lieber für Norwegen auf und... naja, 6 Knoten Strömung, jetzt rechnet mal nach wenn ihr wisst wieviel km/h ein Knoten ist. Leicht übertrieben find ich. 
aber ist ja auch egal, jeder soll angel wie er es mag.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Mein Fehler, 6 Km/h und nicht 6 Knoten.  Das sind nun mal Strömungsverhältnisse, die Gewichte jenseits von 200 Gramm erforderlich machen können, natürlich auch abhängig von der Wassertiefe. Der Eine hat es schon erlebt und der Andere nicht.


----------



## Zanderman (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moinsen,
natürlich habt Ihr absolut recht wenn Ihr dicke Bleie mit an Bord habt.
Gerade die Spodsbjergfahrer wissen das man morgens eine Strömung aus Nord haben kann, mittags eine Stunde lang fast Stillstand und zwei Stunden danach heftige Südströmung.... und natürlich hat bastido recht wenn er sagt das man das durchaus mit dem Motor etwas abfangen kann..und wenn ole-brumm meint das er nach 35 Jahren Langeland dies noch nie gebraucht hat, dann hat er wohl nie längere Zeit (ich meine nicht Stunden sondern wochenlang) direkt im Belt vor Spodsbjerg geangelt. Unsere Insel ist eben sehr vielfältig und stellt laufend andere Anforderungen an unsere Angeltechniken. Mal davon abgesehen das sich das Fressverhalten der Dorsche auch gewandelt hat, bedingt durch das Angebot...Hat doch auch seinen Reiz das man sich immer wieder neu beweisen muss im Vergleich mit dem Fisch, ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## derrik (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo. Wollt mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich angle auch nicht gern mit mehr als 200g , hatte aber auch schon Strömung die 200g und mehr erforderten.Der eine fährt bei der Strömung rein , der Andere angelt weiter. Habe bei starker Strömung auch schon richtig gut gefangen .


----------



## MAFST (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre jetzt auch schon seit 2003 jedes Jahr mindestens 1 mal nach LL. Letztes Jahr waren wir Ende September auf der globten Insel. Hatten da in der Woche von 1,5 Km/h bis 5 Km/h Drift alles dabei gehabt. Wobei das Angeln bei 5 Km/h Drift leider keinen großen Spaß mehr macht und man da wirklich jenseits der 300g 
dran hängen muß um auch nur etwas Bodenkontakt zu bekommen. Und wenn Ole-brumm hier im Forum behauptet, dass er 35 Jahre nach LL zum Angeln fährt und noch nicht mehr als 200g gebraucht hat, dann ist er aber sowas vom Glück geküßt worden, dass es nur schwer zu glauben ist.......  
Ab 2,5 Km/h (ohne Unterströmung) Drift und ca 20 Meter Tiefe hängt man so ca 90-120g dran. Und da sich der Strömungswiederstand bei 5 km/ nit verdoppelt sondern quadratisch zunimmt, kann sich es ja jeder selbst ausmahlen....
In diesem Sinne Ole-brumm, nicht nur vom Steg aus Angeln, sondern auch mal mit dem Boot aus dem Hafen raus fahren #h


----------



## MAFST (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Klar kann man den Motor mit benutzen um das ganze etwas auszugleichen. Da bin ich voll bei Dir!
  Aber du darfst jetzt auch nicht Äpfel (LL) mit Birnen (Norwegen) vergleichen. Wenn Du in LL z.B. Wind und Oberströmung aus Nord hast und die Unterströmung nach Nord drückt, dann klappt das eben nicht mehr so ganz……
  Und ich Angele selbst auch oft genug in Norwegen. Und da habe ich diese Unterströmung wie sie eben im kleinen Belt vorliegt eben nicht. Sei es in Hitra, Trysnes, Hellesoy oder oder oder………
Aber wenn Du sagst das Du in Norwegen bei 5 Km/h Drift in 150m mit 500g Angelst und es Dir ausreicht, dann mußt Du mir aber auch mal verraten wieviel Schnur du raus läßt und wieviel mal du Bodenkontakt hast bis du wieder Schnur gibst ???


----------



## MAFST (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Sicherlich könnte man sich jetzt über das Thema jetzt noch mehr auslassen und in eine unendliche Diskussion verfallen. Meine Intension war es eigentlich nur, denjenigen die jetzt das erste Mal auf LL fahren zu sagen, dass man sich dort eben auf alles einstellen muss. Sicher kann man ein paar tolle Tage dort erleben (wenn das Wetter mitspielt). Gerade im Frühjahr und im Herbst ist es da so eine Sache…….. Aber pauschal zu sagen das man nicht mehr wie 200 g bräuchte ist leider Falsch. Und dieses wiederrum verleitet gerade Neulinge zum Kauf von falschem Gerät bzw. Material (Gewichten, Pilker, Jigköpfe). 
  Wie gesagt, klar kann man mit dem Motor noch etwas rausholen, aber gerade bei Anfänger weiß ich nicht ob die das so hin bekommen……..


----------



## dorsch*thomas (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Gerade LL Neulinge sollten erst einmal vorsichtig beim Tackle Kauf sein. Ein paar Jigköpfe in verschiedenen Größen, oder auch Pilker und dann sollte es das auch gewesen sein. Sollte man dann wirklich ins Klo gegriffen haben , was Gewichte angeht, kann man auch bei Thomas im Laden nachrüsten. Er gibt auch nützliche Tipps dazu. Gruß Thomas


----------



## ole-brumm (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Klar, wenn man mit Jigköpfen und Gummifischen angelt dann brauch man natürlich nen bisschen Gewischt mehr verglichen mit Pilker und Beifänger. Aber ich glaube da wird man sich eh nicht einig werden, ich angel halt lieber etwas leichter, jeder wie es mag halt.


----------



## ole-brumm (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



MAFST schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre jetzt auch schon seit 2003 jedes Jahr mindestens 1 mal nach LL. Letztes Jahr waren wir Ende September auf der globten Insel. Hatten da in der Woche von 1,5 Km/h bis 5 Km/h Drift alles dabei gehabt. Wobei das Angeln bei 5 Km/h Drift leider keinen großen Spaß mehr macht und man da wirklich jenseits der 300g
> dran hängen muß um auch nur etwas Bodenkontakt zu bekommen. Und wenn Ole-brumm hier im Forum behauptet, dass er 35 Jahre nach LL zum Angeln fährt und noch nicht mehr als 200g gebraucht hat, dann ist er aber sowas vom Glück geküßt worden, dass es nur schwer zu glauben ist.......
> Ab 2,5 Km/h (ohne Unterströmung) Drift und ca 20 Meter Tiefe hängt man so ca 90-120g dran. Und da sich der Strömungswiederstand bei 5 km/ nit verdoppelt sondern quadratisch zunimmt, kann sich es ja jeder selbst ausmahlen....
> In diesem Sinne Ole-brumm, nicht nur vom Steg aus Angeln, sondern auch mal mit dem Boot aus dem Hafen raus fahren #h



Vom Steg angel ich bestimmt nicht Herr Kollege, ganz im Gegenteil, ich binn schon nen paar mal öfters Boot gefharen und besitze sogar mehr als ein Boot. Ich bin auch kein Stundenangler sondern bin dieses Jahr z.B. wieder vier Wochen am Stück au LL. Du Kannst ja weiter mit Backsteinen angeln wenn Dir das SPaß macht, trotzdem vertrete ich weiter meine Meinung und lasse mich von Dir hier nicht abcanceln, klar soweit?! |wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Werter Herr ole-brumm,

bitte nicht aus der Fassung bringen lassen in der momentanen Situation!!!

Seit 9jahren im Board angemeldet, seit 2003 nach LL! Und dann jetzt den 4. Beitrag!!! Da kann etwas nicht ganz koscher sein! 

Da halt gerade keine Führung an "Board" ist könnte das,...!!! 

Ich habe übrigens auch noch nie über 200gr. auf LL gefischt!!! Allerdings bin ich auch noch nie aus Spodsbjerg gefahren, was das auch wieder ein wenig relativiert! Da es im südlichen Belt etwas weniger Strömung gibt, oder man auch besser "vor Land" angeln kann!!!

Soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, das jemand der wenig, bis nichts postet keine Ahnung hat!!! Aber direkt jemanden "persönlich" anzugehen am Anfang, ob das der richtige Weg ist!?!

Viele Grüße 

Mario


----------



## Zander70 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Gerade LL Neulinge sollten erst einmal vorsichtig beim Tackle Kauf sein. Ein paar Jigköpfe in verschiedenen Größen, oder auch Pilker und dann sollte es das auch gewesen sein. Sollte man dann wirklich ins Klo gegriffen haben , was Gewichte angeht, kann man auch bei Thomas im Laden nachrüsten. Er gibt auch nützliche Tipps dazu. Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas,
danke für den Tipp, wo befindet sich der Laden denn dort genau und gibt es evtl. eine HP ? Bin dieses Jahr Ende Mai zum ersten mal in Dänemark / Lohals und habe mir schon einiges, sicherlich auch unnützes zugelegt. Hätte ich vorher gewusst das es dort einen Laden gibt, wäre ich sicherlich günstiger bisher weg gekommen und müsste auch nicht soviel mitschleppen:c 

Kann man verallgemeinern mit was ich ab Ende Mai rechnen muss bezogen aufs Wetter etc. ?
Geangelt wird vom Boot aus und auch Brandungsangeln steht an.

Für Tipps und Hinweise bedanke ich mich im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> danke für den Tipp, wo befindet sich der Laden denn dort genau und gibt es evtl. eine HP ? Bin dieses Jahr Ende Mai zum ersten mal in Dänemark / Lohals und habe mir schon einiges, sicherlich auch unnützes zugelegt. Hätte ich vorher gewusst das es dort einen Laden gibt, wäre ich sicherlich günstiger bisher weg gekommen und müsste auch nicht soviel mitschleppen:c
> 
> Kann man verallgemeinern mit was ich ab Ende Mai rechnen muss bezogen aufs Wetter etc. ?
> ...


 

http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm

Vorbehaltlos zu empfehlen! #6


----------



## exstralsunder (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> danke für den Tipp, wo befindet sich der Laden denn dort genau und gibt es evtl. eine HP ? Bin dieses Jahr Ende Mai zum ersten mal in Dänemark / Lohals und habe mir schon einiges, sicherlich auch unnützes zugelegt. Hätte ich vorher gewusst das es dort einen Laden gibt, wäre ich sicherlich günstiger bisher weg gekommen und müsste auch nicht soviel mitschleppen:c
> 
> Kann man verallgemeinern mit was ich ab Ende Mai rechnen muss bezogen aufs Wetter etc. ?
> ...




Lohals ist natürlich denkbar ungünstig, wenn man von Spodsbjerg aus raus will. 
Es gab auch mal einen Angelladen in Lohals. Ich glaub aber, den gibt es nicht mehr. 
Zumindest habe ich  den 2017 nicht gesehen...oder ich hatte Tomaten auf den Augen.
Der Laden in Spodsbjerg ist ca 4-500 meter hinter der Hafeneinfahrt auf der rechten Seite. 
Eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen. 
Einen weiteren gibt es unten im Hafen von Bagenkop (gehört zu Haus&Boot) sowie in Tryggelev (Torben Hansen). 
Empfehlenswert auch im Gewerbegebiet von Svendborg das Waffen/Angelgeschäft auf dem Nördlichen Ring/Porthusvej. 
Ich denke aber, dass es dennoch am günstigsten ist, dass du dich zu Hause eindeckst.
Ich selber halte mich schon seit gut 20 Jahren immer im Süden-irgendwo zwischen Humble und Österskov auf. 
Von dort, bzw ab Bagenkop gehts dann ins Wasser.
Mit 200 Gramm hab ich noch nie geangelt. Immer so leicht, dass man noch auf dem Grund ankommt. 
Das können 20 Gramm sein, aber auch 50. Letztes Jahr lief es sehr gut mit Ringelwurm. 
(Wattwurm war eh schlecht zu bekommen) In den Tiefen von 30 und mehr Metern lief kaum was. 
Gute Fänge waren zwischen 18 und 25 Metern. Dorsche waren reichlich vorhanden...natürlich auch die Kinderstube.
Dann fingen wir Wittlinge, Flunder, Kliesche, Scholle und Hornhecht. Hornhecht sollte im Mai fast schon zur Plage werden.


----------



## Zander70 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hey Klasse, danke erst einmal für die wirklich schnellen Infos. 
Ich werde so leicht wie möglich fischen, aber da ich mich dort überhaupt nicht auskenne, natürlich auch schwereres Material mit einpacken. Die See ist ja doch schon eine andere Hausnummer als der Rhein oder die Lippe hier in der näheren Umgebung, aber auch hier kann man immer wieder überrascht werden.
Also war es doch nicht so falsch, sich etwas einzudecken mit div. Materialien.

Freue mich jetzt schon auf weiter Berichte und vielleicht auch bald Bilder im Thread.


----------



## cocorell (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,

ich bin der andere Part, der mit nach Lohals fährt. Wir fahren von Lohals aus mit dem Boot raus. Für mich die Besten Boote die es auf LL zu mieten gibt. Und auch schwere Jigs sollten mit ins Gepäck, je nach Wind und Wellengang. Bei Windstärke 6 und 1,2 Meter Welle wird man mit 20gr nicht glücklich.
Was die "gefährliche Brücke" angeht. Leichtsinn ist oft tödlich, auch Übermut ist nicht immer gesund. Man sollte schon genügend Selbstverantwortung haben. Ich kenne Angler die seit 30 Jahren nach Lohals fahren und die leben immer noch und fangen ihre Fische. Bagenkop und Bukemose sind die Hotspots, Tonne 6 ....aber da muss man ja fast schon Karten ziehen, so voll ist das da zeitweise. Letztes Jahr habe ich dort in der Nähe, vom Boot aus geangelt und keinen Fisch bekommen. Richtung Brücke, bei 24 Meter Tiefe gab es dann Makrele und Dorsch.
|wavey:


----------



## Kay63 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Petri und Grüße an alle Langelandfahrer,

nach längerer Abstinenz von der Insel werde ich Anfang Mai oben sein.
Meine Frage: Hat es einer von Euch schon mal mit dem Belly in LL probiert?
Gibt es Probleme mit der Strömung, wenn man dicht unter Land bleibt? An der Westküste dürfte das wohl eher wenig Sorgen bereiten. Schreibt doch bitte Eure Erfahrungen. 

Grüße Kay


----------



## spin89 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Petri und Grüße an alle Langelandfahrer,
> 
> nach längerer Abstinenz von der Insel werde ich Anfang Mai oben sein.
> Meine Frage: Hat es einer von Euch schon mal mit dem Belly in LL probiert?
> ...




Moin Kay,

ich hab es zwar noch nicht mit dem Belly probiert dafür aber mit dem Kajak. Ich bin in Bagenkop direkt links vom Hafen vor denn steilufer unterwegs gewesen. Da konnte in den sommerlichen Abendstunden auf 3-6m richtig gut Dorsch fangen. 7-8 Stück zwischen 50&60cm waren kein Problem. Dazu musst du an dieser Stelle auch nicht weit raus, 3-5m hat's da recht flott. Ebenso kannst du vom belly gut auf Butt angeln z.B vor Ristinge.
Allerdings würde ich das ganze nicht bei ablandigen Wind machen und immer im landschutz bleiben. Die Ostküste würde ich strömungsbedingt lieber meiden. 

Im September hab ich es übrigens  an der selben stelle wo ich mit dem Kajak war immer mal wieder vom Motorboot probiert - da war allerdings nichts zu holen. 

Grüße lasse


----------



## Kay63 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Lasse,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Genau das war mir wichtig. Die Strömung und der Wind sind eben doch nicht zu unterschätzen und bei Bagenkop oder Ristinge klingt gut.
Da hast Du ja richtig gut gefangen, Glückwunsch!

Ein gutes Angeljahr wünscht Dir
Kay


----------



## MAFST (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Vom Steg angel ich bestimmt nicht Herr Kollege, ganz im Gegenteil, ich binn schon nen paar mal öfters Boot gefharen und besitze sogar mehr als ein Boot. Ich bin auch kein Stundenangler sondern bin dieses Jahr z.B. wieder vier Wochen am Stück au LL. Du Kannst ja weiter mit Backsteinen angeln wenn Dir das SPaß macht, trotzdem vertrete ich weiter meine Meinung und lasse mich von Dir hier nicht abcanceln, klar soweit?! |wavey:



Du bist ja ein toller Typ wenn Du mehr als ein Boot hast .... wow !! Es gibt auch Leute die mehr als ein Auto besitzten und können kein Auto fahren..... Also was hat der bitteschön der Besitz von Booten damit zu tun ob jemand Angeln kann ??|kopfkrat
Du darfst auch weiterhin deine Meinung vertreten, hab ich auch gar nichts dagegen......


----------



## MAFST (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Werter Herr ole-brumm,
> 
> bitte nicht aus der Fassung bringen lassen in der momentanen Situation!!!
> 
> ...




Hallo Mario,

ich habe bisher das Forum hier immer wieder mal verfolgt und von Zeit zu Zeit gelesen..... Dachte mir halt mal, dass ich jetzt mal schreiben sollte wenn ich so ein "Schwachsinn"  hier lese und Neulinge, ganz einfach davor bewahren will sich falsches Tackle zu kaufen.
Es geht in meinem Beitrag um die Angelei bei Spodsbjerg und nicht um das ca. 25 km südlicher gelegen Bagenkop oder so....
Du schreibst selbst das du da noch nie vor Spodsbjerg geangelt hast, also wie bitte soll Deine Aussage hier einem, der vor Spodsbjerg Angeln will, da weiter helfen ???
Klar kann man so auch auf seine 1100 Beiträge kommen indem man zu allem was schreibt, aber zu nichts was sagen kann.....|bla:


----------



## Torskfisk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

ca. 8,5 Jahre dabei, 6 Beiträge und davon 2 um andere anzuzicken ?!?!!
#r


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Kay,

ich hatte des öfteren mein Belly mit auf LL, habe eigentlich immer sehr gut gefangen.
Meistens habe ich in Höhe Lund oder Keldsnor gewassert und habe mich Richtung Gulstav treiben lassen.
Auch vor dem Radarhaus der dänischen Marine gab es immer ein tolles Fischen.
Mein Echolot zeigte immer zwischen 4 und 6 Meter.
Bei 6 Meter bist du aber schon bei ca. 500 Meter Entfernung zum Ufer, also nur bei Windstille oder auflandigem Wind, bitte.
Strömung ist allerdings nicht zu unterschätzen!!
Funktioniert in Ufernähe aber sehr gut.
Ca. 300 Meter nach der Südspitze muss man aber kräftig in die Flossen treten damit man um die Südspitze rumkommt in ruhigeres Gewässer, sonst trägt einem die Strömung Richtung Kiel.:m
Mit Ufernähe meine ich den Bereich zwischen 150m und 300m.
Meine Überlegung war immer - Brandungsangler fischen bis 100 Meter und Bootsangler fischen meistens ab 400 oder 500 Meter vom Ufer.
Deswegen habe ich immer den Zwischenbereich abgefischt und im Schnitt in 2 Stunden 5 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65 cm gefangen. Auch tolle Flundern bis 45 cm gingen auf meinen Gummifisch.
Aber Achtung!!
Ablandiger Wind, auch wenn nur 2 oder 3 Bft. sind fast tödlich.
Mir ging schon hier und da der Arsch auf Grundeis weil ich das unterschätzt hatte. Ich hatte Gott sei Dank immer einen guten Anker mit 20 m Leine dabei mit dem ich mich retten konnte.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## cocorell (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Detlef,

richtig....Du wirst das erste Mal auf LL sein.....aber nicht das letzte Mal...garantiert. Wenn Du so richtig angefixt bist wird Dir bewusst was Du bisher versäumt hast. Ging mir genauso. Und ja, sollte noch was fehlen bekommen wir alles im Angelladen in Spjodsberg. Der Laden ist für die Meeresangelei bestens ausgestattet. Ringelwürmer bekommen wir bei Baeltferie, das sind ca. 5km von dem Ferienhaus und Lohals Hafen.
Hoffen wir nur auf gutes Wetter, wenig Wind und kein Regen.|wavey:


----------



## MAFST (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> ca. 8,5 Jahre dabei, 6 Beiträge und davon 2 um andere anzuzicken ?!?!!
> #r



Hallo Torskfisk,

ich wollte will keinen anzicken.... !!
Will einfach nur mal die ungeschönte Wahrheit schreiben, auch wenn ich weiß, dass die bei manchen nicht so gerne gelesen oder gehört wird. Beleidigen werde und will ich hier keinen..... Nur wenn sich Leute hier im Forum darstellen wollen, die dann wiederrum zu falschen Schlüssen verleiten, dann dachte ich nur das ich mal kurz die Wahrheit schreiben sollte...... Auch wenn diese, wie gesagt, nicht jedem gefällt.... aber auch nicht jedem gefallen muß !!


----------



## Kay63 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Hallo Kay,
> 
> ich hatte des öfteren mein Belly mit auf LL, habe eigentlich immer sehr gut gefangen.
> Meistens habe ich in Höhe Lund oder Keldsnor gewassert und habe mich Richtung Gulstav treiben lassen.
> ...



Hallo Oldi,

auf diesem Wege vielen Dank an Dich, auch wenn gerade noch andere Themen diskutiert werden.
Kedsnor und Gulstav kenn ich nur vom Ufer und es reizt mich schon es dort zu probieren. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber doch ein wenig "Schiss" dort zu wässern. Mehr als 300 m werd ich eh nicht rausfahren. Mal sehn, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, werd ich Deine Tips um die Südspitze ausprobieren. Auf jeden Fall hast Du gut gefangen, Glückwunsch! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon riesig und hoffe auf gutes Angelwetter.

Grüße und gute Fänge!
Kay


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Hallo Oldi,
> 
> auf diesem Wege vielen Dank an Dich, auch wenn gerade noch andere Themen diskutiert werden.
> Kedsnor und Gulstav kenn ich nur vom Ufer und es reizt mich schon es dort zu probieren. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber doch ein wenig "Schiss" dort zu wässern. Mehr als 300 m werd ich eh nicht rausfahren. Mal sehn, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, werd ich Deine Tips um die Südspitze ausprobieren. Auf jeden Fall hast Du gut gefangen, Glückwunsch! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon riesig und hoffe auf gutes Angelwetter.
> ...


Da würde ich nicht anfangen wenn dich kein Boot begleitet die Strömung kann da erheblich werden mit dem bb bei Ristinge oder lohals raus reitz mich aber auch schon Jahre


----------



## Mefomaik (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Da ich ja auch das erste mal dies Jahr
( die ersten 2 April Wochen) nach LL fahre und es ja nicht so lange mehr ist hätte ich doch noch paar fragen:

1. Bekomm ich den dänische Angelschein auch im angelladen in Spodsbjerg?
(meiner läuft noch die ersten 7 Tage im april/und da ich keine Visa Karte habe und da so und so nicht vorab bestellen kann bzw die dann vom Tag der Bestellung gilt...)

2.Wen kann ich mich am besten anschließen wenn ich nicht alleine ein Boot mieten möchte um auf Dorsch zu fischen?
( würde sonst beim Bootsverleih 2 Wochen vorher anrufen und da mal fragen...)



Freu mich schon riesig & wünsche allen anderen auch eine schöne Zeit auf der Insel![emoji6][emoji476]

Gruß Maik

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderman (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Mefomaik,
Du kannst den Angelschein bei Thomas natürlich erwerben, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Wir sind ab dem 06.04. für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg und bringen unseren eigenen Dampfer mit.-Platz haben wir reichlich, werden aber nicht nur pilken oder auf Platte gehen (bei ungünstigen Verhältnissen) sondern sicher auch ein wenig schleppfischen.
Bei Interesse kannst Du ja mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## spin89 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Moin Lasse,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Genau das war mir wichtig. Die Strömung und der Wind sind eben doch nicht zu unterschätzen und bei Bagenkop oder Ristinge klingt gut.
> Da hast Du ja richtig gut gefangen, Glückwunsch!
> ...



Danke wobei das mit den Dorsche immer ne Glücksache ist ob die Schwärme grad dort unterwegs sind wo du bist. Grundsätzlich hast du aber gegen Abend ganz gute Chancen....
Platte sollte immer gehen, vorausgesetzt du hast Sandboden. Macht vom Belli mit´m Buttlöffel richtig Laune. Schön sensible Rute und nen Buttlöffel um die 20 Gramm reicht da voll aus!.

Wenn du auf richtig "anspruchsvolle Angelei" stehst kannst es auch mal gezielt auf Steinbutt versuchen. Und ansonsten bietet sich auf Langeland ja auch Meefo angeln an.

Danke, nächsten Monats gehts auch schon wieder nach LL.


----------



## Kay63 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Genau so werd ichs probieren, Platte und Dorsch vom Belly. Mal sehn wie die Platten im Futter stehen so zeitig im Jahr. Steinbutt wage ich nicht zu hoffen, ich hab in meinem Leben erst 2 durch Zufall erwischt. Man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Mefo denke ich wird wohl etwas zu spät sein, da sind die Hornis schneller.

Ich wünsch Dir im nächsten Monat viel Erfolg! Ich denke Du hast es wohl auf die silbernen Schätze der Insel abgesehen.

Petri Kay


----------



## spin89 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke dir, tatsächlich bin ich erstrangig wegen den Dorschen da. Zwar ist im März noch die Fangbegrenzung von 3 Stk./Tag, aber ich gehörte eh nicht zu denen die mit dem Ziel kommen den Froster zu bekommen.

1-2 Tage werd ich aber sicherlich auch mal auf Meefo gehen ggf. auch schleppend... aber mal sehen.

Wie Platte im Futter steht werd ich auch mal schauen. Aber ich denke dazu ist es zu meiner Zeit noch zu früh. Ich werde aber im Anschluss oder sogar direkt von vor Ort mal nen kleinen Bericht hier einstellen.


----------



## otto38176 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Fangbegrenzung im März 3 Stk. Äh habe ich noch nichts mit bekommen

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Moin Fangbegrenzung im März 3 Stk. Äh habe ich noch nichts mit bekommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk



Moin, 

die Regelung gibt es schon seit 01.01.2017. Es dürfen demnach nur 5 Dorsche pro Tag und Angler entnommen werden bzw. 3 Dorsche in den Monaten Februar/März.

Nachlesen kannst du es bspw. hier:

http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/daene...e-gilt-die-dorschquote-in-daenemark-4776.html

Grüße Lasse


----------



## cocorell (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Mal gut das wir erst Ende Mai auf LL sind.....
Ich bin sowas von heiß darauf.....die Insel, die Ostsee dann das Haus direkt am Hafen von Lohals, dass Boot......was gibt es schöners....Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...
Allen Anderen eine tolle Zeit auf LL...#6#6#h


----------



## dirka (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir waren letztes Jahr auch etwas früher dran und sind Anfang Mai nach langeland gefahren.

Da das Wetter nicht so besonders war haben wir auch einen Tag auf plattfisch geangelt. Ich würde es aber zu dieser zeit nicht wieder machen. Die Kollegen waren teilweise dünn wie Zeitungen. Für uns also keine alternative.

Dieses Jahr sind wir wieder ende September oben. Da macht es zwischendurch immer mal wieder richtig Laune die platten zu ärgern. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dirka schrieb:


> Wir waren letztes Jahr auch etwas früher dran und sind Anfang Mai nach langeland gefahren.
> 
> Da das Wetter nicht so besonders war haben wir auch einen Tag auf plattfisch geangelt. Ich würde es aber zu dieser zeit nicht wieder machen. Die Kollegen waren teilweise dünn wie Zeitungen. Für uns also keine alternative.
> 
> ...



Deswegen heißt  der Plattfisch ja auch Plattfisch..

Mal Scherz beiseite,  Platte ist nicht der Zielfisch Nr.1 für mich. Ich möchte, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, soviel Zeit wie möglich auf dem Boot verbringen und auf Dorsch und Mekrele fischen. Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt und dafür werden auch Brandungsruten mitgenommen wird auch/ und auf Platte gefischt. Gilt zumindest für mich.|wavey:


----------



## Zander70 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dirka schrieb:


> Da das Wetter nicht so besonders war haben wir auch einen Tag auf plattfisch geangelt. Ich würde es aber zu dieser zeit nicht wieder machen. Die Kollegen waren teilweise dünn wie Zeitungen. Für uns also keine alternative.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk



Gut zu wissen,dann kann ich mir zumindest die Buttlöffel sparen. |supergri
Sind zwar erst Ende Mai da, aber denke dann ist das dort auch nicht sonderlich anders, oder hat hier jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Zanderman (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wir haben aber in den letzten Jahren manchmal selbst im Juni noch Röntgenbilder an der Schnur gehabt anstatt Platten....


----------



## buttweisser (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wir haben aber in den letzten Jahren manchmal selbst im Juni noch Röntgenbilder an der Schnur gehabt anstatt Platten....



Diese "Röntgenbilder" fägt man in den letzten Jahren selbst im Oktober und November regelmäßig, auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Woran das liegt, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Diese "Röntgenbilder" fägt man in den letzten Jahren selbst im Oktober und November regelmäßig, auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Woran das liegt, weiß ich aber nicht.


2014 haben sich die Fischer schon beschwert das die Netze so voll sind mit Platten ohne Fleisch das die Netze kaum noch aus dem Wasser bekommen und die dann nix wert sind. Die über Population wird wohl einige hungern lassen.


----------



## cocorell (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen,dann kann ich mir zumindest die Buttlöffel sparen. |supergri
> Sind zwar erst Ende Mai da, aber denke dann ist das dort auch nicht sonderlich anders, oder hat hier jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Detlef,

je mehr Info Du bekommst umso mehr Meinungen und Erfahrungen Du mitgeteilt bekommst umso mehr Verwirrung kann das stiften. Dann können wir unseren Fisch in Lohals im Supermarkt aus der Tiefkühltruhe fangen.|supergri  Lass uns erstmal vor Ort sein, dass Wetter abwarten und und und......Der Angelverein aus Norddeutschland, die auch nur Platte geangelt hatten, hatten auch keinen großen Erfolg. Zu starker Wind zu starker Seegang, zuviel Kraut.
Einfach alles auf sich zukommen lassen, entspannt bleiben. Et kütt wie et kütt. #6|wavey:


----------



## Zanderman (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Diese "Röntgenbilder" fägt man in den letzten Jahren selbst im Oktober und November regelmäßig, auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Woran das liegt, weiß ich aber nicht.




...ja das ist wohl richtig, aber der Anteil der Röntgenbilder nahm bei uns mit fortschreitender Jahreszeit deutlich ab.Die Stellen an denen wir uns um die Platten kümmern sind eigentlich immer die gleichen Orte, daher scheint es für mich eher an der Zeit zu liegen.Wir haben es daher bisher eher auf veränderte Laichgeschäfte geschoben als auf Futtermangel.Was richtig ist sollen die Fachleute sagen, aber die Dorsche haben ja bedingt durch Futtermangel auch ihr Fressverhalten in den letzten Jahren geändert....nicht ist so beständig wie der Wandel sagt schon ein altes Sprichwort...


----------



## cocorell (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Eine These zu den "Röntgenbilder".
Könnte es daran liegen das es vor zwei Jahren kaum Dorsch im Belt gab, dass dadurch die Platte mangels Fressfeind sich stark vermehrt hat und die Platten, für sich selbst, nicht genug Futter haben???
Wie gesagt, ist nur eine These.|kopfkrat


----------



## dirka (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das denke ich nicht. Zumal sie im herbst ja wieder richtig fett sind. Es liegt vielmehr daran dass das Laichgeschäft doch ziemlich zehrt und die meisten Reserven aufgebraucht sind. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,

Es geht wieder los in Spodsbjerg. Nikolaj bringt die ersten Boote ins Wasser.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## spin89 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dirka schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Zumal sie im herbst ja wieder richtig fett sind. Es liegt vielmehr daran dass das Laichgeschäft doch ziemlich zehrt und die meisten Reserven aufgebraucht sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk



Also ich habe im September irre viele Plattfische bekommen vor Bagenkop. Allerdings waren extrem viele kleine dabei.....vor Ristinge sah es nicht viel anders aus nur das die Bissfrequenz geringer war. Also Herbst = Dicke Platten stimmt auch nicht immer. Wir hatten die Woche über heftigen Wind und entsprechend starke drift, möglicherweise war das eine Mitursacje. Zum Glück haben die meisten knapp gehakt.
Ich bin in ein paar Wochen wieder vor Ort (dieses Mal Spodsbjerg). Zwischendurch werd ich sicher mal den buttlöffel reinhalten zum Antesten, kann dann hier gern ne Rückmeldung hinterlassen. Gehe aber auch davon aus, das die zu mager sein werden

Grüße lasse


----------



## rule270 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy Moin
Hast Du recht" es kütt wie et kütt".
Platte gibt es genug.
Wir werden sehen im Mai bin ich 3 Wochen in Buckemose.
Als Viel Petry heil 
Lg
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy
Bin im Mai in Buckemose.
Mein Boot trägt den Namen Troll.
Wenn es sich ergibt kann man mal snacken. Ansonsten bin ich im Buckemosevey ansässig.
Moin
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin Rudi,

kann es sein das wir schon mal auf LLzusammen geangelt haben? 
Wir sind Ende Mai, leider nur für eine Woche, in Lohals. Mit dem Boot nach Bukkemose ist dann schon ne Ecke weg. Von der Insespitze bis zur Tonne 6 ist der Tank leer und zurückrudern möchte ich nicht:q

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Zander70 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin Rudi,
> 
> kann es sein das wir schon mal auf LLzusammen geangelt haben?
> Wir sind Ende Mai, leider nur für eine Woche, in Lohals. Mit dem Boot nach Bukkemose ist dann schon ne Ecke weg. Von der Insespitze bis zur Tonne 6 ist der Tank leer und zurückrudern möchte ich nicht:q
> ...



Joah, das stimmt wohl. Ich würde ja glatt sagen, wir nehmen zwei Reservekanister mit, dann lernen wir auchmal die andere Ecke kennen, aber weiß momentan auch nicht was der Motor sich so rein tut, auf rudern habe ich auch nicht gerade die größe Lust |supergri


----------



## cocorell (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Joah, das stimmt wohl. Ich würde ja glatt sagen, wir nehmen zwei Reservekanister mit, dann lernen wir auchmal die andere Ecke kennen, aber weiß momentan auch nicht was der Motor sich so rein tut, auf rudern habe ich auch nicht gerade die größe Lust |supergri



Tja, was nimmt sich ein 50PS Außenborder?  Ich weiß das ich von Lohals Hafen bis kurz vor der Brücke, dann ein bisschen hin und her schippern, dann wieder zurück ( ca. 5 Std. ) gut und gerne 20 Liter verblasen habe. Da würde es selbst mit Reservekanister für einen Trip nach Bukkemose und zurück verdammt knapp. Das sind, Küstenstrecke, gut und gerne 70bis 80 km, hin und zurück.


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Großen Reservekanister mit und in Spodsbjerg Zwischenstop zwecks tanken??  #c


----------



## cocorell (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Großen Reservekanister mit und in Spodsbjerg Zwischenstop zwecks tanken??  #c



Ein bisschen viel Aufwand für nur eine Woche LL. Man möchte ja auch noch  angeln. Wer weiß wo die Fische stehen, da muss man ja auch ein bisschen suchen auch wenn man noch den Einen oder Anderen Spot noch im Gedächtnis hat.|wavey:


----------



## rule270 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy 
Ketsnor Fyr geht oder Radarstation geht in den Goldenen Stunden. Wenn Du hinfährst musst Du an über einem Bauerhof  vorbeifahren. Fahre bitte langsam... rechts neben der Radarstation steht eine alte Fischerbude dort könnte man wassern.
Viel Petry Heil
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin , Moin....

keine aktuellen Meldungen über LL ???
Ist denn z.Z. niemand dort?

Ende Mai wird angegriffen.....sofern der Fisch es zulässt |wavey:


----------



## otto57 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,
 wollen schon im April hin für 2 Wochen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin , Moin....
> 
> keine aktuellen Meldungen über LL ???
> Ist denn z.Z. niemand dort?
> ...


Vor kurzem war der hafen zugefroren, ich denke nicht das viele da sind [emoji6]


----------



## otto57 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ja das liebe Wetter.

Man sieht's erst wenn man da ist, was geht [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bitti2 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schaut mal auf die webcam...die Boote sind alle eingefroren. Mal ne Frage an die Bootsspezialisten: vertragen die Boote das ohne Schaden?


----------



## cocorell (7. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



otto57 schrieb:


> Ja das liebe Wetter.
> 
> Man sieht's erst wenn man da ist, was geht [emoji848]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




So ist es ...das liebe Wetter .....ist auch noch ein bisschen früh und die große Kälte kam ziemlich spät ....
Es kann nur besser werden...#h


----------



## otto57 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Eingeschneit !!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rule270 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy 
Werden im Mai Juni sehen was geht.
Gebe dann meine Handy Nummer unter PN.
Rudi


----------



## Ozan (9. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

ab dem 23. Mai sind wir auch für 1 Woche in Lohals |wavey::vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf die webcam...die Boote sind alle eingefroren. Mal ne Frage an die Bootsspezialisten: vertragen die Boote das ohne Schaden?



Eine geschlossene Eisdecke stört nicht, jedoch Eisschollen und Seegang könnten richtig Schaden anrichten.

Wenn es wärmer wird, sinkt das Eis zum Grund.


----------



## cocorell (10. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Werden im Mai Juni sehen was geht.
> Gebe dann meine Handy Nummer unter PN.
> Rudi



Moin Rudi, 

oder einfach anrufen oder per e-Mail 

Ende Mai wird es wohl einige Grade wärmer sein. 
Obwohl, ich habe es schon erlebt das Mitte Mai es gerade mal 10° Lufttemperatur hatte und ich in der Ostsee nicht hätte baden wollen....#d|wavey:

Gruß  Jörg


----------



## Zander70 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ozan schrieb:


> ab dem 23. Mai sind wir auch für 1 Woche in Lohals |wavey::vik:



Na dann wird man sich sicherlich mal sehen #h


----------



## diaryofdreams (15. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Bin ab dem 19. Mai auch in Lohals mit einem Kumpel. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie das wird


----------



## cocorell (16. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 19. Mai auch in Lohals mit einem Kumpel. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie das wird



Dann geb bitte mal zeitnahe Info was so geht. Wäre echt nett von Dir.#6#6#h


----------



## diaryofdreams (16. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Dann geb bitte mal zeitnahe Info was so geht. Wäre echt nett von Dir.#6#6#h



Mach ich  .. sodenn ich INet hab


----------



## Trophy2002 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Heute siehts ja richtig gemütlich aus in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Heute siehts ja richtig gemütlich aus in Spodsbjerg


Bestes brandungswetter [emoji229]


----------



## cocorell (17. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Mach ich  .. sodenn ich INet hab



In Lohals hast Du in fast allen Ferienhäusern kostenloses W-Lan.
Egal ob Du ein Haus von Baeltferie oder Novasol angemietet hast.|wavey:
Die Dänen sind da viel viel weiter entwickelt als die Deutschen....


----------



## diaryofdreams (17. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> In Lohals hast Du in fast allen Ferienhäusern kostenloses W-Lan.
> Egal ob Du ein Haus von Baeltferie oder Novasol angemietet hast.|wavey:
> Die Dänen sind da viel viel weiter entwickelt als die Deutschen....




Dann steht den Infos für dich nichts im Wege


----------



## jörg12345 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Aktuell sieht es grade so aus auf Langeland 
Hier in Buckemose


----------



## jörg12345 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Aber der Sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wow gut zum fotografieren aber angeln wohl nicht [emoji44]


----------



## familienvater (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wow gut zum fotografieren aber angeln wohl nicht [emoji44]



Sagt ein Kollege auch |gr:|gr:|gr: . Ist mit zwei Mitanglern am Freitag hoch gefahren . Samstag Morgen 1-2 Meter hohe Wellen und dann über Nacht das Eis |uhoh:|uhoh: , sind ganz schön fustriert .
Gruß familienvater#h


----------



## Zander70 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



familienvater schrieb:


> Sagt ein Kollege auch |gr:|gr:|gr: . Ist mit zwei Mitanglern am Freitag hoch gefahren . Samstag Morgen 1-2 Meter hohe Wellen und dann über Nacht das Eis |uhoh:|uhoh: , sind ganz schön fustriert .
> Gruß familienvater#h



Von Reken bis dahin ist es schon ne Strecke und da kann man es gut nachvollziehen, dass die Kollegen frustriert sind. 

@jörg12345
Klasse Aufnahmen, hat was #6


----------



## Mefomaik (18. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Oh das wird hart dies Jahr, fahren am 31.03 hoch, hoffe die Temperaturen steigen bald....[emoji848][emoji846]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Der Wind kann wirklich frustrieren. 
Letzten September mit meinen Jungs vor Ort gewesen (für die das erste mal dort) und dann eine Woche nur Ostwind 4bft aufwärts. 
Zum Glück waren wir in Bagenkop so könnten wir wenigstens unter Land ein wenig auf Platte fahren. 

Was Kälte etc. angeht; das mag zwar unangenehm sein, verhindert im Gegensatz zum Wind (wie er aktuell ja auf LL ist) aber nicht das angeln .


----------



## cocorell (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spin89 schrieb:


> Der Wind kann wirklich frustrieren.
> Letzten September mit meinen Jungs vor Ort gewesen (für die das erste mal dort) und dann eine Woche nur Ostwind 4bft aufwärts.
> Zum Glück waren wir in Bagenkop so könnten wir wenigstens unter Land ein wenig auf Platte fahren.
> 
> Was Kälte etc. angeht; das mag zwar unangenehm sein, verhindert im Gegensatz zum Wind (wie er aktuell ja auf LL ist) aber nicht das angeln .



Richtig, letzten September hat der Wind dort tüchtig gepfiffen. Angenehm ist anders. Für Angler, die dann neu auf der Insel sind, echt ärgerlich. Aber das Wetter können wir nur schönreden aber nicht beeinflussen. Hoffen wir darauf das wir Ende Mai gutes Wetter haben. Nicht nur für uns Angler sondern auch für unsere Frauen. Unsere Frauen kommen extra mit damit wir auch was anständiges zu essen bekommen und nicht nur von Biersuppe leben. |muahah:#g


----------



## Mefomaik (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Richtig, letzten September hat der Wind dort tüchtig gepfiffen. Angenehm ist anders. Für Angler, die dann neu auf der Insel sind, echt ärgerlich. Aber das Wetter können wir nur schönreden aber nicht beeinflussen. Hoffen wir darauf das wir Ende Mai gutes Wetter haben. Nicht nur für uns Angler sondern auch für unsere Frauen. Unsere Frauen kommen extra mit damit wir auch was anständiges zu essen bekommen und nicht nur von Biersuppe leben. |muahah:#g


Ende Mai wird schon sicher Top sein....
Wird schon( kälte), habe mich bis jetz immer durchgebissen....

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Richtig, letzten September hat der Wind dort tüchtig gepfiffen. Angenehm ist anders. Für Angler, die dann neu auf der Insel sind, echt ärgerlich. Aber das Wetter können wir nur schönreden aber nicht beeinflussen. Hoffen wir darauf das wir Ende Mai gutes Wetter haben. Nicht nur für uns Angler sondern auch für unsere Frauen. Unsere Frauen kommen extra mit damit wir auch was anständiges zu essen bekommen und nicht nur von Biersuppe leben. |muahah:#g


Ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## cocorell (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@Sulle..

Prophylaxe ist alles.... proooost...:q#6


----------



## HoHo (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Zusammen

Ich werde ab Samstag wieder auf LL sein. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich es mal auf Mefo versuchen kann bei den Temperaturen?

Danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## familienvater (19. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen
> 
> Ich werde ab Samstag wieder auf LL sein. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich es mal auf Mefo versuchen kann bei den Temperaturen?
> 
> ...


 

Moin , wie geschrieben ist mein Kollege gerade dort . Werde ihn mal "aushorchen" und Dir dann mal schreiben .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
familienvater |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## spin89 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen
> 
> Ich werde ab Samstag wieder auf LL sein. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich es mal auf Mefo versuchen kann bei den Temperaturen?
> 
> ...



Ich auch  Auf Meefo gehe ich jedoch nicht sondern auf Dorsch.
Ich hab mir aber sagen lassen das es aktuell auf der Westküste gut läuft. Aufgrund der Kälte sollten kleine Köder verwendet werden.

Grüße


----------



## spin89 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Richtig, letzten September hat der Wind dort tüchtig gepfiffen. Angenehm ist anders. Für Angler, die dann neu auf der Insel sind, echt ärgerlich. Aber das Wetter können wir nur schönreden aber nicht beeinflussen. Hoffen wir darauf das wir Ende Mai gutes Wetter haben. Nicht nur für uns Angler sondern auch für unsere Frauen. Unsere Frauen kommen extra mit damit wir auch was anständiges zu essen bekommen und nicht nur von Biersuppe leben. |muahah:#g



Das stimmt, von Spodsbjerg aus ist die Woche keiner rausgekommen. Aber immerhin konnte ich meine Jungs animieren nochmal hoch zu fahren. 
Für mich war es allerdings auch das erste Mal das der Wind wirklich eine Woche lang nur am pusten war und dann auch noch komplett aus Osten


----------



## HoHo (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spin89 schrieb:


> Ich auch [emoji16] Auf Meefo gehe ich jedoch nicht sondern auf Dorsch.
> Ich hab mir aber sagen lassen das es aktuell auf der Westküste gut läuft. Aufgrund der Kälte sollten kleine Köder verwendet werden.
> 
> Grüße


Danke Dir klingt ja schonmal positiv. Werde auch mit der Fliege mal testen. Zeit genug ist ja ! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Gehts für dich denn auch gezielt auf Dorsch oder angelst du nur von Land bzw mit Waathose?

Grüße


----------



## cocorell (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spin89 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, von Spodsbjerg aus ist die Woche keiner rausgekommen. Aber immerhin konnte ich meine Jungs animieren nochmal hoch zu fahren.
> Für mich war es allerdings auch das erste Mal das der Wind wirklich eine Woche lang nur am pusten war und dann auch noch komplett aus Osten



Ich war in Lohals ud hatte für drei Tage ein Boot, bin dann auch gut zwei Tage rausgekommen trotz Wind 6.....
Lohals hat mir dann so gut gefallen das es Ende Mai wieder das gleiche Ziel wird.#6


----------



## HoHo (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spin89 schrieb:


> Gehts für dich denn auch gezielt auf Dorsch oder angelst du nur von Land bzw mit Waathose?
> 
> Grüße


Nee nur von Land mit der Watbuxe. Hab auch nur die Spinnrute mit. Brandungszeug bleibt zu hause

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Ich war in Lohals ud hatte für drei Tage ein Boot, bin dann auch gut zwei Tage rausgekommen trotz Wind 6.....
> Lohals hat mir dann so gut gefallen das es Ende Mai wieder das gleiche Ziel wird.#6



In Lohals bekommste den Ostwind aber auch nicht volles Brett auflandig. Wir haben es mehrmals versucht um die Ecke zu kommen in Bagenkop und Richtung grüne Tonne zu fahren.... konnte man vergessen. Das war die reinste Schaukelparty und halt null spaß gemacht.


----------



## familienvater (21. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen
> 
> Ich werde ab Samstag wieder auf LL sein. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich es mal auf Mefo versuchen kann bei den Temperaturen?
> 
> ...



Moin , 
habe gestern Abend Info von meinem Kollegen Nachricht bekommen . Sie waren Montag wohl kurz mit dem Boot raus , wo weiß ich aber leider nicht . Hatten zusammen 5 mittlere Dorsche und waren zufrieden . Auf Mefo hätte es keinen Sinn gehabt , weil es noch zu windig war und dadurch das Wasser auch zu trüb war . Ich hoffe die Info hilft ein wenig . Wünsche Allen , die in Kürze noch nach Langeland fahren VIEL GLÜCK #6#6#6#6
Schönen Abend noch und dickes Petri vom
familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HoHo (22. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



familienvater schrieb:


> Moin ,
> habe gestern Abend Info von meinem Kollegen Nachricht bekommen . Sie waren Montag wohl kurz mit dem Boot raus , wo weiß ich aber leider nicht . Hatten zusammen 5 mittlere Dorsche und waren zufrieden . Auf Mefo hätte es keinen Sinn gehabt , weil es noch zu windig war und dadurch das Wasser auch zu trüb war . Ich hoffe die Info hilft ein wenig . Wünsche Allen , die in Kürze noch nach Langeland fahren VIEL GLÜCK #6#6#6#6
> Schönen Abend noch und dickes Petri vom
> familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


Danke für Deine Antwort. Der Wind lässt nach und ich denke die eine oder andere Bucht werde ich mal abfischen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle88 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Seit Samstag, dem 24.3.2018, sind wir hier in Spodsbjerg und wir konnten bis einschließlich Dienstag jeden Tag von früh bis spät auf dem Belt angeln. Mit uns waren so etwa noch 30 weitere Boote draussen. Es gibt Unmengen an Dorsch zu fangen, allerdings ist es schwierig, die wirklich brauchbaren zu erwischen. Trotzdem haben wir Exemplare bis 82 cm gefangen, einige so um 65 cm, viele darunter und unzählige zwischen knapp 20 und 45 cm, die zumindest bei uns alle wieder schwimmen. Bei Köderfarben und -arten (Pilker, Gummi, Beifänger) konnten wir keine Favoriten erkennen. Die bissen auf alles. Die Strömung war absolut beherrschbar und der Wind meist gar nicht vorhanden. Seit gestern hat sich das gründlich geändert, Sturm und heute ist sogar der Winter zurück. Wir reisen morgen leider wieder ab, aber zumindest für den Freitag ist die Wetterprognose noch mal sehr gut. 
Petri Heil, Ralph


----------



## derrik (29. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Ralle88 .Danke für deinen Bericht und gute Heimreise.


----------



## rule270 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy 
danke für die tollen Winterbilder vom alten Fischerhaus .
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 19. Mai auch in Lohals mit einem Kumpel. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie das wird


Bin ab 12 mai in Buckemose.
wenn Du magst kann die Dich mal melden per PN-
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ozan schrieb:


> ab dem 23. Mai sind wir auch für 1 Woche in Lohals |wavey::vik:


Hy
Bin ab 12 Mai in Buckemose . Wenn Du magst kannst Du Dich mal melden per PN.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Ozan (30. März 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hey rule270,
 danke für dein Angebot...
 wie lange bleibst du in Buckemose?


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Erstmal ein (verspätetes) dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!

Dann wünsche ich allen LL-Freunden noch ein schönes Osterfest und weiterhin hoffentlich gute Fänge auf unserer schönen Insel!!!

Bei mir dauert es ja wieder noch bis Anfang November! Das Warten nervt manchmal einfach nur!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## HoHo (2. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal ein (verspätetes) dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!
> 
> Dann wünsche ich allen LL-Freunden noch ein schönes Osterfest und weiterhin hoffentlich gute Fänge auf unserer schönen Insel!!!
> 
> ...


Halt durch...die Vorfreude ist immer die Schönste

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander70 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Halt durch...die Vorfreude ist immer die Schönste
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Und andere Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung haben auch nette Bewohner, als Überbrückung sicherlich ne Alternative.

Kann es aber gut nachvollziehen, das Mann es kaum abwarten kann. Geht mir ja nicht anders :m


----------



## spin89 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,

nun möchte ich auch noch kurz einen Bericht zur letzten Woche da lassen:
Im Prinzip hat Ralle88 schon das meiste gesagt. Die ersten drei Tage liefen wirklich super! Sehr viele Dorsche, der größte Teil davon leider zwischen 40 und 45cm. Bessere Exemplare waren immer mal dabei, nen 80er gabs aber leider nicht.
Zu Anfang haben wir versucht andere Spots anzufahren, wenn wir viele kleine an einem hatten... das hat aber nicht wirklich den Unterschied gemacht.
Die besten Stellen lagen eigentlich immer geradeaus aus dem Hafen auf einer Tiefe zwischen 25 und 30cm.
Was die Köder angeht war zumindest unser subjektives Empfinden, das es einen Tag extrem gut auf Pink lief und einen Tag auf alles was Fransen hat. Einen Tag später brachten die Fransen aber schon wieder keinen spürbaren Vorteil.


Gefischt haben wir überwiegend Gummfisch und einen Beifänger. Probiert habe ich zwischendurch auch mal Pilker, lief genauso gut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kay63 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Vielen Dank für Die Informationen und Petri zu Deinen Fängen.
Die Wassertiefe zweifle ich allerdings an...|supergri

Petri Kay


----------



## spin89 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Die Informationen und Petri zu Deinen Fängen.
> Die Wassertiefe zweifle ich allerdings an...|supergri
> 
> Petri Kay



 Meter natürlich 
Vielleicht noch zu den Tiefen, wir habe allgemein von 15-50m alles probiert. Unter 20 ging bei uns gar nix, über 30 nur vereinzelt mal was. Im tiefen Bereich zwischen grünen Turm und roter Boje war immer wieder ein Boot am angeln,..... ich vermute also die haben dort auch irgendwo Fisch gefunden. 
Wir hatten noch zwei gute Driften am grünen Turm an der Abbruchkante, sonst ging dort bei uns nicht viel.


----------



## rule270 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

#hAllen noch ein Großes Petry Heil.|wavey:

Bis Mai ist es ja nicht mehr weit. Am 12 geht es wieder los nach LL.
Kann es kaum erwarten auf die Insel zu kommen. Schaun wir mal was in diesem Jahr so geht.
Falls jemand ab 12 Mai in Buckemose ist kann er sich bei mir mal melden.
Alle anderen werde ich eine PN schicken.
Bis bald allen noch eine schöne Zeit.
Rudi


----------



## HoHo (7. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



rule270 schrieb:


> #hAllen noch ein Großes Petry Heil.|wavey:
> 
> Bis Mai ist es ja nicht mehr weit. Am 12 geht es wieder los nach LL.
> Kann es kaum erwarten auf die Insel zu kommen. Schaun wir mal was in diesem Jahr so geht.
> ...


Viel Erfolg. Ich fahre vom 27.04.-01.05. Und 05.05.-12.05. Aber nur auf Mefo und Platte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Ich fahre vom 27.04.-01.05. Und 05.05.-12.05. Aber nur auf Mefo und Platte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


Moin fahren grade auf sie Insel 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HoHo (7. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin fahren grade auf sie Insel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Sauber...viel Petri und lasst noch ne Schuppe drin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Doe12 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Ich fahre vom 27.04.-01.05. Und 05.05.-12.05. Aber nur auf Mefo und Platte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Na das ist doch schön, wir sind ab dem 28.04. dort.


----------



## Shindo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Malzeit sind auch als Vater-Sohn-Gespann ab Samstag für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg zum Angeln auf Dorsch und Co :q   
Wie schaut´s eigentlich mit den Heringen aus, sind schon Schwärme dort ?   
 Ist die Fangbegrenzung noch 5 Dorsche pro Mann pro Tag ?


----------



## HoHo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schön, wir sind ab dem 28.04. dort.


Ich weiss mein Freund. Hast ja deine Knüppel schon fertig 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Doe12 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ach Fu** du bist das, immer dies anonymen |supergri



HoHo schrieb:


> Ich weiss mein Freund. Hast ja deine Knüppel schon fertig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Shindo schrieb:


> Malzeit sind auch als Vater-Sohn-Gespann ab Samstag für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg zum Angeln auf Dorsch und Co :q
> Wie schaut´s eigentlich mit den Heringen aus, sind schon Schwärme dort ?
> Ist die Fangbegrenzung noch 5 Dorsche pro Mann pro Tag ?



Die Fangbegrenzung ist korrekt. 
Aber das langt ja auch sofern nicht alles was gerade Maß hat direkt einen den Kopf bekommt.

Grüße lasse


----------



## cocorell (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spin89 schrieb:


> Die Fangbegrenzung ist korrekt.
> Aber das langt ja auch sofern nicht alles was gerade Maß hat direkt einen den Kopf bekommt.
> 
> Grüße lasse



Klasse Einstellung.....kann ich nur befürworten. ...gebt dem Dorsch ruhig 10cm zum Mindesmaß hinzu....dann sind die Filets auch größer....und die kürzeren haben dann noch eine Chance zur Reproduktion....#6#h
Am 26.05 geht's  auf die Insel...der Countdown läuft und die Vorfreude steigt..#h


----------



## HoHo (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Ach Fu** du bist das, immer dies anonymen |supergri


Die Uhr rennt mein Lieber....Bald geht's wieder lod.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Klasse Einstellung.....kann ich nur befürworten. ...gebt dem Dorsch ruhig 10cm zum Mindesmaß hinzu....dann sind die Filets auch größer....und die kürzeren haben dann noch eine Chance zur Reproduktion....#6#h
> Am 26.05 geht's  auf die Insel...der Countdown läuft und die Vorfreude steigt..#h


Und auch gerne die größeren zurück die machen mehr und besseren Nachwuchs.


----------



## Zander70 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und auch gerne die größeren zurück die machen mehr und besseren Nachwuchs.


Die muss man aber erstmal an die Leine bekommen. Sind ja leider sehr viele kleine Dorsche dort unterwegs. Von grösseren hört man eher weniger aus der Ecke Lohals.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Noch 11 Tage, dann geht es wieder mal für eine Woche "Männerurlaub" machen. Ik freu mir...


----------



## Bitti2 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Noch 11 Tage, dann geht es wieder mal für eine Woche "Männerurlaub" machen. Ik freu mir...



Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, sind wir genau in dem Zeitraum dort und sorgen wie immer dafür, dass Nikolajs Facebookseite ein paar gescheite Fangbilder bekommt. Hoffentlich reicht der Fisch noch für Euch :q

@all: Irgendwer gerade oben? Wie waren die Fänge gestern und vorgestern? Ist ja Wind aktuell, da surfen sicher einige hier rum 

Gruß aus Bayern....


----------



## cocorell (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Die muss man aber erstmal an die Leine bekommen. Sind ja leider sehr viele kleine Dorsche dort unterwegs. Von grösseren hört man eher weniger aus der Ecke Lohals.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Letztes Jahr, im September,  hatte ich an einem Angeltag bei ca. 40 untermaßige Dorsche aufgehört zu zählen. Wenn die noch alle schwimmen müssten die Ende Mai Gardemaß haben |supergri #6


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, sind wir genau in dem Zeitraum dort und sorgen wie immer dafür, dass Nikolajs Facebookseite ein paar gescheite Fangbilder bekommt. Hoffentlich reicht der Fisch noch für Euch :q
> 
> Gruß aus Bayern....


 
 Och, da mach ich mir eher weniger Sorge.
 Ein Team voller Spezis. 

 Im Zweifel tun wir uns am Flüssigen gütlich. Das ist auch OK. :q


----------



## JonnyFirpo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo.
Der Langeland Urlaub rückt näher und näher...
Ich bräuchte mal bitte noch eine Materialinformation.
Ich werde mit Gummifisch und Pilker auf Dorschjagd vom Kleinboot aus gehen. Hierzu hätte ich eine Frage.
Ich benutze eine geflochtene PowerPro 0,15mm vor die ich ein Stück Mono/ Fluorocarbon schalten will. Kann mir einer sagen, welche Stärke bzw. Tragkraft das Stück Mono/ Fluorocarbon mindestens haben sollte? Und unterscheiden sich diese Stärken je nach dem was wie man angeln möchte, also ob Gummi oder Pilker?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Jonny!


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

35er da bist du aber sehr dünn unterwegs


----------



## Zander70 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Der Langeland Urlaub rückt näher und näher...
> Ich bräuchte mal bitte noch eine Materialinformation.
> Ich werde mit Gummifisch und Pilker auf Dorschjagd vom Kleinboot aus gehen. Hierzu hätte ich eine Frage.
> ...


Die Frage hätte auch von mir sein können [emoji6]
Ich werde eine 0,17 Fireline als Hauptschnur verwenden und habe mir 0,40'iger und vorsichtshalber 0,50 'iger zugelegt. Stulle hat ja schon seine Empfehlung gegeben. Unter 0,35 sicherlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ich fische gerne so fein wie möglich, möchte aber Verluste vermeiden, deshalb geht es für mich ab 0,40 los.
Ist jedoch nur meine subjektive Meinung [emoji57]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shindo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Die muss man aber erstmal an die Leine bekommen. Sind ja leider sehr viele kleine Dorsche dort unterwegs. Von grösseren hört man eher weniger aus der Ecke Lohals.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



 @Zander70 Als wir vor 2 Jahren in Lohals wahren, gab es auch schon Probleme mit großen Dorschen vor Ort, das es kaum bzw. wenige gab.Das liegt aber wie ich mit meinen Vater darüber einig bin, daran, dass es keine Löcher wie in Spodsbjerg gibt, wo sich die Fische vor den Schleppnetzen der hiesigen Fischer verstecken können. Diese grasen nämlich alles ab, was bei drei nicht weg ist bzw. sobald ein Hotspot bekannt ist, steht schon ein Schleppnetz dort auch evtl. sogar über Nacht.

 Wir wahren z. B. an der Brücke in Lohals und auf einmal ist so ein Fischerboot ca. 4 oder 5 m neben uns vorbeigefahren hat dabei sein netzt ausgelegt und noch dreist gehupt, so in der Manier" Was angelt Ihr hier am Brückenfeiler, der platzt gehört mir" da wahr dann nix mehr zu holen außer ein winziger Dorsch und den hab ich logischerweise wieder schwimmen lassen. 

 cocorell,Stulle,spin89@ Ja, die Kleinen gerade so massigen, dürfen natürlich wieder zurückwandern und der ein oder andere große Dorsch auch, aber die gilt es erst mal, an die Angel zu bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich glaube du verwechselst Schlepp und Stellnetze. 

Das mich keiner falsch versteht, 35er passt zu der Hauptschnur, ich würde 40/45 empfehlen.


----------



## Shindo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst Schlepp und Stellnetze.


 ups stimmt, Du hast recht :q aber wenn beide Seiten da oben mal aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen würden, käme man da wunderbar aus, aber sicher so halt nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander70 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Shindo schrieb:


> ups stimmt, Du hast recht :q aber wenn beide Seiten da oben mal aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen würden, käme man da wunderbar aus, aber sicher so halt nicht |kopfkrat



Ist dass in der Ecke und an der Brücke echt so schlimm ?
Da wir ja in dem Bereich unterwegs sind, haben wir die Brücke auch ins Auge gefasst, aber wenn dort solche Umstände herrschen kann man sich die Tour dahin sparen :c


----------



## cocorell (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Also das mit den Stellnetzen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Letztes Jahr im September hat niemand irgendjemanden seinen Hotspot streitig gemacht. Außerdem ist so ein aggressives Auftreten untypisch für die Dänen, kenne ich so nicht. Ich denke man sollte abwarten was sich so tut und was sich ergibt. Die einheimischen Berufsfischer fischen auch nicht im Bereich der Brücke. Habe immer gesehen das die sich in Richtung links vom Hafen positioniert haben aber nie im Bereich Brücke. Was die Maßigkeit der Dorsche angeht so sollte man bedenken das vor zwei Jahren überhaupt sehr wenig Dorsch im Belt gefangen wurde, unabhängig von der Topographie des Meeresgrund.
Also.....immer cool bleiben #6#6#h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wohl etwas Wind heute....


----------



## bootszander (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Von den dänen kenne ich so etwas auch nicht.
Aber an der adria hatte ich mal so etwas ähnliches erlebt.
Da habe ich einfach nachts meinen anker schleifen lassen und Tschüß.


----------



## JonnyFirpo (11. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das mich keiner falsch versteht, 35er passt zu der Hauptschnur, ich würde 40/45 empfehlen.



Ok, vielen Dank. Ich hab hier ne Shimano Aspire Fluorocarbon in 0,35mm und eine normale Mono mit 0,40mm. Sollte also so weit "funktionieren"...


----------



## Bitti2 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Die Wetterstation in Lango meldet 6 Bft aus ONO und laut Webcam versucht gerade ein Boot rauszufahren.

Sagt mal, bin ich für sowas zu sehr Weichei? Ich war auch schon bei 6-7 Bft draußen. Aber da war Westwind und wir max 1 km vom Ufer weg. Auflandig bei dem Wind ist doch gar kein Angeln möglich. Ich bin erstaunt, wie geht sowas?


----------



## Stulle (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das wäre auflandig mit etwas größeren Booten würde ich bis 6 noch fahren aber heute ist ja 6-8 Und zunehmend. Sa bekommt man mich nicht zum angeln auf's Wasser.


----------



## otto38176 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Die Wetterstation in Lango meldet 6 Bft aus ONO und laut Webcam versucht gerade ein Boot rauszufahren.
> 
> Sagt mal, bin ich für sowas zu sehr Weichei? Ich war auch schon bei 6-7 Bft draußen. Aber da war Westwind und wir max 1 km vom Ufer weg. Auflandig bei dem Wind ist doch gar kein Angeln möglich. Ich bin erstaunt, wie geht sowas?


Der wird nicht lange draußen bleiben [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

ihr habt hier Sorgen....war auch schon viel besser


----------



## Bitti2 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Multe schrieb:


> ihr habt hier Sorgen....war auch schon viel besser



Über was willst Dich sonst hier unterhalten? Fangmeldungen gibts keine....


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Der Dackel hat Durchfall......das sind echte Sorgen....

Klar gehört das Wetter zur  Meeresanglei dazu. Besonders übel ist schlechtes Wetter für alle Angler die gerade auf der Insel sind.


----------



## HoHo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auf der Insel hat man doch immer Möglichkeiten zu fischen. Zwar nicht immer vom Boot, aber auch die Angelei auf Mefos oder Platte hat doch seinen Reiz. Auf jeden Fall viel Spass euch noch

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Über was willst Dich sonst hier unterhalten? Fangmeldungen gibts keine....




ich würde mir schon einmal Gedanken machen warum hier keiner mehr etwas postet


----------



## Zander70 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Der Dackel hat Durchfall......das sind echte Sorgen....
> 
> Klar gehört das Wetter zur  Meeresanglei dazu. Besonders übel ist schlechtes Wetter für alle Angler die gerade auf der Insel sind.



Seit wann hast Du nen Dackel 

@Multe
Ende nächsten Monates gibt es hoffentlich Fangmeldungen von uns #h


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Auf der Insel hat man doch immer Möglichkeiten zu fischen. Zwar nicht immer vom Boot, aber auch die Angelei auf Mefos oder Platte hat doch seinen Reiz. Auf jeden Fall viel Spass euch noch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Sicherlich habe ich auf der Insel andere Möglichkeiten. Nur bei starker Brandung macht Angeln auf Platte oder Mefo nicht viel Sinn. Und zum Forellenpuff kann ich auch hier fahren dazu muss ich nicht auf LL sein.|wavey:
Die meisten fahren doch gerade wegen der Angelei vom Boot aus auf die Inseln und nicht jeder schleppt Angelzeugs für jede Eventualität mit.


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du nen Dackel
> 
> @Multe
> Ende nächsten Monates gibt es hoffentlich Fangmeldungen von uns #h



Hab gar keinen Dackel.... aber hätte ich einen Dackelund hätte der Dackel Durchfall.....dann wären das echte Sorgen...#6


----------



## HoHo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Sicherlich habe ich auf der Insel andere Möglichkeiten. Nur bei starker Brandung macht Angeln auf Platte oder Mefo nicht viel Sinn. Und zum Forellenpuff kann ich auch hier fahren dazu muss ich nicht auf LL sein.|wavey:
> Die meisten fahren doch gerade wegen der Angelei vom Boot aus auf die Inseln und nicht jeder schleppt Angelzeugs für jede Eventualität mit.


Ich wohl ))) weil du immer ne Ecke findest in der Du jagen kannst...Forellenpuff geht gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Ich wohl ))) weil du immer ne Ecke findest in der Du jagen kannst...Forellenpuff geht gar nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Dann gucke ich, wenn ich auf LL bin, nicht um die Ecke.....denn da könntest Du ja stehen und angelst den Teich leer...


----------



## HoHo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Dann gucke ich, wenn ich auf LL bin, nicht um die Ecke.....denn da könntest Du ja stehen und angelst den Teich leer...


Neeee so schlimm is datt nicht... aber ich suche gerne Alternativen..besser als in der Hütte hocken und dem Hopfenkult zu verfallen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Neeee so schlimm is datt nicht... aber ich suche gerne Alternativen..besser als in der Hütte hocken und dem Hopfenkult zu verfallen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Hast ja Recht! Nur schlepp ich nicht für jede Angelart die Ruten mit. Mir reichen zwei Pilk und zwei Brandungsruten. Zielfische sind für mich Dorsch und Makrele, vom Boot aus. Sollte es mal nicht möglich sein mit dem Boot raus zukommen dann wird aus purer Verlegenheit vom Ufer eben auf Platte geangelt. Jeder so wie er es mag.|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich nehm auch nur die 10 nötigsten Ruten mit


----------



## Mefomaik (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo, wir waren Montag( wo noch nicht so viel Wind war) draußen!

War ein super Tag mit guten Fang und eine menge schöner Impressionen!(inklusive Schweinswale die ich auch nicht jeden Tag sehe...)

Es ist auch viel Kleinfisch unterwegs was auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen lässt!

Schon die Ankunft im Hafen war der Hammer aber schaut selbst!

Ps: Sonst trage ich immer Schwimmweste, aber da Ententeich war , wir zu dritt und viele Boote in der nähe hab ichs mal gelassen, besser ist immer mit ich weiss!

LG aus Stoense


Maik
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Dickes Petri Maik, auch an Deine Kollegen.
Schöne Photos.#6
Sowas wünsche ich uns Ende Mai auch.|wavey:


----------



## Zander70 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@Mefomaik
Na Petri #6
Schöne Fische und danke für die tollen Eindrücke. Sieht sehr, sehr gut aus.


----------



## cocorell (13. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch nur die 10 nötigsten Ruten mit



Moin Stulle,

naja....10 Ruten fällt ja noch unter " kleines Marschgepäck". :m|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (13. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Stulle,
> 
> naja....10 Ruten fällt ja noch unter " kleines Marschgepäck". :m|wavey:


Ich komme meist auch nur für 5 Tage [emoji28]


----------



## cocorell (13. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich komme meist auch nur für 5 Tage [emoji28]



Also vom kommen möchte ich hier jetzt nix schreiben...falsches Board...
:q:vik:
Wir sind ja auch nur 1. Woche auf der Insel und davon sind es, wenn alles gut geht, ganze 5 Tage netto die wir angeln können. |wavey:


----------



## derrik (13. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Maik .Schöner Bericht. Schöne Fotos. Bin im September auf der Insel.  Gruß Derrik.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Sauber Maik. Fettes Petri. Da steigt die Vorfreude auf nächste Woche Samstag.#6


----------



## Mefomaik (14. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke, für mich war es das ersten mal Langeland!War super und ich komme sicherlich wider ![emoji7]

Fand ich dufte auch wenn meine Rolle( eigentlich auch neue Daiwa Bg) etwas gekreischt hat und ich mir was neues auf der Rücktour gönnen musste... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (14. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Danke, für mich war es das ersten mal Langeland!War super und ich komme sicherlich wider ![emoji7]
> 
> Fand ich dufte auch wenn meine Rolle( eigentlich auch neue Daiwa Bg) etwas gekreischt hat und ich mir was neues auf der Rücktour gönnen musste...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk



Moin , Moin Maik....

einmal Langeland und man ist angfixt. Dann will man immer wieder auf die Insel. Am liebsten 2x im Jahr..
Zander70 und ich haben die schöne Zeit noch vor uns. Aber so eine Woche geht rum wie nix. Ich hoffe Ihr habt uns noch Fisch im Belt übrig gelassen..:m
Wenn wir was fangen dann gibt es auch zeitnah  Meldung von uns.|wavey:


----------



## rule270 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy 
Es geht bald los .
PS. Melde mich dann.
LG Rudi


----------



## rule270 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy.
Es kommt ein bisschen auf die Schnur an aber mit 45 er bist Du gut bedient.
Ich selber angle sehr dünn 0,10. Direkt . Dafür kannst Du leichter Pilken.
Was sehr wichtig ist bei geflochtener Schnur das sie rundgeflochten ist. Denn die meisten Schnüre sind flach, dann drehen sie sich und du hast den Salat und kommst nur mit schwerem Zeug runter womit ich schlechte Erfahrung machen musste.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Zanderman (15. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @Mefomaik
> Danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder!!! #6
> Das du die Schwimmweste nicht trägst find ich ja noch gar nicht so schlimm aber die Wathose............... über board dann wars das.



Moin Spodsbjerg,
hier - zum Thema Wathose- muss ich Dir leider empfehlen dich richtig zu informieren. (bezüglich der Netze und der Aussage zu den Fischern gebe ich Dir allerdings absolut  Recht ).-
Mefomaik war bei mir auf der "Kampfmakrele" zu Gast während der besagten Tour- und auch wir fahren oftmals mit der Wathose raus.Wenn Du mit der Buchse über Bord gehst passiert garnix, selbst in der Plastikbuchse nicht...Sinnvoll ist wohl ein zusätzlicher Gürtel um eine große Luftblase zu verhindern.
Google mal ruhig... irgendwo findest Du ein schönes Video von Holländischen Jungs die genau dies wissen wollten und demonstriert haben das die Watbuchse sicher ist.-
Unsicheres vorsätzliches Verhalten würde ich niemals an Bord dulden, aber auch wir tragen nicht immer die Automatikweste, vorausgesetzt Bootsbeschaffenheit,Besatzung, Wetter und Wassertemperatur passen dazu.(Sicherer und besser wäre natürlich immer den Kragen zu tragen)


----------



## cocorell (16. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch was du hier schreibst!!! Lern doch ersteinmal den Unterschied zwischen einem Stellnetz und einem Schleppnetz!!!
> 1. Keiner der Fischer vor Ort verwendet ein Schleppnetz.
> 2. Die Fischer leben von dem Fisch den sie fangen.
> 3. Die Fischer bekommen von einem "Hotspot" gar nichts mit
> ...



Moin, Moin Spodsbjerg ( Nomen est Omen ? )

ist das AB nicht eine Plattform zum Austausch von Erfahrungen, zum Austausch von Eindrücken und auch dem Austausch von Erlebnissen?
Das Board dient ja auch der Diskussion. Das man mal Begrifflichkeiten verwechselt, dass kann passieren. Das nicht alle Sportangler und auch Berufsfischer nur nette, liebe Zeitgenossen sind ist auch allen bekannt. Das man Ereignisse und Erlebnisse unterschiedlich wahr nimmt, diese dann mitteilt und das Erlebte  mit Interessierte teilen möchte, oder evtl. auch "gut gemeint" andere warnen möchte ist doch nicht verwerflich. Persönliche Erlebnisse kann man niemanden absprechen. Selbst ich hatte ja breits geschrieben das ich solch ein aggressives Verhalten von den Dänen nicht kenne, aber das ist halt meine Erfahrung. Trotzdem macht in jeder Diskussion der Ton die Musik. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin......würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn bei so mancher Diskussionskultur die an den Tag gelegt wird, hier zukünftig noch weniger gepostet wird.#h


----------



## canute thorkel (16. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen
gebe nur selten einen Beitrag , lese aber gerne die aktuellen Infos. Wir fahren jedes Jahr 1x nach Baagenkop. So auch wieder nächste Woche. Zum Thema Fischer haben wir die Erfahrung das die Stellnetze teilweise sehr dicht standen, so da ein durchfahren recht schwer wurde. Allerdings die letzten 2-3 Jahre weniger, da der Fisch wohl raus ist. Problematischer sind die Schleppnetzfischer, wir hatten schon mal das Erlebnis, das die Nacht eine Flotte durch den Belt ist ( schön anzusehen die Beleuchtung ) und ab da nix mehr zu fangen war.
Hoffe wir erleben das dieses Jahr nicht. Fahren am 22.4. hoch und sind voll
Zuversicht.
Gruß an alle Langelandfahrer


----------



## cocorell (16. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



canute thorkel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> gebe nur selten einen Beitrag , lese aber gerne die aktuellen Infos. Wir fahren jedes Jahr 1x nach Baagenkop. So auch wieder nächste Woche. Zum Thema Fischer haben wir die Erfahrung das die Stellnetze teilweise sehr dicht standen, so da ein durchfahren recht schwer wurde. Allerdings die letzten 2-3 Jahre weniger, da der Fisch wohl raus ist. Problematischer sind die Schleppnetzfischer, wir hatten schon mal das Erlebnis, das die Nacht eine Flotte durch den Belt ist ( schön anzusehen die Beleuchtung ) und ab da nix mehr zu fangen war.
> Hoffe wir erleben das dieses Jahr nicht. Fahren am 22.4. hoch und sind voll
> Zuversicht.
> Gruß an alle Langelandfahrer



Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Fisch am Band.#6
Wäre super wenn wir hier dann was über Eure Fangerfolge zu lesen bekommen. Oder einfach nur etwas über die aktuelle Lage, was uns LL-Fans interessiert. ..#6|wavey:


----------



## canute thorkel (16. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Bringt nicht viel sich die Köpfe heiß zu reden und persöhnlich sich anzugreifen.
1kg Meeresfisch erwirtschaftet 1 € ; 1 kg geangelter Meeresfisch erwirtschaftet 50€. Auf wen man immer schimpft ist egal , Fakten zeigen, wir sind wirtschaftlicher, zudem selektiver. Wie auch immer wir sind gut und sollten nicht übereinander herziehen.
Meldung kommt
Gruß an alle


----------



## Zanderman (16. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ok danke für die Info. Aus dem Wasser wieder ins Boot zu kommen stell ich mir jedoch ziemlich abenteuerlich vor. |supergri



Hallo Spodsbjerg#h,
da hast Du nicht unrecht, die Menge Wasser ist natürlich in der Buchse und hinderlich.Aber Fakt ist Wasser hat die Dichte 1 innerhalb wie ausserhalb der Buchse|supergri und deshalb gehen wir nicht unter.Mir geht es hier auch nur darum das nicht eventuell Leute in Panik geraten nur weil sie mit  der Buchse im Wasser gelandet sind-An Board ist ansonsten ein Floater oder noch besser Ursuit natürlich besser geeignet.-Ich möchte garnicht wissen wieviele Bootsangler sich der Risiken bewusst sind wenn sie im Winter im großen Teich landen....Ich glaube die wenigsten haben eine Vorstellung davon wieviel bzw wie wenig Überlebenszeit im 0° kalten Wasser bleibt...wenn sie überhaupt schon mal darüber nachgedacht haben wie man eine POB wieder in den Kahn bekommt (Badeleitern sind ja an den Mietbooten eigentlich nie vorhanden).
Aber genug geheult, ich will ja keinem die Lust an unserem schönen Hobby vermiesen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Zusammen. Habe eben vernommen, das Morten Jahns von Haus &Boot mit sofortiger Wirkung den Betrieb eingestellt hat. Das gilt auch für gebuchte Urlaube. Wir haben bei Ihm ab kommenden Samstag Haus und 2 Boote gemietet gehabt und sind nun in den A**** gekniffen. Habe jetzt alle Kontakte in Bewegung gesetzt und bin guter Dinge Lösungen zu finden. So ein verdammter Mist. Sind bei Ihm und seinen Onkel seit über 30 Jahren. Anzahlung soll auch wohl weg sein;+#t


----------



## Teletommi (17. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen. Habe eben vernommen, das Morten Jahns von Haus &Boot mit sofortiger Wirkung den Betrieb eingestellt hat. Das gilt auch für gebuchte Urlaube. Wir haben bei Ihm ab kommenden Samstag Haus und 2 Boote gemietet gehabt und sind nun in den A**** gekniffen. Habe jetzt alle Kontakte in Bewegung gesetzt und bin guter Dinge Lösungen zu finden. So ein verdammter Mist. Sind bei Ihm und seinen Onkel seit über 30 Jahren. Anzahlung soll auch wohl weg sein;+#t





Na ach du meine Güte [emoji15]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Oh Mist für alle die jetzt Boote von ihm bekommen sollten, damit die Anzahlung weck ist müsste er ja komplett bankrott sein[emoji848]


----------



## Dorschjigger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wurde bei Facebook gepostet. Genaueres weiß man nicht. Ist natürlich ärgerlich für uns die gebucht haben, aber vor allem mehr als tragisch für Morten und seine Familie.
Klingt leider ganz nach Insolvenz.


----------



## cocorell (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Also im Netz ist noch nix bekannt das Haus und Boot die Tore schließt.
Auf deren Homepage werden immer noch Urlaube angeboten!


----------



## Bitti2 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen. Habe eben vernommen, das Morten Jahns von Haus &Boot mit sofortiger Wirkung den Betrieb eingestellt hat. Das gilt auch für gebuchte Urlaube. Wir haben bei Ihm ab kommenden Samstag Haus und 2 Boote gemietet gehabt und sind nun in den A**** gekniffen. Habe jetzt alle Kontakte in Bewegung gesetzt und bin guter Dinge Lösungen zu finden. So ein verdammter Mist. Sind bei Ihm und seinen Onkel seit über 30 Jahren. Anzahlung soll auch wohl weg sein;+#t



Nikolaj hatte gestern abend noch ein paar Boote. Aber nur kleine. Ein Haus bekommst du bei dansommer z.b....

Viel glück


----------



## Zander70 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Also im Netz ist noch nix bekannt das Haus und Boot die Tore schließt.
> Auf deren Homepage werden immer noch Urlaube angeboten!


Im Netz schon, zumindest über FB. Bis der Betrieb der HP eingestellt wird, dauert es leider immer etwas. 

Übel und echt ärgerlich für die Kollegen die dort gebucht haben. Hoffe dass diese doch irgendwie, wenigstens die Anzahlung zurück bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Haben nun 2 Boote bei Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg. Müssen lediglich den Austausch von 70Ps auf 30 PS verkraften. Haus über Novasol ebenfalls gesichert. Somit steht der Tour nichts im Wege. Und da die Windrichtung, zumindest Stand heute, für Spodsbjerg passt, bin ich guter Dinge, dass uns die 30 PS ausreichen. 

 Sind Jahrelang mit 15Ps Nußschalen raus. Auch das ging von Bukemose.


----------



## pomssner (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo in die Runde!

Wie läuft es zur Zeit auf Langeland? Sind ab Samstag oben Haben ein Boot bei IBI und wohnen in Lokkeby. Gibt es Hering auf Langeland?

Gruß Nils


----------



## mirko.nbg (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Jetzt ist die Homepage von Haus und Boot stillgelegt.


----------



## Bitti2 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Haben nun 2 Boote bei Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg. Müssen lediglich den Austausch von 70Ps auf 30 PS verkraften. Haus über Novasol ebenfalls gesichert. Somit steht der Tour nichts im Wege. Und da die Windrichtung, zumindest Stand heute, für Spodsbjerg passt, bin ich guter Dinge, dass uns die 30 PS ausreichen.
> 
> Sind Jahrelang mit 15Ps Nußschalen raus. Auch das ging von Bukemose.




Jo, ich hatte auch gestern erst unsere Tour ab Freitag klar gemacht und mit Erschrecken festgestellt, das nur noch 30PS Schüsseln bei Nikolaj übrig sind. Aber bei der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage sollte das prima tun. . 

Viel Spass...


----------



## Flatman (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Leute 

habe grad mit Morten telefoniert.
Die Bank und das Finanzamt haben alle Konten gesperrt.
Haus & Boot ist definitiv Geschichte.
Jetzt wird alles an einen Kurator (ich nehme mal an etwas wie in D ein Insolvensverwalter) übergeben.
Mit einer eventuellen Rückzahlung von geleisteten Anzahlungen ist nicht vor einem Jahr zu rechnen, wenn überhaupt was übrig bleibt, wenn die Hauptgläubiger bedient sind.
Unsere Truppe verliert mal eben 1600€.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



pomssner schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Wie läuft es zur Zeit auf Langeland? Sind ab Samstag oben Haben ein Boot bei IBI und wohnen in Lokkeby. Gibt es Hering auf Langeland?
> 
> Gruß Nils


 
 Wir auch :q


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Flatman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> habe grad mit Morten telefoniert.
> Die Bank und das Finanzamt haben alle Konten gesperrt.
> ...



Ja, Morten hat mich eben auch nochmal angerufen. Neben dem Geld was man als "Anglertruppe" verliert, tut einem der Mensch Morten trotzdem unglaublich leid. Der ist nun voll am Arsch, samt Familie. Bei uns waren es "nur" 830,00 Euro, da wir den Rest immer bei Abschluss gezahlt haben. Ist zwar schade drum, viel wichtiger ist uns aber, dass wir trotzdem Lösungen gefunden haben, so dass der Urlaub stattfinden kann. Wir sind zu 7., da sind eben für jeden 120 Euro weg. Na ja, PENG


----------



## buttweisser (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Es ist immer schlimm wenn kleine Firmen den "Bach" runtergehen. 

Aber für Leute die sich erst Boots-und Hausmiete von Kunden bezahlen lassen und dann dicht machen, weil die böse Bank und das noch bösere Finanzamt die Konten schließen, hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Denn die Insolvenz ist kein Geist der urplötzlich in der Nacht erscheint.

Das ist einfach Betrug. Schade für all die Urlauber, die ihr Geld nun nicht mehr wieder sehen werden.

Der Fall zeigt trotzdem klar und deutlich, was das sinnlose Baglimit für Schaden anrichten kann, obwohl für uns Außenstehende nicht nachvollziebar ist, ob es wirklich nur an den fehlenden Touristen liegt. Wer jahrelang richtig Geld mit Anglern verdient hat, sollte auch Reserven haben.


----------



## otto38176 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir auch :q


Ab 25 Meter, ist gut wenn auch noch Kraut bei ist, katamaran ist auch an der Fahrrinne

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@Buttweisser,


ich glaube nicht das das Baglimit der Auslöser der "Insolvenz" ist.
Das wird ganz andere Gründe haben. Und ja, ich gebe Dir völlig Recht, die Insolvenz  kommt nicht plötzlich und unerwartet. Auch die Entscheidung ein Unternehmen aufzugeben wird nicht kurzfristig getroffen. Das ist ein Prozess der, mindestens, über Wochen bis zur Finalen Entscheidung läuft.
|wavey:


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@cocorell,

so denke ich auch. Es gibt im Süden ja noch Thorben Hansen und Langeland-Touristik und Spodsbjerg ist auch nicht soweit weg. Es ist halt nur schlimm für diejenigen, die sich die Reise mühsam zusammengespart und nun ihr Geld verloren haben. Es gibt Angler, die können nicht einfach so nochmal 500 Euro oder einen ähnlichen Betrag aufbringen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## HoHo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin zusammen...sind denn schon Hornhechte da?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto38176 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...sind denn schon Hornhechte da?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


Hornigs ist noch nichts bekannt

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HoHo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Hornigs ist noch nichts bekannt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


O.k., danke. Mal schauen wann die Brüder aufschlagen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyFirpo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen.
Bevor es am Freitag erstmals nach Spodsbjerg geht, hätte ich mal noch eine Frage bezüglich des Windes.
So wie es momentan aussieht soll das Wochenende ja noch richtig ordentlich werden. Allerdings sehen die Meldungen für nächste Woche schon etwas anders aus, da insbesondere der Wind doch zunehmen soll und ab Dienstag Windstärke 4-6, in Böen mehr, haben soll. Zudem sollen Wellen bis 1m kommen. Windrichtung W bis SW.

Nun meine Frage. Bis zu welchen Windstärken macht es Sinn bzw. ist es realistisch und vertretbar an eine Ausfahrt auf Dorsch zu denken und was sind die richtigen Alternativen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cocorell (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @cocorell,
> 
> so denke ich auch. Es gibt im Süden ja noch Thorben Hansen und Langeland-Touristik und Spodsbjerg ist auch nicht soweit weg. Es ist halt nur schlimm für diejenigen, die sich die Reise mühsam zusammengespart und nun ihr Geld verloren haben. Es gibt Angler, die können nicht einfach so nochmal 500 Euro oder einen ähnlichen Betrag aufbringen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Moin Uwe,

genau das ist der springend Punkt.
Viele sparen sich die Reise zusammen um Ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Da tun dann schon die Euros weh. Hinzu kommt der Ärger. Ist doch schlimm genug das man sich über das Fehlverhalten anderer ärgern muss und durch dieses Fehlverhalten Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen mus. Ich weiß  das es auf der Insel noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. Glücklich sind die die jetzt, in der stark frequentierten Zeit, noch was finden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## cocorell (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bevor es am Freitag erstmals nach Spodsbjerg geht, hätte ich mal noch eine Frage bezüglich des Windes.
> So wie es momentan aussieht soll das Wochenende ja noch richtig ordentlich werden. Allerdings sehen die Meldungen für nächste Woche schon etwas anders aus, da insbesondere der Wind doch zunehmen soll und ab Dienstag Windstärke 4-6, in Böen mehr, haben soll. Zudem sollen Wellen bis 1m kommen. Windrichtung W bis SW.
> 
> ...




Moin Moin,

kommt wohl auch drauf an was für ein Boot Ihr habt.
Mit ner Nussschale plus 10 PS Außenborder würde ich bei Wind6 und 1m Welle nicht raus. Das wäre mehr als Fahrlässig. 
Am Besten morgens im Hafen gucken wer raus fährt und mit welchem Boot. Wenn Iher Euch nicht sicher seid, dann im Zweifelsfall nicht rausfahren.
Euch viel Glück und gutes Gelingen.

#h


----------



## JonnyFirpo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kommt wohl auch drauf an was für ein Boot Ihr habt



Also das Boot haben wir von IBI. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welches, aber eines mit mind. 50 PS...


----------



## Bitti2 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Also das Boot haben wir von IBI. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welches, aber eines mit mind. 50 PS...



Hängt davon ab, wieviel Erfahrung Du hast. Die Boote halten eigentlich mehr aus als Du. Angeln bei 4-5 ist aber nicht mehr das große Vergnügen...

Hast ja 2-3 Tage Zeit zum prüfen, der Wind wird erst ab Mo stärker. Außerdem gugg Dir mal auf der kachelmannwetter-Seite die Ensemble-Läufe (+16 Tage) an. Da siehst Du, das die Rechner für nächste Woche noch Kraut und Rüben vorhersagen. Mit ein wenig Glück wirds also noch ganz brauchbar.

So, ich muss jetzt packen. Habe Nikolaj Fangfotos für die Facebook-Seite am WE versprochen.Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## cocorell (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Also das Boot haben wir von IBI. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welches, aber eines mit mind. 50 PS...



Na dann wird es wohl schon was besseres sein. 
Baeltferie in Lohals geben jeden Abend über WhatsApp einen Wetterbericht an alle die bei denen ein Boot gemietet haben aus incl. Ausfahrempfehlung bzw. ab Wind 6 ein Ausfahrverbot. Das nenn ich der Verantwortung gerecht werden. 
|wavey:


----------



## JonnyFirpo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Hast ja 2-3 Tage Zeit zum prüfen, der Wind wird erst ab Mo stärker. Außerdem gugg Dir mal auf der kachelmannwetter-Seite die Ensemble-Läufe (+16 Tage) an. Da siehst Du, das die Rechner für nächste Woche noch Kraut und Rüben vorhersagen. Mit ein wenig Glück wirds also noch ganz brauchbar.



Na da heisst es also erst mal abwarten...
Vielleicht haben wir ja doch Glück.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Na da heisst es also erst mal abwarten...
> Vielleicht haben wir ja doch Glück.




 Zumindest hast Du in Spodsbjerg bei W/SW ablandigen Wind, so dass zumindest "unter Land", also das Ufernahe Fischen z.B.  auf Platte, Mefos oder Hornhechte funktionieren sollte. Immer daran denken, dass kein Fisch und kein Tag Angeln Lebensgefahr wert ist, da helfen auch keine 50PS, gerade wenn man keine Erfahrung hat.


----------



## HoHo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zumindest hast Du in Spodsbjerg bei W/SW ablandigen Wind, so dass zumindest "unter Land", also das Ufernahe Fischen z.B.  auf Platte, Mefos oder Hornhechte funktionieren sollte. Immer daran denken, dass kein Fisch und kein Tag Angeln Lebensgefahr wert ist, da helfen auch keine 50PS, gerade wenn man keine Erfahrung hat.


Sehe ich auch so... bei 6 bft aus West würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren. Aber unter Land ist ja auch ne Menge los  Tolle Fische die gefangen werden wollen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Da geb ich Aalzheimer völlig Recht.Mal abgesehen davon das ein Boot auch mit 50 PS nur eine Nussschale ist,wenn es richtig kabbelig wird,macht das angeln bei hohen Wellengang kein Spaß.Auch wenn In Spodsbjerg Westwind herrscht,sollte man immer bedenken,das man gegen den Wind wieder rein fahren muss und allein das kann schon für unerfahrende Bootsführer schwierig werden.Ich will keinen das rausfahren vermiesen und ich weis auch dass die Bootsmiete nicht billig ist aber kein Geld der Welt kann ein Leben ersetzten.Wollte damit sagen,Fragt in den Angelgeschäften und beim Hafenmeister nach wie die Lage ist.Ich habe es selbst erlebt,allerdings in Bagenkop,im Hafen Ententeich und um die Ecke gefahren Hat das Boot Bocksprünge wie ein Rodeopferd gemacht,die Wellen sind bis über die Kajüte gegangen.So schnell waren wir noch wieder im Hafen zurück und um eine Erfahrung reicher.Wünsche euch allen aber noch viel Petri heil und ein schönen Urlaub auf Langeland.


----------



## Zanderman (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bevor es am Freitag erstmals nach Spodsbjerg geht, hätte ich mal noch eine Frage bezüglich des Windes.
> So wie es momentan aussieht soll das Wochenende ja noch richtig ordentlich werden. Allerdings sehen die Meldungen für nächste Woche schon etwas anders aus, da insbesondere der Wind doch zunehmen soll und ab Dienstag Windstärke 4-6, in Böen mehr, haben soll. Zudem sollen Wellen bis 1m kommen. Windrichtung W bis SW.
> 
> ...



Moinsen
Meine Ansicht dazu:
1 kg Dorsch = ca 2o EUR
1 Woche Bootsmiete = ca 500 EUR
1 Menschenleben = unbezahlbar
Schaut nach den aktuellen Wetterberichten zum Bsp. die Windfinder app ist sehr gut.-Sprecht mit dem Bootsverleiher, die Leute kennen sich in der Region aus-schaut was die anderen Bootsführer entscheiden, aber nicht unbedingt auf die Wahnsinnigen die als erstes eine Kiste Bier pro Mann in den Kahn laden- seht euch an wie sich vergleichbare Boote die eine Ausfahrt wagen im Freiwasserbereich verhalten...und dreht beim geringsten Zweifel um und wartet auf besseres Wetter ( auch wenn es weh tut)-
Unser Dampfer ist wohl sehr ordentlich ausgestattet und mit 150 PS ganz gut im Futter, bei ner 6, egal woher, bleiben wir im Hafenbereich.


----------



## JonnyFirpo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich geb Euch allen uneingeschränkt recht, dass ist der beste Fisch nicht wert.
Wir hoffen einfach auch ruhigeres Wetter – irgendwas wird schon werden.

Vielen Dank Euch!


----------



## buttweisser (20. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Was ich über den Menschen denke schreibe ich lieber nicht!!! :e


Genauso denke ich auch.


----------



## ralf 02 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Tja ich hatte auch seit 2005 jedes Jahr bei Morten mein Boot gebucht und dieses Jahr einige Euros in den Sand gesetzt. Naja wir können unsere Forderungen dann beim Curator (= Insolvenzverwalter) anmelden und hoffen, ein paar Prozent wieder zu bekommen. Ich denke wenn es 10% Forderungsquote sein werden, ist das schon viel. Zum Glück konnte ich bei THF noch ein Boot bekommen und das Haus habe ich sowieso bei Novasol. Ich denke die Hauptursache für die Insolvenz waren die ausbleibenden Dorschfänge in den letzten 2 (oder waren es 3 ?) Jahren und wohl weniger die ausbleibenden Bootsbuchungen, sondern vielmehr die ausbleibenden Hausbuchungen. Am Morgen nach der Facebook-Meldung, als die Homepage noch online war, hatte ich mir mal die Buchungen der Häuser angeschaut, die waren im April/Mai mal 1-2 Wochen belegt und der Rest alles grün (= frei). Und wenn die Häuser finanziert waren (wovon ich mal ausgehe) und die Tilgungsraten nicht mehr an die Bank gezahlt werden konnten ...... 

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## cocorell (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Was ich über den Menschen denke schreibe ich lieber nicht!!! :e



So sieht es aus. Denn man hat sich ja auch ohne jegliche Skrupel die Anzahlungen von treuen Kunden eingesteckt und sich keinerlei Gedanken drüber gemacht wie enttäuscht die Kunden sein werden. |wavey:


----------



## Dorschjigger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Leute bleibt mal fair....
Wir waren seit 7 Jahren jährlich bei Morten und auch wir haben dieses Jahr > 1000 Euro abgeschenkt, was pro Person ca. 160€ sind, ja ok.
Aber alle die Morten seit ein paar Jahren kennen, wissen doch, dass er nicht einfach die Kohle raus zieht und dann schnell nen neuen Laden auf macht, wie es hier z.B. viele Bauunternehmer machen.
Wir haben regelmäßig von Morten Köder geschenkt bekommen, er hat uns auch schonmal 2 Tage KOSTENLOS im Ferienhaus länger wohnen lassen, weil keine Nachmieter gebucht haben. Beim Bezin Abrechen hat er auch immer 5 gerade sein lassen. Sowas macht keiner der nur aufs Geld aus ist.
Wir haben oft mit ihm abends zusammen gesessen und noch nen Bierchen und Rümchen getrunken. Wenn man ihn kennt, weiß man, was ihm das alles bedeutet (hat). Sein Lebenstraum/ Lebenswerk. Jeden morgen um kurz vor 5 hoch und dann bis spät abends für alle ansprechbar und immer mit Rat und Tat zur Stelle.
Und ja, er hat schon angedeutet, dass die fehlenden Urlauber, die auf Grund der schlechteren Fänge ausbleiben, schon weh tun.
Aber was hätte er tun sollen. Man kämpft doch bis zum Schluss. Er hat doch auch noch extra neue Motoren gekauft. Er kann doch nicht sagen, oh dieses Jar wird es knapp, bitte bezahlt erstmal nicht, oder ich überweise euch erstmal alles zurück, mal gucken was kommt. Dann bucht bei ihm doch keiner mehr und außerdem braucht man dann das Geld um handlungsfähig zu bleiben.
So wie ich ihn einschätze, ist es ihm mehr als unangnehm, dass er bei diversen Leuten Schulden hat. Dazu ist Haus und Hof weg. Jahrelang geschufftet und jetzt bei 0 stehen...Wahrscheinlich von LL wegziehen in eine Mietwohnung in der Stadt (Ja, da wohnen viele, aber ist trotzdem hart, wenn man vorher ganz anders gelebt hat)
Deswegen ist es zwar blöd mit dem Geld und der Stress mit dem neu Buchen, aber in unserem Zeitraum war noch genug frei. Wir sind zu IBI gewechselt. Nikolaj war super nett und hilfsbereit und alles war in 24 geklärt. Ich denke wir werden weitere schöne Jahre auf LL verbringen.
Was Morten angeht, hoffen wir, dass er in 2 Monaten noch auf LL lebt und wir mit ihm nochmal nen paar Bierchen trinken können, sollte er das wollen. 
Also als Fazit, ja Geld weg, blöd, aber einem netten und sympatischen Menschen und seiner Familie geht es deutlich besch...ner, während es uns weiterhin gut geht, also sch... auf die paar (mehr) Kröten.
Petri Heil und schöne Tage auf LL.


----------



## Dachfeger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@Dorschjigger
So kann man das auch sehen. Hut ab #6


----------



## otto38176 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schaut euch Langeland an 
Von 5 Häusern stehen 3 zum Verkauf.

Die Insel stirbt

5 Fische pro Tag. Wer kommt da aus Bayern hoch um 5 Fische zu fangen.

Wir waren jetzt 2 Wochen da, 1 Woche nicht raus gekommen. 2 Woche Glück gehabt.

Es gibt so viel Kleinfisch. Hoffe die ändern die Gesetze bevor auch die letzten Boote die

 Insel verlassen

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Sonst würde von den nicht zufriedenen auch jeder u 40 Fisch mitgenommen, das einzig gute an der Regel. Wenn noch die berufsfischer sich zurück halten geht's ab 2020 wieder rund mit dem Dorsch.


----------



## steff68 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Langelandfans,
melde mich aus Langeland zurück.
Wir waren vom 07.04 bis zum 14.04 in Bukkemose.
Leider hatten wir das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit zu den letzten Gästen von Haus und Boot zu gehören.
Wir fahren schon seit 10 Jahren nach Langeland und fühlten uns bei Morten und seinem Team immer bestens aufgehoben.
 Die ganze Sache mit Morten und seiner Familie tut uns echt leid.
Wie es dazu kam ?? Wir haben schon so einiges erzählt bekommen. Hier im Forum möchte ich aber nichts breittreten.
Wie es weitergeht? Keine Ahnung.
Der Ex-Partner von Morten (Rainer) und seine Frau sind aber dabei eine eigene Haus und Bootsvermietung aufzuziehen.

Ok, genug zu diesem blöden Thema.
Leider konnten wir nur 2 Tage mit dem Boot raus. Auf jeden passenden Dorsch (ca. 45 bis 50 cm pers. Mindestmaß) kamen 10 kleine Dorsche. Ein mal an einem Pilker mit Drilling sogar 2 kleine Fische. Wenn da bis zum nächsten Jahr einige durchkommen wird´s wieder gut.
Gefangen haben wir in 15 bis 25m Wassertiefe mit Pilker und GuFi in Rot / Orange.
An beiden Tagen haben wir unsere 10 Dorsche von 45 bis 78 cm gefangen. Das reicht auch!. An einem Tag haben wir uns unauffällig an die MS Störtebeker  (Luxusangelkutter) geheftet.
Die restlichen Tage haben wir leider erfolglos auf Mefo probiert.
So long .....
Steffen


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schöne fänge


----------



## steff68 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Und wenn man etwas später im Jahr (so ab Mai) fährt, kann man auch, wenn man die 5 Dorsche hat, noch auf Platte weiterangeln.
Macht auch Spass.......


----------



## jörg12345 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin liebe Langeland Fans

Wie auch viele hier sind wir auch betroffen was Haus und Boot angeht, aber was bringt uns hier drüber zu spekulieren wie was warum, DK  ist was solche Angelegenheiten angeht viel viel strenger und regellos und es gehören sicherlich immer 2 dazu.

Wir fahren am 05.Mai wieder für 1 Woche auf die Insel, Berichte folgen  da jetzt w-lan im Haus ist . Wir sind im Bagenkop und haben mal ein schönes Haus direkt am Wasser 
5 Mtr.   Von der terasse Schön  vor der Tür auf Mefo und Platten. 
Da wir leider auch kein Boot mehr bekommen haben weder bei Torben noch ibi etc
Aber wir haben jetzt ein schönes Boot  oben auf lohals bekommen ,da wir aber seit über 20jahre auf die insel fahren und immer Buckemose und spodsbjerg waren kennen ich mich da oben in lohals garnicht aus , gehen immer auf Dorsch. 
Ist hier vieleicht jemand der uns ein paar Infos geben kann oder der schon mal da oben war mit ein Boot ? Würden gerne in Richtung spodsbjerg fahren etc
LG und allen die oben sind ein Petri Heil und schönes wetter


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich weiß das Richtung Brücke einige interessante stellen sind und vor dem Hafen einige sandbänke quasi Platfisch schreien. Die Tour Richtung Spodsbjerg ist sicher lang.


----------



## jörg12345 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo 
Ja Richtung Brücke habe ich auch schon gelesen, ich werde mal versuchen Richtung spodsbjerg zu fahren Boot ist groß genug und mit 50 PS mal schauen .
Werde berichten was da so geht 
Vielen Dank


----------



## cocorell (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja Richtung Brücke habe ich auch schon gelesen, ich werde mal versuchen Richtung spodsbjerg zu fahren Boot ist groß genug und mit 50 PS mal schauen .
> Werde berichten was da so geht
> Vielen Dank



Na dann viel Erfolg. Übernehm Dich aber nicht.

Gruß Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Zanderman (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moinsen
@jörg12345, wir sind erst seit gestern zurück und haben sowohl im Norden wie auch im Süden von Spodsbjerg gefischt.- Der Fisch ist überall zu finden gewesen, unser Mass beginnt bei 50 cm und wir haben immer gute Fische bis 75 cm in der Kiste gehabt. Hätten wir ab dem gesetzlichen Mass alles eingetütet wäre unser Angeltag spätestens mittags vorbei gewesen.-
Wenn du also nicht bis zur Seebrücke möchtest fahre einfach nur bis zum Bermuda und such da den Fisch, schau mal wo der Fischer wieder seine Netze parkt und du wirst in der Nähe wohl fündig.-Bei den Stömungen in den letzten 2 Wochen haben wir max 140 gr. gefischt und alles war gut. Tiefen ab 25 m waren bei uns Trumpf....


----------



## HoHo (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Moinsen
> @jörg12345, wir sind erst seit gestern zurück und haben sowohl im Norden wie auch im Süden von Spodsbjerg gefischt.- Der Fisch ist überall zu finden gewesen, unser Mass beginnt bei 50 cm und wir haben immer gute Fische bis 75 cm in der Kiste gehabt. Hätten wir ab dem gesetzlichen Mass alles eingetütet wäre unser Angeltag spätestens mittags vorbei gewesen.-
> Wenn du also nicht bis zur Seebrücke möchtest fahre einfach nur bis zum Bermuda und such da den Fisch, schau mal wo der Fischer wieder seine Netze parkt und du wirst in der Nähe wohl fündig.-Bei den Stömungen in den letzten 2 Wochen haben wir max 140 gr. gefischt und alles war gut. Tiefen ab 25 m waren bei uns Trumpf....


Na das klingt doch prima. Petri zu eurem Erfolg. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo. Die ersten beiden Touren sind beendet. Wie bereits erfahren ist jede Menge Fisch da. Die großen muss man suchen bzw. Etwas Glück haben. Haben beide Male unsere Mengen erreicht und Fische bis 70cm gehabt. Und zwei tolle Wetter-Tage. Heute war Bauernteichwelle und Sonnenbrand Gefahr


----------



## cocorell (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@ Aalzheimer,


dann mal ein dickes Petri an Euch ....tolle Fänge...also ist ja noch Fisch da .....macht den Teich aber nicht ganz leer...
lasst den Maianglern noch was übrig ..#6#h


----------



## rule270 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy und Moinsen allen
Schauen wir mal was geht im Mai und Juni .
Fisch scheint ja da zusein . 
Bei den Steinen sollt Ihr suchen...
Allen ein Großes Petri und schöne Zeit auf LL.

LG
Rudi#h


----------



## rule270 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

:l#hHy und Moinsen.

Soetwas was passiert  ist ist blöd und für alle die betroffen sind auch nicht schön und sehr schmerzlich.
Morten wird sich kümmern das alles seinen Gang nimmt, so steht es in der Home Page von Haus und Boot.
Unsere Insel ist auch weiterhin schön und ein tolles Urlaub und Angelrevier. Trotz der Beschränkung geht es irgentwie weiter.
Wir können noch genug Fische fangen.
Wir sollten nicht auf alte Zeiten hoffen die waren Gestern!.
Ich wünsche uns allen auch weiterhin ein Großes Urlaubserlebnis auf unserer Insel. 
Eben  " Es kütt wie es Kütt"
In dem Sinne

LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So ist es Rudi...

Et ütt wie et kütt....
und es soll ein Urlaubserlebnis bleiben und kein Erntefeldzug auf Dorsch u.a. Fische. Das Große drumherum macht das doch alles aus. #h


----------



## JonnyFirpo (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo.
Wir sind gerade in Spodsbjerg und es lief die letzten beiden Tage wirklich gut.
Nun ist heute Wind und besonders Drift richtig stark.
Daher würden wir gern auf Platte gehen. Kann mir daher einer sagen, wo das am besten vom Boot aus hier vor Ort funktioniert?
Vielen Dank und Petei Heil!


----------



## HoHo (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wir sind gerade in Spodsbjerg und es lief die letzten beiden Tage wirklich gut.
> Nun ist heute Wind und besonders Drift richtig stark.
> Daher würden wir gern auf Platte gehen. Kann mir daher einer sagen, wo das am besten vom Boot aus hier vor Ort funktioniert?
> Vielen Dank und Petei Heil!


Wir fahren meist rechts vom Hafen an gelben Turm vorbei...riesen Sandbank mit reichlich Platten.  Ihr könnt ankern und stationär fischen oder wenn es dee Wind und die Strömung zulässt auch driften..wichtig ist nur das ihr dabei drauf achtet das Blei am Grund zu halten. Immer mal wieder für ein paar Sekunden den Bügel öffnen und liegen lassen. Funktioniert prima. Aber am besten ausprobieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mirko.nbg (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

6-8m Sandgrund wäre Ideal. Da gibt es viele Stellen. Die findet man schon! Wir haben auch gesucht und gefunden!


----------



## HoHo (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Wir fahren meist rechts vom Hafen an gelben Turm vorbei...riesen Sandbank mit reichlich Platten.  Ihr könnt ankern und stationär fischen oder wenn es dee Wind und die Strömung zulässt auch driften..wichtig ist nur das ihr dabei drauf achtet das Blei am Grund zu halten. Immer mal wieder für ein paar Sekunden den Bügel öffnen und liegen lassen. Funktioniert prima. Aber am besten ausprobieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


Am besten fingen wir zwischen 4 und 10 metern tiefe

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyFirpo (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke Euch!
Wieviele Meter sind die sandigen Stellen vom Ufer etwa entfernt? Nur um sich bissl orientieren zu können...


----------



## HoHo (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> Wieviele Meter sind die sandigen Stellen vom Ufer etwa entfernt? Nur um sich bissl orientieren zu können...


Ich würde denken 200 meter. Siehste aber.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mirko.nbg (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Vom Hafen Richtung Süden ist erst das Riff, dieses fällt von 1-2m auf etwa 8-10m ab. Kurzer Weg, viel frequentiert, und wenn die dorsche nicht beissen musst aufpassen das du keinen "Ankerleinentüddel" hast.

Suche dir doch eine Stelle aus, die ausserhalb von den vielen Booten sind. Es gibt fast nix "geileres als vom treibenden Boot auf Platte zu angeln. Und das geht nur wenn Du etwas weiter von den vielen Booten weg bist.

Ein Boot hat einen Motor, und zum Dorsche angeln fahren die Meisten zum "Grünen Turm". Wenn nix beisst ist der Angelplatz dort spätestens um 10.00 Uhr leer.
Suche Dir deinen eigenen "Hotspot" Dorsch und Co. gibt es dort fast überall!

Schau mal auf "Google Maps" dort siehst schon auch die sandigen stellen.

Meide die vielen Boote. Das sind nur die markanten Stellen mit dem Begriffen: Gelber Turm, Grüner Turm, etc. Für Dorsch fahre die Kanten oder den unreinen Grund an. Ist die Strömung zu arg, fahre Richtung Ufer auf 6-10m und angel auf Platte! Zu viele Hänger oder Grünzeug, fahre 200-300m weiter. Keine Hänger oder Grünzeug. Dann fängste Platte.

Diese beissen wunderbar, wenn die Strömung auf Dorsch zu stark ist. Beisflauten von 20-30min einrechnen und dann geht es meist wieder voll los.

Beisst länger nichts mehr, dann ist meistens auch keine Wasserströmung mehr da. Dann solltest Du wieder auf Dorsch fischen gehen.

Dieses Jahr werden wir wieder auf der Insel sein. Nächstes Jahr werden wir nach 10 Jahren Fehmarn und 10 Jahren Langeland eine neue Herausforderung eingehen.

Mir persöhnlich ist es vom Angeln und von den Booten mittlerweile zu voll. Unser nächstes Ziel ist etwas ruhiger, da dort wieder ab 15PS führerscheinpflicht herrscht, und eine neue Herausforderung für uns ist.

Wie schon vom Vorredner schön gesagt: Das große Gesammtpaket ist der perfekte Urlaub. Und da wir 2 Wochen haben, ist das "Paket" mit dem Inhalt eines 14 tägigen Urlaub wichtig!

Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß auf Langeland!

Mirko


----------



## Teletommi (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Vom Hafen Richtung Süden ist erst das Riff, dieses fällt von 1-2m auf etwa 8-10m ab. Kurzer Weg, viel frequentiert, und wenn die dorsche nicht beissen musst aufpassen das du keinen "Ankerleinentüddel" hast.
> 
> Suche dir doch eine Stelle aus, die ausserhalb von den vielen Booten sind. Es gibt fast nix "geileres als vom treibenden Boot auf Platte zu angeln. Und das geht nur wenn Du etwas weiter von den vielen Booten weg bist.
> 
> ...





Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen außer das wir weiter auf Langeland tätig werden. Respekt.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (23. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Den Worten von Mirko ist nichts hinzuzufügen! 
Die s.g. Hotspots, wo viele Boote sind sind zu meiden. Da fehlt dann nur noch jemand der die Eintrittskarten abreißt. Außerdem möchte man ja auch seine Ruhe haben und nicht sehen wie von einem Boot zum anderen Boot die Büchse Bier weitergereicht wird:vik: Manche Stellen, die die nur allzu bekannt sind sind auch zum Teil überfrequentiert. Für mich ist das kein Urlaub.|wavey:


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auch wir werden am Samstag wieder Richtung LL aufbrechen, das wievielte Mal weiß ich nicht (bestimmt 15+). Wir haben auch immer uneseren Fisch gefangen und versuchen uns auch aus dem "Getümmel" herauszuhalten. Es gibt reichlich Stellen für Dorsch und PLattfisch. Letztes Jahr hatten wir etwas Pech mit dem Wind, eine Woch nur Ost 5+. :c War nicht einmal mit dem Boot draußen. Dafür jeden Tag von Land mit reichlich Hornhecht und 3 schhönen Forellen. :m
Sind die Hornis eigtl. schon da? Bei uns in MV waren noch keine.


----------



## Schnueffel (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auch wir werden wieder am 05.05.2018 nach LL tingeln. Reine Fahrtzeit Auto 1 h :vik:
 Mehr geht ja nicht!

 Zu den Vorredner:
 Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Wir angeln nie wo alle Boote stehen. Es heißt ja auch Urlaub und nicht Stress.
 Ich habe keine Lust, wenn wir driften laufend darauf zu achten wo das nächste Boot ist oder ob ich dem zu Nahe komme.
 Wir suchen auch. Oft sind die Stellen, die ein Jahr zuvor top waren nicht mehr so gut. So sucht man einfach im flacheren nach zB. sandigen Stellen. Wir fangen bei 2 - 3 m an und wenn der Wind aus West kommt driften wir dann tiefer. Oft beißen die Platten am Tag auch auf 1.5 m. 
 Verwunderlich warum viele dann bei 20 m Tiefe angeln #c

 Was Dorsch angeht. Wir waren Jahrelang immer in Bagenkop. Seit ca. 4 Jahren fahren wir immer in Spodsbjerg raus. Auf Dorsch läuft es bescheiden. Da wir alle keine Lust haben bei 25 M Tiefe zu angeln. Sprich die flachen Dorschstellen haben wir noch nicht gefunden. 
 Aber Platte ist auch ein sehr feiner  Fisch. Und mit Buttlöffel und vom treibenden Boot aktiv angeln. Was will man mehr? 

 Allen viel Erfolg und eine schöne Erholung!


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Allen, die jetzt auf der Insel sind oder in Kürze hinfahren, eine tolle Zeit. Über Fangberichte bzw. Situationsberichte würde ich mich freuen. Besonders von LL-Freunden die dann gerade in Lohals sind/ waren.
Noch etwas mehr als vier Wochen, dann ist es für uns auch soweit.....Langeland wir kommen!....Wird auch Zeit ....leider ist eine Woche LL sowas von schnell vorbei ....Kinners wie die Zeit vergeht ....|wavey:


----------



## Bitti2 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,

nachdem Nikolaj unsere Fotos auf FB geladen hat, eine kurze Zusammenfassung unserer Kurztour Fr-Mo.

1. Die Öffnungszeiten des Filetierraums müssen an das aktuelle EU-Recht angepasst werden. Wir sind einen Tag um 7:00 rausgefahren und hatten unsere politisch korrekten 10 Dorsche (5 pro Person) um 9:00 rein. Als wir 9:30 wieder im Hafen waren, standen wir vor verschlossener Tür. Öffnungszeiten ab 10:30. Da muss nachgebessert werden 

2. Fische hatten wir genug, Mitnahme war ab 60cm, es sei denn der Fisch war schwerer verletzt. Größte Fische waren irgendwo zwischen 80 & 90cm. 

3. Was manche so für Fischgrößen mitnehmen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Wie wenig Ehre muss man haben um so kleine Fische zu killen...|peinlich

4. Bis jetzt waren wir ja immer in der Vor oder Nachsaison dort. Diesmal das erste mal zu Normalzeiten.. OMG...In dem Hafen gehts ja zu wie am Ballermann. Was da an Bier rumgereicht wird...meine Fresse. Mein Ding ist das nicht.#g

5. Durfte ich einige sensationell erbärmliche Einparkmanöver beobachten. Wenn ich mir noch die Besatzungen dann anschaue (Klamotten, Alk, Keine Westen an, Tanker im Weg stehen.. usw) finde ich es immer wieder irre, dass eigentlich sowenig passiert. Ich weiß, ich mach mich jetzt unbeliebt, aber am Montag hatte ich mir gewünscht, dass Dk auch ne Boots-Führerscheinpflicht hätte. Irgendwann wirds mal ne komplette Besatzung erwischen. Nur ne Frage der Zeit....|rolleyes


Wer Fragen hat zu wo und wie -> PN

@Aalzheimer: Du standest neben mir im Filetierraum als wir unsere politsch korrekten 10 Fische verarbeitet hatten. Hiermit kann ich bestätigen, dass Ihr prima filetieren könnt. 
Hoffe, ihr konntet noch gut fangen..


Bis denne...


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke für den Bericht ich Sitz schon 4 Monate auf dem trockenen [emoji17]

Meinst du untermaßige fische die mitgenommen wurden ?


----------



## Bitti2 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Meinst du untermaßige fische die mitgenommen wurden ?



Weiß ich nicht ob die alle untermaßig waren. Kann auch sein, das die mit viel Ziehen und viel Aufrunden knapp 38cm waren. Naja. Muss jeder selbst wissen.  Mein Ding isses nicht.


----------



## Zanderman (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

....und dann die tollen Sprüche : hat so tief geschluckt, keine Chance für den Fisch ( und was ist mit den 30 anderen gleichgroßen??)...Wir wünschten uns deutlich mehr Kontrollen und entsprechende Ahndung. Nicht weil das so geil ist, sondern weil manchen Idioten anscheinend nur der Verzicht auf viel Geld oder das generelle Recht zu angeln irgendwas klar machen könnte...Wie will man denn auf Dauer seinen Kindern oder Enkeln glaubhaft klar machen das dies einfach Sch... und nicht legal ist wenn eine Dorschkinderkiste nach der anderen teils stolz, teils leicht verschämt an einem vorbei gehuckt wird?


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hi Bitte. Danke für das Filtierlob. Falls es du es da auf kleine Fische beziehst, ist das sicherlich nur teilweise fair. Wir fahren seid 30 Jahren auf die Insel und haben uns mit dem Mindestmaß immer großzügig verhalten. Früher sicherlich großzügiger als heute. Aber auch heute nehmen wir nur dorsche ab 45cm mit. Da wir sonst in der Gegend Bagenkop und Bukkemose gefischt haben, und wir aufgrund der kurzfristigen Insolvenz von Haus und Boot jetzt nach Spodsbjerg umgesiedelt sind, fehlt uns ein wenig die Ortskenntnis. So kann ich verstehen wenn du bei Eurer Fischgröße mit einem ärgerliche blick auf unsere Dorsch schaust. Wir waren 7 Mann und hatten an dem Tag genau 34 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 72cm. Das ist für mich nicht verwerflich und ebenfalls politisch korrekt. Aber wie gesagt, ich nehme das nicht persönlich und kann das ganz gut einschätzen. An einem anderen Tag kann es anders laufen. Heute und gestern war übrigens ganz schwierige Bedingungen. Sehr viel Wind und Drift. Kein Grund zu bekommen. Gestern Abend könnten wir noch ein paar schöne Plattfische vom verankerten Boot fangen. Ich denke, viel mehr wird die nächsten beiden Tage auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Klar wenn sie generell untermaßige mitnehmen ist kacke, gab's da nicht sogar ne Stelle an die man sich wenden kann?

Ich persönlich hab an guten Tagen die 45 er in der Kiste und größere wieder im Wasser, schmeckt mir am besten und ist nach meinem Kenntnis stand am besten für die Population. Auch wenn es öfter mitleidige Blicke gibt.

Oder um es so zu sagen besser 2 38er mitnehmen als einen 76er.


----------



## Bitti2 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Bitte. Danke für das Filtierlob. Falls es du es da auf kleine Fische beziehst, ist das sicherlich nur teilweise fair. Wir fahren seid 30 Jahren auf die Insel und haben uns mit dem Mindestmaß immer großzügig verhalten. Früher sicherlich großzügiger als heute. Aber auch heute nehmen wir nur dorsche ab 45cm mit. Da wir sonst in der Gegend Bagenkop und Bukkemose gefischt haben, und wir aufgrund der kurzfristigen Insolvenz von Haus und Boot jetzt nach Spodsbjerg umgesiedelt sind, fehlt uns ein wenig die Ortskenntnis. So kann ich verstehen wenn du bei Eurer Fischgröße mit einem ärgerliche blick auf unsere Dorsch schaust. Wir waren 7 Mann und hatten an dem Tag genau 34 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 72cm. Das ist für mich nicht verwerflich und ebenfalls politisch korrekt. Aber wie gesagt, ich nehme das nicht persönlich und kann das ganz gut einschätzen. An einem anderen Tag kann es anders laufen. Heute und gestern war übrigens ganz schwierige Bedingungen. Sehr viel Wind und Drift. Kein Grund zu bekommen. Gestern Abend könnten wir noch ein paar schöne Plattfische vom verankerten Boot fangen. Ich denke, viel mehr wird die nächsten beiden Tage auch nicht gehen.



Hi, das ist ein Missverständnis... Ich meinte auf keinen Fall Euch! Das Kindergemetzel hatten wir am Montag von irgendner Truppe gesehen. Eure Fische waren völlig normal. Sowas hatten wir am Fr auch. Nehmt Eure Fische und halbiert die, dass kommt dem was ich meinte schon ziemlich nahe....Egal. Lohnt nicht sich aufzuregen.

 Müsst Ihr das Boot Fr oder Sa abgeben? Fr nachmittags wirds nochmal windstill, dann geht nochwas....


----------



## cocorell (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das Phänomen das gewisse Kulturkreise eine Schwäche mit dem abschätzen von Maßen und Längen haben ist doch hinlänglich bekannt. Selbst der kleinste Dorsch ist immer noch gut für eine Suppe. Habe sowas in Bukkemose an der Slipstelle gesehe. Dorsche, gerade mal so groß  wie eine Handfläche, wurden dort schamlos am Strand ausgenommen. Da kann man nur  mit dem Kopf schütteln und sauer werden. Ich finde es klasse das es Angler gibt die von sich aus das Mindesmaß um einige Zentimeter nach oben schrauben und sagen " unter 45cm kommt mir keiner an Bord". #6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

.......ja gut finde ich es auch, wenn man ein persönliches Min.-Mass hat, nur hat man nix davon wenn ringsherum alles abgeschlachtet wird.
Gerade im Bereich Bukkemose und Fredmose hab ich schon unglaubliche Dinge erlebt. 
Diese „Kollegen“ fahren dann zwischendurch, wenn das Baglimit erreicht ist ans Ufer, wo die Frauen mehrmals am Tag die untermassigen Fänge abholen. Damit sie bei der Kontrolle draussen mit dem Boot nicht mit dem Fisch erwischt werden. Ganz toll liebe Leute !!!!!
Krönung ist dann, wenn nach dem Schlachten und Filetieren die Fischabfälle in Fredmose direkt am Ufer unterhalb von Spielplatz hin gekippt werden. Da freut man sich doch, wenn dann die Lütten in dem Aas mit Stöckern rumschmieren etc. #qm
Aber da wo man herkommt, konnte man sowas wohl machen??? Anders kann man sich das nicht vorstellen.....


----------



## HoHo (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Urlauber..sind schon Hornies vor Ort?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander70 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......ja gut finde ich es auch, wenn man ein persönliches Min.-Mass hat, nur hat man nix davon wenn ringsherum alles abgeschlachtet wird.
> Gerade im Bereich Bukkemose und Fredmose hab ich schon unglaubliche Dinge erlebt.
> Diese „Kollegen“ fahren dann zwischendurch, wenn das Baglimit erreicht ist ans Ufer, wo die Frauen mehrmals am Tag die untermassigen Fänge abholen. Damit sie bei der Kontrolle draussen mit dem Boot nicht mit dem Fisch erwischt werden. Ganz toll liebe Leute !!!!!
> Krönung ist dann, wenn nach dem Schlachten und Filetieren die Fischabfälle in Fredmose direkt am Ufer unterhalb von Spielplatz hin gekippt werden. Da freut man sich doch, wenn dann die Lütten in dem Aas mit Stöckern rumschmieren etc. #qm
> Aber da wo man herkommt, konnte man sowas wohl machen??? Anders kann man sich das nicht vorstellen.....




Ich bin entsetzt was ich hier so lese, dieses betrifft aber die Sache mit den Kollegen ".....", die wie von Dir beschrieben mehrmals täglich rein und wieder raus fahren. Da vergeht einen ja schon fast die Vorfreude :c

Für mich geht es in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal überhaupt nach Dänemark. Oft geplant aber irgendwie nie was raus geworden. Ich dachte dort sei man davon verschont, denn eine ähnliches procedure kenne ich nur zu gut von heimischen Gewässern über Jahrzehnte. 

Wenn jemand für sich entscheidet lieber zwei Dorsche von 
45cm anstelle eines Dorsches von 70 oder mehr mitzunehmen ist das okay, da sehe ich auch kein Problem drin, aber was andere wie von Dir beschrieben sich leisten ist einfach nur eine Sauerei.

Wenn man seinen Urlaub mit seinem Hobby verbinden kann ist das eine feine Sache, aber wenn es dort auch so wie hier und an anderen Gewässern abspielt, finde ich es einfach nur traurig.

In diesem Sinne allseits....


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt was ich hier so lese, dieses betrifft aber die Sache mit den Kollegen "wahrscheinlich anderer Herkunft", die wie von Dir beschrieben mehrmals täglich rein und wieder raus fahren. Da vergeht einen ja schon fast die Vorfreude :c
> 
> Für mich geht es in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal überhaupt nach Dänemark. Oft geplant aber irgendwie nie was raus geworden. Ich dachte dort sei man davon verschont, denn eine ähnliches procedure kenne ich nur zu gut von heimischen Gewässern über Jahrzehnte.
> 
> ...



.......“offiziell“ darf man es hier nicht ( aufgrund politischer Korrektheit) aussprechen. Aber auch in dem für uns „freien Land Dänemark“ benehmen sich einige „Kollegen“ ( egal welcher Herkunft“ teilweise ganz anders...... ich fahre seit mehreren Jahrzehnten 2-3 Mal im Jahr nach Dk. Es ist wirklich „nicht besser“ geworden. 
Will aber nichts verurteilen oder schlecht reden hier, soll jeder seine Erfahrungen machen. 
Nur wie du sagtest, wir fischen weil es unser Hobby ist, manche rechnen die Fänge gegen die Kosten auf, oder in ihre Verpflegung ein....... ist das falsch oder richtig?
Norwegen hat da gut reagiert, wenn man da vom Zoll mit mehr Fisch als erlaubt, erwischt wird...... wirds richtig teuer und das ist richtig.
Egal ob Dk oder Norwegen, wir sind da Gäste und sollten uns so benehmen!!!
Das hier ist meine Meinung und sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## Bitti2 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Jungs, ich wollte keine Diskussion hier vom Zaun brechen wegen ein paar Idioten. Einfach locker bleiben. Lohnt sich nicht die Aufregung. Die richtigen Deppen werden früher oder später eh erwischt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich wollte keine Diskussion hier vom Zaun brechen wegen ein paar Idioten. Einfach locker bleiben. Lohnt sich nicht die Aufregung. Die richtigen Deppen werden früher oder später eh erwischt.



Moin, hast du nicht . Dieses Thema „schmort“ schon seit langer Zeit vor sich hin.............


----------



## cocorell (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......“offiziell“ darf man es hier nicht ( aufgrund politischer Korrektheit) aussprechen. Aber auch in dem für uns „freien Land Dänemark“ benehmen sich einige „Kollegen“ ( egal welcher Herkunft“ teilweise ganz anders...... ich fahre seit mehreren Jahrzehnten 2-3 Mal im Jahr nach Dk. Es ist wirklich „nicht besser“ geworden.
> Will aber nichts verurteilen oder schlecht reden hier, soll jeder seine Erfahrungen machen.
> Nur wie du sagtest, wir fischen weil es unser Hobby ist, manche rechnen die Fänge gegen die Kosten auf, oder in ihre Verpflegung ein....... ist das falsch oder richtig?
> Norwegen hat da gut reagiert, wenn man da vom Zoll mit mehr Fisch als erlaubt, erwischt wird...... wirds richtig teuer und das ist richtig.
> ...



Richtig... wir sind auf der Insel Gäste in einem wuderbaren Land mit tollen Menschen. Würden sich alle Gäste in Ihrem Gastland so benehmen wie die überwiegende Vielzahl dann wäre manches einfacher. Und ja, auch ich würde gezieltere Kontrollen befürworten. Die dänischen Behörden sind ja nicht blöder als unsere Behörden, eher schlauer würde ich behaupten. Wenn die sich die spezifischen  Gruppen mal ordentlich zur Brust nehmen würden wäre es schnell vorbei mit dem töten von untermaßigen Fischen. Geräubert wird ja überwiegend an den allzu bekannten Hotspots. 

Und NEIN, ich betrachte es nicht als lostreten einer Diskussion sonder ein Austauschen und bekanntgeben von gesehenen Tatsachen, die wohl jeder Langelandangler schon beobachten konnte. #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Richtig... wir sind auf der Insel Gäste in einem wuderbaren Land mit tollen Menschen. Würden sich alle Gäste in Ihrem Gastland so benehmen wie die überwiegende Vielzahl dann wäre manches einfacher. Und ja, auch ich würde gezieltere Kontrollen befürworten. Die dänischen Behörden sind ja nicht blöder als unsere Behörden, eher schlauer würde ich behaupten. Wenn die sich die spezifischen  Gruppen mal ordentlich zur Brust nehmen würden wäre es schnell vorbei mit dem töten von untermaßigen Fischen. Geräubert wird ja überwiegend an den allzu bekannten Hotspots.
> 
> Und NEIN, ich betrachte es nicht als lostreten einer Diskussion sonder ein Austauschen und bekanntgeben von gesehenen Tatsachen, die wohl jeder Langelandangler schon beobachten konnte. #h



#6.......


----------



## dirk.steffen (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Moin Urlauber..sind schon Hornies vor Ort?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk




Würde mich auch interessieren |bigeyes


----------



## SFVNOR (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Richtig... wir sind auf der Insel Gäste in einem wuderbaren Land mit tollen Menschen. Würden sich alle Gäste in Ihrem Gastland so benehmen wie die überwiegende Vielzahl dann wäre manches einfacher. Und ja, auch ich würde gezieltere Kontrollen befürworten. Die dänischen Behörden sind ja nicht blöder als unsere Behörden, eher schlauer würde ich behaupten. Wenn die sich die spezifischen  Gruppen mal ordentlich zur Brust nehmen würden wäre es schnell vorbei mit dem töten von untermaßigen Fischen. Geräubert wird ja überwiegend an den allzu bekannten Hotspots.
> 
> Und NEIN, ich betrachte es nicht als lostreten einer Diskussion sonder ein Austauschen und bekanntgeben von gesehenen Tatsachen, die wohl jeder Langelandangler schon beobachten konnte. #h




|good:


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Bisher keine Hornis wahrgenommen, allerdings auch nicht drauf gefischt. Aber auch bei den anderen Anglern nicht. Heute viel Wind. Hatten insgesamt 13 Dorsche mitgenommen. Alles keine riesen aber so ist es halt. Haben dann noch ein paar Stunden auf Platte gedümpelt. Da kamen irgendwo etwas über 40 Stück zusammen. Die Fische sind noch in ganz ordentlicher Kondition. Hatten wir zu dieser Jahreszeit schon anders. Morgen ist der letzte Tag, Mal schauen was wir noch anstellen durfen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So auch am Abschluss Tag gab es gute Platte und heute Nachmittag noch ein paar Dorsche. War echt schade bei dem schönen Wetter vom Wasser zu müssen. Aber die Zeit läuft, und wir kommen wieder. Allen die noch da sind oder noch hin fahren guten fisch, wenig wind, und passende Drift


----------



## cocorell (28. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@AAlzheimer,

na dann hattet Ihr ja eine erfolgreiche Woche.
Glückwünsche zu Euren Fängen!#6
Kommt gut und gesund Heim ....#h


----------



## derrik (28. April 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Alzheimer. Schöne Bilder und eine schöne  Angelwoche von euch. GRUß Derrik.


----------



## John Doe12 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo

Sind seit Samstag hier, die ersten beiden Tage gab es Platten.
Gestern zum ersten mal Spinfischen, ein paar Hornies und 
eine schöne Mefo.
Wir angeln nur vom Ufer aus, ist viel Wind gerade, aber egal.

Petri Martin


----------



## danalf (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Walter,nichts zu hören.Was ist los?Wann bist Du denn vor Ort mein bester?Ich treibe mich gerade im kleinen Belt herum,auf Dorsch und was sonst noch beißt.       Dorsche sind reichlich vorhanden.Meerforellen sind in den letzten 3 Wochen in Massen im Aabenraa Fjord. Hättest deine helle Freude.                                             Mann braucht nur die Polizei zu rufen wenn man sieht das einige mitnehmen was geht.Die kümmern sich um den Rest.                              Walter,viele Grüße aus Dänemark und Knæk og bræk#h              Lutz


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



danalf schrieb:


> Walter,nichts zu hören.Was ist los?Wann bist Du denn vor Ort mein bester?Ich treibe mich gerade im kleinen Belt herum,auf Dorsch und was sonst noch beißt.       Dorsche sind reichlich vorhanden.Meerforellen sind in den letzten 3 Wochen in Massen im Aabenraa Fjord. Hättest deine helle Freude.                                             Mann braucht nur die Polizei zu rufen wenn man sieht das einige mitnehmen was geht.Die kümmern sich um den Rest.                              Walter,viele Grüße aus Dänemark und Knæk og bræk#h              Lutz



Tja Lutz, wir waren über Ostern schon 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg - und es lief supergut - auch wenn wir in der 2. Woche wegen starkem Wind kaum raus konnten. Überraschend waren die - für diese Jahreszeit - sehr großen Dorsche, denn wir hatten 6 Stück mit 10kg, obwohl keine Strömung war. Das ist für diese Jahreszeit schon gut. Kleinere Dorsche hatten wir nur 2 Stück.
Liegt halt an unserer Technik - und natürlich auch am Köder.
Dafür lief es mit den Mefos in der 1. Woche gar nicht - das Wasser hatte nur 1,8°C. Da wir aber ein paar richtig gute Sonnentage hatten erwärmte sich das Wasser sehr schnell - und da hatten die Mefos plötzlich richtig Lust ans Band zu gehen. Es gab auf der ganzen Westseite - bis auf 2 Plätze - richtig gute Mefos.
Jetzt "arbeite" ich schon wieder für die 3 Wochen im August.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen und dann.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

sind auch in einem Monat auf der Insel. Voller Vorfreude. Leider sind in der Reisezeit nur Boote mit 30PS-Motor verfügbar. Sind diese ausreichend für das bequeme angeln?


----------



## HoHo (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Forellenangler87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sind auch in einem Monat auf der Insel. Voller Vorfreude. Leider sind in der Reisezeit nur Boote mit 30PS-Motor verfügbar. Sind diese ausreichend für das bequeme angeln?


Wir hatten zu dritt eine Crescent 465. Das ging, war aber recht eng. Der 30 PS Motor hat uns gereicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



HoHo schrieb:


> Wir hatten zu dritt eine Crescent 465. Das ging, war aber recht eng. Der 30 PS Motor hat uns gereicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Bin mir unsicher, ob das Uttern 490 oder Crescent 465 reicht. Sind zum ersten Mal auf Langeland und habe schon einiges über die teils doch heftige Strömung gelesen.


----------



## HoHo (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Forellenangler87 schrieb:


> Bin mir unsicher, ob das Uttern 490 oder Crescent 465 reicht. Sind zum ersten Mal auf Langeland und habe schon einiges über die teils doch heftige Strömung gelesen.


Strömung ist hoffentlich da. Sonst wird es mit dem fangen aufwendig..aber wenn du nicht heizen willst wie verrückt reichen 30 PS. IBI vermietet Boote mit 15 PS...geht auch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich denke auch das 30PS aussreichen!
Vor Jahren, mein erster LL- Trip, da hatten zu viert eine Nußschale von Thorben Hansen mit 10 PS und aus dem Boot springen zum anschieben brauchte keiner von uns.#6 Allerdings kann ein berschränktes Platzangebot eher zum Problem werden.
Man unterschätzt die Pferdestärken leicht. Nur viel PS bedeutet auch viel Sprit.#h#h


----------



## Schnueffel (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Also ich persönlich finde auch, dass 30 PS reichen. Ich selbst fahre mit eigenen Boot und 60 PS. Aber da du eigentlich fast überall in LL im Hotspot sitzt hast du kaum weite Wege.
 Von daher alles gut!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke für die Antworten.

Das Boot ist dann jetzt gebucht. Freu mich schon drauf. Denke auch, das es genug Leistung hat.Allerdings halt wenig Platz auf dem Boot. Naja...Wir werden sehen. 

Mit was für einer Ausrüstung seid ihr auf dem Langelandbelt unterwegs. Auf der Insel Als konnte man mit leichter Zanderausrüstung gut angeln. Habe gehört das auf Langeland anderes Kaliber nötig ist. Meint ihr es reicht aus, mit Spinruten mit WG bis 100g und Gummifisch auf Jigköpfen bis 100g?


----------



## sandre (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Je nach Strömung brauchst du Gewichte bis ca. 500g, wenn man denn dann noch angeln möchte, Pilken in der Andrift bis 150g.
 Für alle Fälle also auch stärkeres Equipment mitnehmen.


----------



## Urlaubsangler 5 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

genau, in der Rinne ab 30 m mindestens 300 g und blos keinen Pilker, jedenfalls nicht mit Hacken


----------



## brudie65 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin

morgen gehts endlich los

Fahren zu fünft nach Spodsbjerg

Wetter Prognose könnte ja nicht besser sein, fehlt nur der Fisch.


----------



## Zander70 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



brudie65 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> morgen gehts endlich los
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich habt Ihr zu fünft genug Platz für das ganze Tackle eingeplant [emoji6] 
Dann mal viel Spass und Erfolg. Für uns gehts in drei Wochen los. Würden uns über einen kleinen Bericht freuen [emoji112]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teletommi (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



brudie65 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> morgen gehts endlich los
> 
> ...





Für uns nach Bagenkop hehe


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy
Spinnruten 60 bis 100 sind ausreichent. Ich selber angele so.
Mit diesen Knüppeln kann man in Norwegen angeln, auch tun das manche Kollegen so als ob sie Heilbutte und Großleng fangen wollen.
Wenn im Belt bei Strömung 250 gr. Nicht mehr reichen dann kannst Du rein fahren denn dann geht nichts mehr.
Das sind Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe. Wenn Du einen Rat möchtest. Suche nach einer Rundgeflochten Schnur betont auf "Rund". Mit einer Stärke von Max 10 - 15 LB oder 15 er. die reicht aus. Denn die meisten Schnüre sind flach gewebt und die drehen sich dann und Du hast größeren 
Wiederstand bei Tiefe und musst dann zu schwer angeln. So leicht wie möglich ist meine Devise mit gutem Erfolg in den letzten Jahren.
Nimm Dir Köpfe mit mit 60 bis 150 Gramm. Ich baue auch selber welche. Wenn Du magst sende mir ein Private Nachricht .
Ich bin nur noch bis nächsten Freitag da. Dann ab Samstag auf Langeland.
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Richtig Rudi,

ab 200gr. wird es nicht leichter. Wenn man solche Gewichte braucht, wegen Wetter, Drift sollte man wirklich besser reinfahren. Denn macht das Ganze keinen richtigen  Spaß  mehr und es wird dann auch zu gefährlich. Neben der Spinnrute würde ich, so mache ich es zumindest, noch eine Pilkrute mit mittlerem Wurfgewicht 50gr-180gr. mitnehmen. Die deckt so einiges angeltechnisch ab. Ich selber werde keine Spinnrute mitnehmen, da ich auch noch meine Brandungsruten mitnehme. Irgendwo muss man, platzmäßig, Kompromisse eingehen.|wavey:

Ja Zander70.... nur noch drei Wochen....wird auch echt Zeit das es los geht.
Hoffentlich haben wir Glück mit dem Wetter...#6#6

PS. Rudi


Klar wir Simsen, wenn wir auf der Insel sind. Da Du ja was früher dort bist wäre ein kurzer Lagebericht echt interessant. Ansonsten sehen wir uns ja dann in Lohals. Gegenbesuch in Bukkemose wird hiermit angemeldet.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So schnell kann es gehen!

Von Multe leider im falschen Tröt veröffentlicht
https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/n...schland/15000-kronen-bussgeld-fuer-41-dorsche


----------



## diaryofdreams (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Find ich gut !!!!


----------



## buttweisser (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Was findest du gut?:

- die Info von Multe (find ich z.B. gut)
- das die Angler sich nicht an das sinnlose Baglimit halten
- das die Angler erwischt wurden und viel Geld bezahlen müssen
- das diejenigen, die für für die Überfischung des Bestandes verantwortlich sind, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und ungestraft so weitermachen wie bisher
- das Angler kriminalisiert werden und mit allen Mitteln Jagd auf sie gemacht wird 
- die Fischindustrie weiter Fischbestände ausrotten darf
- das kleine Fischereibetriebe und die von Anglern abhängigen Tourismusbetriebe weiterhin um ihre Existenz bangen oder schon insolvent sind? 

usw, usw.

Solange es nicht wirklich um den Schutz der Dorschbestände, sondern um den Schutz der Fischindustrie, sowie der Diskriminierung der Angler geht , gibt es nur einen ernsthaften Grund sich an das Baglimit zu halten: Die hohen Geldbußen.


----------



## Stulle (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das saftige Bußgeld für die 3 aus dem Artikel denke ich mal


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> So schnell kann es gehen!
> 
> Von Multe leider im falschen Tröt veröffentlicht
> https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/n...schland/15000-kronen-bussgeld-fuer-41-dorsche




ich lach mich schief - wieso falscher Tröt ??? 
Seit wann liegt *DYVIG *auf Langeland....hahaha;+


----------



## cocorell (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Finde ich vollkommen richtig das diese "Angler" wohl angeschissen und anschließend von der Polizei kontrolliert wurden. Konnte den Link dann am PC öffnen und lesen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten noch viel mehr Kontrollen stattfinden. Nicht nur beim Sport/Hobbyangler sondern auch bei der Berufsfischerei / Industriefischerei.
Was den unbelehrbaren "Sport/ Hobbyangler anbelangt, denke ich , auf die kann die Tourismusindustrie herzlich drauf verzichten. Die schaden dem Ruf einer Region mehr als das sie Nutzen bringen. Wenn jemand ernten möchte soll er Landwirt werden. Der Sport/ Hobbyangler geht seinem Hobby nach und angelt, erntet aber nicht.


----------



## diaryofdreams (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich finde es gut das diese Petrijünger eine saftige Strafe bekommen haben. 




buttweisser schrieb:


> Was findest du gut?:
> 
> - die Info von Multe (find ich z.B. gut)
> - das die Angler sich nicht an das sinnlose Baglimit halten
> ...


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ja im Grunde find ich das auch, man kann sich nicht benehmen wie die Axt im Walde. Aber meine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber dem Baglimit wird sich nicht ändern, weil es dabei eben nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche geht. Ich hoffe irgendwann begreift das auch der Letzte.

Nochmal kurz zum Nachdenken: 
Den Anglern wurden durch das Baglimit rein rechnerisch 900t Dorsch von der Fangmenge weggenommen. Natürlich zum Schutz des Dorsches. Dafür dürfen nun die Industriefischer 900t mehr fangen. Wer rechnen kann, der kommt dann bei Null t weniger gefangenem Dorsch raus.

Ich hoffe, das ich die Mengenangabe richtig im Hinterkopf abgespeichert hatte. 

Wenn es dann Angler gibt, die sich verar...t vorkommen und auf das Baglimit pfeifen, muß man sich nicht wundern.

Aber ich will keine Diskussion über das Baglimit auslösen, die gab es an anderer Stelle im Board schon oft genug. Schließlich geht es hier um Langeland.

Ja und Dyvig lag noch nie auf Langeland, das ist wohl war.


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo

Genau, wir sind heute wieder zurück, war eine tolle Woche mit einigen schönen Mefos, viele Hornhechte, Platten auch und ohne Dorsche, ist aber auch nicht mein Zielfisch. Platten waren viele kleine, deshalb haben wir nach 2 Abenden auf Spinnfischen umgesattelt. Hornies waren noch keine Schwärme, außer an der „Brücke“, aber wir haben genug zum Abendbrot bekommen.

Petri allen weiterhin, wir sind im Oktober wieder da mit Schwerpunkt Platte beim brandeln.

Petri Martin


----------



## cocorell (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Genau, wir sind heute wieder zurück, war eine tolle Woche mit einigen schönen Mefos, viele Hornhechte, Platten auch und ohne Dorsche, ist aber auch nicht mein Zielfisch. Platten waren viele kleine, deshalb haben wir nach 2 Abenden auf Spinnfischen umgesattelt. Hornies waren noch keine Schwärme, außer an der „Brücke“, aber wir haben genug zum Abendbrot bekommen.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Martin, 

habt Ihr gar nicht gezielt auf Dorsch geangelt? ...Oder waren die gefangenen Dorsche nur untermaßig?
Sonst Petri zu Euren Fängen. Hoffe Ihr hattet eine gute Zeit auf der Insel und wart zufrieden. Der Hornhecht, worauf habt Ihr den geangelt???

Gruß Jörg 
|wavey:


----------



## rule270 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy allen LL Fans
Fahre am Samstag hoch.
Ich hoffe es wird eine schöne Zeit .
 Werde Euch berichten was es Neues auf der Insel gibt. 
Wenn Ihr den Troll seht ( Aluboot) meldet Euch mal auf n snak.
Ansonsten Abends im Buckemosevey erreichbar am Tage ??? nach Wetter.

Allen ein Großes  Petry Heil !:l

LG
Rudi


----------



## LL Timo (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ein Jahr warten ist endlich vorbei und Samstag geht's endlich los. Wir fahren nach Osterkov. Vorwiegend vom Strand. mal sehen was geht? Lassen sich irgendwo Würmer pümpern?


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin Martin,
> 
> habt Ihr gar nicht gezielt auf Dorsch geangelt? ...Oder waren die gefangenen Dorsche nur untermaßig?
> Sonst Petri zu Euren Fängen. Hoffe Ihr hattet eine gute Zeit auf der Insel und wart zufrieden. Der Hornhecht, worauf habt Ihr den geangelt???
> ...



Hallo Jörg

Petri Dank...

Es gibt Stellen auf LL da hast du beim brandeln keine Dorsche, oder fast keine.
Am ersten Abend in Lokkeby hatten wir 2-3 kleine, am zweiten Abend auf ner Sandbank gar keine.
Es sind auch nicht unsere Zielfische, lässt sich nicht immer ganz vermeiden, letztes Jahr hatten wir sehr viele kleine Dorsche und haben das angeln dann eingestellt, unser Hauptziel beim brandeln sind Platten.
Draussen auf den Booten wurden gute Dorsche gefangen.
Hornhechte haben wir beim Spinnfischen mit Mefoblinkern gefangen.
Ja es war eine Top Woche und darum fahren wir dieses Jahr auch zweimal hin.

Petri Martin


----------



## cocorell (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@ Martin.F

Danke für Dein Feedback.
Da ich ja irgendwas von "Brücke" gelesen hatte, bin ich davon ausgegangen das Ihr auch vom Boot aus geangelt habt. Daher meine Frage nach dem " gezielten Angeln auf Dorsch. Aber klar, beim Brandungsangeln, auf den Sandbänken, ist es eher selten einen größeren Dorsch zu fangen.
Brandungsangeln steht bei uns auch auf der Agenda, obwohl die Bootsangelei Vorrang hat. Denn wenn man ein Boot für eine Woche angemietet hat möchte, will und sollte man es auch nutzen.
Noch 19 Tage ...dann ist es auch für uns soweit...Langeland wir kommen....

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke.

Werde deine Tipps beherzigen. Ein anderer Teilnehmer riet mir zu Bleien bis zu 250g. Werde ich mal zur Sicherheit mitnehmen



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Spinnruten 60 bis 100 sind ausreichent. Ich selber angele so.
> Mit diesen Knüppeln kann man in Norwegen angeln, auch tun das manche Kollegen so als ob sie Heilbutte und Großleng fangen wollen.
> Wenn im Belt bei Strömung 250 gr. Nicht mehr reichen dann kannst Du rein fahren denn dann geht nichts mehr.
> ...


----------



## mirko.nbg (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So noch 7 mal arbeiten und dann 2 Wochen Angelpause! Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das kaum ein "Boardy" schon oben war. Fangmeldungen sind z.Z rar. Ich melde mich damit anfang Juni!

Petri Heil und Gruß 

Mirko


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Forellenangler87 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Werde deine Tipps beherzigen. Ein anderer Teilnehmer riet mir zu Bleien bis zu 250g. Werde ich mal zur Sicherheit mitnehmen



Die Frage ist halt wie lange will man in der Lage sein in jeder Tiefe zu angeln ich halte 100g für dem Mittelwert, ich habe aber auch 3-4 ruten zur verfügung wenn sich die bedingungen ändern |kopfkrat


----------



## jörg12345 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin 
Hier mal kurz eine Info,  wir sind seit Samstag hier ,wohnen in Bagenkop und unser Boot liegt leider in lohals , wir fingen unsere Dorsche nur bei der Brücke, die anderen Plätze waren erfolglos, nur kleine sehr kleine aber an der Brücke mit 4 Personen immer so 10 -12 
50ger dorsche aber keine größeren. Dafür kann Mann sich aber mit sehr sehr vielen seeskorpione rum ärgern und nicht mal so klein .platten giebt es reichlich in lohals so wie in buckemose und schöne Größe, mefo werden hier auch noch gut gefangen,hornhecht kommt langsam wir 1Mefo und 11 hornhechte.
In spodsbjerg fangen die aber ganz gut und das wetter ist super !!!!!
Alle die noch hier sind und die noch kommen Petri Heil und einen schönen Urlaub ,
Wenn noch Intresse besteht oder Fragen schreibe uch gerne nochmal ,
LG


----------



## cocorell (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hier mal kurz eine Info,  wir sind seit Samstag hier ,wohnen in Bagenkop und unser Boot liegt leider in lohals , wir fingen unsere Dorsche nur bei der Brücke, die anderen Plätze waren erfolglos, nur kleine sehr kleine aber an der Brücke mit 4 Personen immer so 10 -12
> 50ger dorsche aber keine größeren. Dafür kann Mann sich aber mit sehr sehr vielen seeskorpione rum ärgern und nicht mal so klein .platten giebt es reichlich in lohals so wie in buckemose und schöne Größe, mefo werden hier auch noch gut gefangen,hornhecht kommt langsam wir 1Mefo und 11 hornhechte.
> In spodsbjerg fangen die aber ganz gut und das wetter ist super !!!!!
> ...




Moin Moin Jörg,


Danke für die Info,

gute zu wissen das es in Lohals doch noch Fisch gibt. Da wo es 50er Dorsche gibt da werden auch größere sein. Große Platte hört sich auch gut an, da wir Ende Mai Anfang Juni nicht nur vom Boot aus angeln wollen, auch die Brandungsruten werden eingepackt.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid mit dem Boot zufrieden! 
Euch noch eine tolle Zeit und ausreichend Fisch am Band!

Gruß 

Jörg ..( der andere Jörg |wavey: )


----------



## Zanderman (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

das Baglimit ist nun mal da und muss also beachtet werden....wir setzen Dorsche bis ca 50 cm zurück (wenn sie eine Überlebenschance haben).5 gute zwischen 50 und 70 cm wollen erst mal gefangen werden und machen schon mal was in der Kühltruhe her....wenn ich natürlich gnadenlos jeden grad massigen abknüppel ist der Angeltag schnell vorbei...
....ich wünschte mir jedenfalls das diese Fischkindermörder öfter mal erwischt würden und entsprechend zur Kasse gebeten werden.
Wie erwähnt ist dies meine persönliche Meinung und hat nix damit zu tun das ich die die Geschichte mit Baglimit und Schleppnetzfischerei irgendwie gut fände, aber das sind halt 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe und ich hoffe das man dort genauso drauf achtet. 
Was es bedeuten kann nicht auf rechtzeitige Quoten zu achten kann sich jeder Interessierte gerne in der kanadischen Ecke ansehen, dort ist der Kabeljau fast ausgerottet und bedarf jetzt schon seit 25 Jahren eines absoluten Fangverbots.Ich glaube kaum das dies ein Boardie auf LL auch erleben möchte...


----------



## Stulle (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Heute morgen sind wir in Hamburg (ost) losgefahren der Stau bei Neumünster war moderat und der bei Rendsburg nicht der Rede wert. 

Da ich nun das erste mal mit Frau nach LL komme und auch nur für ein langes we, hatte ich die Hoffnung bei einem Stop in Middelfart den Blinker schwingen zu können, hornis oder Hering sollten ja dort sein. 







Arschkarte, naja war eh zu sonnig, also mit der besseren Hälfte Fotos in der Altstadt gemacht und auf das Blinkern abends bei Tranekear gefreut.






Schnell Das Haus bezogen und los dachte ich.






Naja wer die Nachrichten gesehen hat wird wissen das auch das aus viel 






Ich hoffe das ich morgen zumindest von silberpfeilen berichten kann!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wenn ich den Ententeich sehe, bin ich ganz schön neidisch.....
Wir kommen erst in 4 Wochen..:vik:

Hej Stulle , müßte ja heute passen ohne  Regen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## HoHo (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Heute morgen sind wir in Hamburg (ost) losgefahren der Stau bei Neumünster war moderat und der bei Rendsburg nicht der Rede wert.
> 
> Da ich nun das erste mal mit Frau nach LL komme und auch nur für ein langes we, hatte ich die Hoffnung bei einem Stop in Middelfart den Blinker schwingen zu können, hornis oder Hering sollten ja dort sein.
> 
> ...


In Tranekær sind reichlich Hornies unterwegs. Viel Petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Gerade ne trute verloren [emoji848] vielleicht doch wieder Drillinge


----------



## zander67 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Gerade ne trute verloren [emoji848] vielleicht doch wieder Drillinge



Verliert man auch mit Drilling|gr:, Augen zu und weiter angeln.
 Der Schmerz vergeht nach einiger Zeit wieder.

 VG


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So eine refo weniger [emoji16]


----------



## cocorell (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Noch 15 Tage dann ist es bei uns auch soweit. Hoffentlich haben wir dann auch den Ententeich und viel Fisch. Regen und Sturm darf dann erst wieder ab dem 03.06. 2018 kommen.:q#h


----------



## HoHo (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> So eine refo weniger [emoji16]


Sauber Petri 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Na geht doch......|supergri


----------



## dirk.steffen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Petri #6
Ich hab in unserer LL-Woche über den 1. Mai 4 Trutten verloren #q 2 Mit Drilling und 2 mit Einzelhaken :c
Dorsch und Platte gingen gut, waren auch schon die ersten mitnehmbaren "Stranddorsche" beim Blinkern dabei :q


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

mich hatte es jetzt natürlich Gepackt |bla:

Beim Leuchturm Tranekaer hatte ich zwar kein biss aber ein Däne auch noch eine refo auf spiro |uhoh:

Meiner Frau habe ich dann noch bis abends die insel gezeigt bis wir abends in Gulstav ankahmen sie machte fotos von pferden und dem Sonnenuntergang, ich wollte ein paar der Raubenden Hornis fangen :q

Diesmal war aber die Gopro dabei :c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYhfRroR1pY


----------



## Ørret (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Laß noch welche drin.....in zwei Wochen bin ich auch auf LL, auch mit Frau. Wie in jedem Urlaub wird mein Frauchen wie immer die besseren Fische fangen:c


----------



## Teletommi (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Momentan stehen sie übrigens auf 16-20 Metern. 70er Dorsche auch schon bei 15 Meter gefangen. 

Wir sind heute zurück und hatten Kisten mit baglimit voll. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ørret schrieb:


> Laß noch welche drin.....in zwei Wochen bin ich auch auf LL, auch mit Frau. Wie in jedem Urlaub wird mein Frauchen wie immer die besseren Fische fangen:c



ich hab mich heute völlig freiwillig zurückgehalten |rolleyes

Auf der Ostseite war ein dicker gelber film auf der oberfläche daher bin ich auf die windabgewandte seite gefahren, leider neben wenigen hornis haufenweise kleine mefos dort, also ging ich Fischlos nachhause #c


----------



## Kay63 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Petri Stulle zu Deinem schönen Fisch!

Hab jetzt gerade 2 Wochen Langeland (Fredmose) hinter mir. Wie immer waren meine Frau und ich begeistert von der schönen Landschaft und der Liebenswürdigkeit der Dänen. Ein Boot hatte ich nicht bestellt, spontan war auch keins mehr zu kriegen.

Also war Küstenangeln angesagt. Meerforelle war für mich Fehlanzeige. Gesehen hab ich auch keine, zumindest nich bei anderen Mitstreitern. Dafür hab ich gehört, wie gestern oder vorhin..... Na ja.

Abends hab ichs in der Brandung probiert. Bisse gab es genug, aber nach dem 4. Babydorsch in Fredmose hab ichs aufgegeben.
Wir sind dann mal nach Gustav, und zwar über Mittag, gefahren und siehe da, die Platten waren aktiv. In 3 Stunden 7 Stück zwischen 30 und 45, das hat Spaß gemacht. Einen Nachtversuch haben wir dann noch am Ristinge Strand gemacht. Es gab einige kleine und noch 3 zum Mitnehmen. Spektakulär sind der Sonnenuntergang und die Ruhe der einsetzenden Dunkelheit.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich Euch gebeten, über Eure Belly-Erfahrungen auf Langeland zu  berichten. An dieser Stelle nochmal recht herzlichen Dank dafür. Ich bin 2 Mal vor Fredmose raus und konnte ein paar Platten überreden. Die Minidorsche waren jedoch nervig. Also Alternative gesucht und ab nach Ristinge Einmal war das Wetter ideal, leichte Brise aus Süd brachte mich von Ristinge Strand bis zum Klint. Ein herrliches Erlebnis, reiner Sandgrund, nicht ein Minidorsch in 5 Stunden ca. 40 Platten bis 48cm, 21 hab ich mitgenommen.
Schön, wenn man eine Frau hat, die einen dann an anderer Stelle wieder aufliest.
Nochmal zur Sicherheit, die Strömung gerade an der Ostseite ist immer vorhanden, aber ufernah war sie beherrschbar. Ich würde aber nicht empfehlen, weiter als 300m rauszurudern mit der Entfernung zum Ufer steigt die Intensität. Rausgefahren bin ich nur bei Ententeich.

Ach so in der 2. Woche gabs auch noch ein paar Hornis an der Ristinger Hale.

Was ich sonst noch gelernt habe:

1.Holländer können verdammt gut angeln, was die so in Spodsbjerg angelandet haben, alle Achtung. Dafür verstehen sie nix von Fussball.:g
2.Hamburger sollten nicht versuchen, sächsisch zu sprechen.
3.Frauen können nürtzlich sein. Danke fürs Abholen Schatz!

Allen die jetzt oben sind oder noch fahren ein dickes Petri!
Euer Kay


----------



## cocorell (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Kay,

danke für Deinen Bericht und ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen #6
In 10 Tagen geht es für uns auch los. Langeland wir kommen!!!
Die Vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste Freude.|wavey:


----------



## Ozan (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Mal ne Frage zu Echoloten, erkennt ihr am Echoloten welche Fischart gerade unten ist? Bin eher ein Neuling, kann zwar ein bisschen damit umgehen, wollte aber mal die Meinung von erfahrenen Benutzern auch hören. am Liebsten mit Bildern und Erklärung dazu. Zielfisch wäre z.B. Dorsch, Hornhecht, Platte, Meerforelle und was sonst noch da rum schwimmt. 

 danke


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Nein wenn du kein Luxus Gerät hast und damit umgehen kannst wirst du eher bodenstruckuren und Schwärme erkennen


----------



## Ozan (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Nein wenn du kein Luxus Gerät hast und damit umgehen kannst wirst du eher bodenstruckuren und Schwärme erkennen



die Standard Teile die auf den booten halt so drauf sind. Weiß nicht ob die so gut sind. Boote sollen nagelneu sein. 

 Bei Dorsch denk ich mal schwärme am Grund aber die anderen?


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

https://www.echolotprofis.de/blog/w...11/unterschiedliche-frequenzen-am-echolot.jpg

Sowas wäre schon eine traumhaft deutliche Anzeige für Fisch


----------



## Wollebre (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

mir hat in fast 50 Jahren mit eigenem Boot normales GPS, Echolot und Seekarte gereicht um die Spots zu finden. Nur so lernt man ein Gewässer kennen. Aber jeder wie er gerne möchte....

die folgende Webseite kann dir einige Tips geben um nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahren zu müssen:

www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-daenemark/dorsch-angeln-vor-spodsbjerg-langeland-gps-daten


----------



## cocorell (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> https://www.echolotprofis.de/blog/w...11/unterschiedliche-frequenzen-am-echolot.jpg
> 
> Sowas wäre schon eine traumhaft deutliche Anzeige für Fisch



Sowas will ich auch...:m
Ist das nicht die übliche Anzeige??? Andere Anzeigen kenne ich nicht. OK, mal mit mehr oder auch weniger Fisch?|wavey:


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ist eig. recht einfach....

Plattfische wirst du gar nicht erkennen

Große Dorsche werden einzelne oder mehrere größere Echos in Grundnähe erzeugen.

 Dichte dicke Wolken im Mittelwasser oder über Grund werden Heringe oder mini Dorsche sein, siehst du ja sobald du den Köder runterlässt.

 Hornhechte siehst du entweder mit bloßem Auge oder auf dem Echo, nicht tiefer als 2-3m.

 Mehr gibt's sowieso nicht zu sehen bzw. zu fangen.


----------



## diaryofdreams (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Juhuuu .. in 30 Stunden geht es ednlich los Richtung Lohals !! FReu mich wie Bolle und hoffe der Wettergott ist uns hold )


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Juhuuu .. in 30 Stunden geht es ednlich los Richtung Lohals !! FReu mich wie Bolle und hoffe der Wettergott ist uns hold )


Die Sonne brennt schon mal nicht mehr so, auf den Straßen bei und nördlich von Hamburg bitte viel Geduld mitbringen. 

Ansonsten Petri Heil [emoji228][emoji228][emoji228][emoji245]


----------



## diaryofdreams (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ja da schwant mir schon schreckliches  .... aber wollen gegen 11 Uhr bei Hamburg durch ... denke das sollte gehen. Wie weit sind den die Bauarbeiten bei Hamburg ?


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Besser als auf dem BER


----------



## diaryofdreams (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

 .... das ist nicht wirklich beruhigend  .. aber lässt sich ja auch nicht ändern


----------



## cocorell (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> .... das ist nicht wirklich beruhigend  .. aber lässt sich ja auch nicht ändern






Euch dann gute Fahrt.
Sei doch bitte so nett und geb mal kurzen Statusbericht durch wie es mit den Baustellen um HH bestellt ist, denn ich fahre nächste Woche nach LL.


Gruß Jörg |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Riesen Baustelle, minimale Fehler führen zu mega Staus aber läuft alles planmäßig. Am Ende der Baustelle links halten sonnst fahrt ihr nach Heide.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hej Stulle,
Macht es eigentlich Sinn ab HH über Bad Segeberg / Kiel zu fahren
um den Mist zu umgehen?
Fahre in 3 Wochen und übernachte in HH. Könnte da morgens dann da hoch und rüber auf die 7?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hej Stulle,
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn ab HH über Bad Segeberg / Kiel zu fahren
> um den Mist zu umgehen?
> Fahre in 3 Wochen und übernachte in HH. Könnte da morgens dann da hoch und rüber auf die 7?
> ...




...es kommt natürlich darauf an, an welchen Tag und Uhrzeit, du die A7 Richtung Neumünster befahren willst.
Ab Auffahrt HH-Stellingen bis Neumünster ab 20°° Uhr bis 5°°Uhr morgens kein Problem. Die auf dieser Strecke bestehenden Baustellen nerven ungemein, da sie sehr lang ausgedehnt, mit teilweise nur 60 und 80 /kmh beschildert sind.
Und wehe, ein Fahrzeug bleibt in der Baustelle liegen...
Also, tagsüber und gerade im Berufsverkehr macht es im Augenblick wirklich Sinn, über Bad Segeberg Richtung Kiel zu fahren. 
Aber man bemerkt es immer erst zu spät...#q#q
Gute Fahrt #h


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hej Stulle,
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn ab HH über Bad Segeberg / Kiel zu fahren
> um den Mist zu umgehen?
> Fahre in 3 Wochen und übernachte in HH. Könnte da morgens dann da hoch und rüber auf die 7?
> ...


Kommt ganz drauf an am besten verlässt man sich auf ein Navi mit aktiver stauumfahrung, die 39 ist auch eine einzige Baustelle, die 1 ist meist besser aber auch nicht Baustellenfrei. Wer nicht gerade aus Bremen kommt sollte kurz vorher überlegen ob die Strecke über A1 A21 und B205 nicht zumindest entspannter ist. Die Raststätte Buddikate Ost ist dafür ein guter wegpunkt.

WARNUNG:

An der B205 befindet sich ein großes outlet  Center mit weiblicher Begleitung kann es hier zu erheblichen Verlängerungen der Reisezeit und Verlust der Reisekasse kommen!


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich hoffe keiner von euch dabei


----------



## Nordlicht112 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,
in der Woche vom 8.9.-14.9. findet ja das Königsangeln vom Boot aus statt.
Bisher sind wohl nur eine überschaubare Anzahl an Teams gemeldet. Wir haben die Kinder „organisiert“ (sind ja keine Ferien), den Urlaub geschoben und ein kleines Häuschen gebucht. Auf www.angelcentrum.dk findet ihr auch die Ausschreibung. Wir freuen uns auf einen sehr netten und kameradschaftlichen Wettbewerb. Also, wer hat noch Lust und Zeit ? Anmelden !! Viele Grüße aus Niedersachsen.


----------



## bbfishing (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin
ich war von Freitag bis heute in Spodsbjerg und hab alle möglichen Stellen abgeangelt. Nur Kleindorsch wenn mal einer mit 40 cm dazwischen war hatte man Glück. Den anderen Anglern ging es genauso. Jedenfalls was ich so gesehn habe. 

Unschön war jedoch, dass fast jeder Fisch mitgenommen wurde. Mindestmaß ??? Anscheind keine Ahnung, ich fand es schon peinlich was für Winzlinge Abends auf den Filetiertischen landeten. Was an Butt rauskam war auch eher klein und dürr. 

Vieleicht habe ich auch nur ein schlechtes Wochenende erwischt. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## diaryofdreams (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Euch dann gute Fahrt.
> Sei doch bitte so nett und geb mal kurzen Statusbericht durch wie es mit den Baustellen um HH bestellt ist, denn ich fahre nächste Woche nach LL.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg |wavey:



Moin Moin,
Sind am Samstag fast ohne Stau an Hamburg vorbei gekommen. Hamburg-Flensburg ist zwar immernoch eine einzige Baustelle, aber selbst dort kamen wir gegen 12 Uhr super durch!!!


----------



## cocorell (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Sind am Samstag fast ohne Stau an Hamburg vorbei gekommen. Hamburg-Flensburg ist zwar immernoch eine einzige Baustelle, aber selbst dort kamen wir gegen 12 Uhr super durch!!!



Moin Moin,

na wenn Ihr gegen 12:00 Uhr gut durchgekommen  seid dann werden wir wohl so zwischen 8:00 - 9:00 Uhr auch gut durchkommen.
Danke für die Info, super nett von Dir.#6
Euch noch eine tolle Zeit und tolle Fänge.#6|wavey:


----------



## cocorell (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin, 

mal allgemein gefragt....wer von Euch Boardies ist ab dem 26.05.2018 ebenfalls in Lohals? Zander70 ausgenommen, da weiß ich das er auch dort ist...denn wir fahren ja zusammen auf die Insel..#6:q#h


----------



## Zander70 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> mal allgemein gefragt....wer von Euch Boardies ist ab dem 26.05.2018 ebenfalls in Lohals? Zander70 ausgenommen, da weiß ich das er auch dort ist...denn wir fahren ja zusammen auf die Insel..#6:q#h



Ich verewige mich hier aber trotzdem 
Hoffe hast die Haken scharf und den Tank Samstag in der Frühe voll :m

Wir werden sicherlich den einen oder anderen dort kennenlernen / treffen, hat ja nicht jeder auf der Insel Zugriff auf's AB.

@All
Hoffe wir können einen ausführlichen Bericht nach unserer gemeinsamen Woche hier einstellen, vorausgesetzt es geht auch was. Falls nicht, gibt es trotzdem ein paar Bilder für alle Langeland Fans hier im AB mit einem Kurzbericht.

Ist ja leider alles etwas eingeschlafen hier, wie auch in anderen Unterforen.

Beste Grüße und allseits....


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,

nach einem Jahr Pause werden wir Ende Juni auch wieder vor Ort sein und sicher über unsere Woche berichten.
Dass es hier einschläft liegt sicher daran, dass man mit einigen Kommentaren und Verhalten Leute vertreibt. Die machen dann weiter ihr Ding und teilen es nur noch mit einer Auswahl von "Freunden". Das kann man auch Niemandem verübeln.


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach einem Jahr Pause werden wir Ende Juni auch wieder vor Ort sein und sicher über unsere Woche berichten.
> Dass es hier einschläft liegt sicher daran, dass man mit einigen Kommentaren und Verhalten Leute vertreibt. Die machen dann weiter ihr Ding und teilen es nur noch mit einer Auswahl von "Freunden". Das kann man auch Niemandem verübeln.




#6#6:vik:



und wenn es die Mods. auch noch zulassen das ein Boardie wissentlich "Geisternetze produziert " ( 			#*201* )  und absolut nicht dagegen unternehmen - trotz 2 - facher Aufforderung - wir sich hier auch nichts mehr ändern - schade


----------



## merlo (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Multe schrieb:


> #6#6:vik:
> und wenn es die Mods. auch noch zulassen das ein Boardie wissentlich "Geisternetze produziert " (             #*201* )  und absolut nicht dagegen unternehmen - trotz 2 - facher Aufforderung - wir sich hier auch nichts mehr ändern - schade




#6#6#6#6 



*B R A V O   MULTE*

(Das ist voll und ganz die Wahrheit... einfach nur schade)


----------



## Teletommi (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Was ist ein geisternetz ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ein herrenloses netz das meist durchs Wasser treibt


----------



## Teletommi (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Logisch ja


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Multe schrieb:


> #6#6:vik:
> 
> 
> 
> und wenn es die Mods. auch noch zulassen das ein Boardie wissentlich "Geisternetze produziert " (             #*201* ) und absolut nicht dagegen unternehmen - trotz 2 - facher Aufforderung - wir sich hier auch nichts mehr ändern - schade



Genau so sieht es aus!!!!!


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Boardies,


Ich verbinde privat seit zig Jahren für mich LL (Spodsbjerg) als eine Ruhezone die mir ermöglicht meinem Hobby, das Angeln auszuüben, mich aber nicht nur darauf zu konzentrieren sondern die Ruhe zu genießen. Das geht sogar wenn die Ferienhäuser besetzt sind aber man fühlt sich niemals eingeengt.
Es wird immer Querulanten geben die Alles schlecht reden aber ich fahre immer entschleunigt wieder nach Norderstedt (HH) zurück und freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.


Gruß und Petri Heil,


Stefan 



Ab dem 23.06. auf LL für 2 Wochen


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Mai 2018)

Moin Moin,


Bitte nicht für die Frage auf mich einprügeln aber gibt oder hat jemand eine Tiefenkarte von dem Gebiet rund um Spodsbjerg wo auch die *Bodenstruktur* beschrieben ist ? #c

Ich habe intensiv gegoogelt aber nichts ausser der Gewässerkarte gefunden. Leider gibt auch der Angelführer LL von der Rapsbande nicht viel her.
Danke für eine Rückmeldung ggf. mit einem Link.


Petri heil,


Stefan


----------



## diaryofdreams (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen,
Bin seit heute wieder zurück aus Lohals. Es war mein erstes aber nicht letztes Mal. Gefangen haben sehr gut. Dorsche bis zu 60cm. Hornis ohne Ende. Platten in schöner Portionsgrösse. 
Kontrolliert wurden wir auch einmal. War aber kein Problem da wir uns an die Regeln halten. 
Eine andere Angelgruppe hatte da weniger Glück .. Sind jetzt um 4000 Kronen ärmer .
Passt also auf wenn ihr dort in den Fangrausch geratet. 

Petri Heil !
Tom


----------



## angelseb (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Stefan,
Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen. 
Finde deine Frage sehr gut und die entsprechende Antwort hoch Interessant. Wir sind dieses Jahr das erste mal bei Spodsbjerg und nehmen jeden Rat gerne an. 
Schöne Grüße 
Seb


----------



## Zanderman (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Bin seit heute wieder zurück aus Lohals. Es war mein erstes aber nicht letztes Mal. Gefangen haben sehr gut. Dorsche bis zu 60cm. Hornis ohne Ende. Platten in schöner Portionsgrösse.
> Kontrolliert wurden wir auch einmal. War aber kein Problem da wir uns an die Regeln halten.
> Eine andere Angelgruppe hatte da weniger Glück .. Sind jetzt um 4000 Kronen ärmer .
> ...






Petri Tom,
schön das es Dir auf "unserer" tollen Insel gefallen hat. Der Suchtfaktor Langeland wurde schon oft hier angesprochen.
Ich freue mich aber auch sehr über Deine Info das das anglerische Raubrittertum nicht immer ohne Folgen bleibt....


----------



## Ørret (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Bin seit heute wieder zurück aus Lohals. Es war mein erstes aber nicht letztes Mal. Gefangen haben sehr gut. Dorsche bis zu 60cm. Hornis ohne Ende. Platten in schöner Portionsgrösse.
> Kontrolliert wurden wir auch einmal. War aber kein Problem da wir uns an die Regeln halten.
> Eine andere Angelgruppe hatte da weniger Glück .. Sind jetzt um 4000 Kronen ärmer .
> ...



Hallo Tom....
Du bist wieder zurück, ich bin mit meiner Frau seit gestern da, haben ein kleines Häuschen nahe Lohals gemietet.
Ein paar Hornis konnten wir heute auch schon verhaften....
Hast du nur vom Boot aus gefischt oder auch vom Ufer?
Wir fischen nur vom Ufer aus, vllt hast du ja ein paar Tipps für uns.

Gruß aus Stoense Udflyttere


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hallo Tom....
> Du bist wieder zurück, ich bin mit meiner Frau seit gestern da, haben ein kleines Häuschen nahe Lohals gemietet.
> Ein paar Hornis konnten wir heute auch schon verhaften....
> Hast du nur vom Boot aus gefischt oder auch vom Ufer?
> ...



Hallo,
Wir haben überwiegend nur vom Boot aus geangelt. Bis auf einen Abend an dem wir es im Hafen auf Platten probiert haben. Bis auf ein paar kleine Klieschen kam aber dabei nichts rum


----------



## Kneuer (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Als erstes Mal Petri Heil zu den Fängen auf Langeland.

Bei Lohals werde ich immer hellhörig, da wir im Sommer selbst in Lohals ein Boot haben.

Zu den Platten eine Frage: Musstet ihr weit zu den Fanggründen fahren? Ich bin nämlich mit Familie unterwegs und da muss natürlich was geboten werden, ohne dass der Weg zum Hafen zu weit ist...

Und wie sind die Preise für die erforderlichen Lebendköder vor Ort? Oder habt ihr selbst Wattis gesucht?

Besten Dank für die Antworten schonmal vorab.

Tight Lines

Christoph


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

war vor ein paar Jahren das letze Mal in Lohals.
 Platte beißen direkt vorm Hafen, du brauchst nur wenige 100m rausfahren. Gleich rechts rum wars bei uns sehr gut, sind bei rd. 3 bis 4m Tiefe angefangen.

Nimmt dir auch noch tiefgefrorene Shrimps mit, ist immer ne haltbare Alternative zu Würmern, wenn auch nicht ganz so fängig.


----------



## diaryofdreams (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Weit ist relativ  .. wir hatten bis zu 80 min Anfahrt ins Fanggebiet vom Dorsch. An Sprit haben wir in der Woche 250 € verbrannt .
Zu den Platten ging es recht fix ... 5-10 min Anfahrt.








Kneuer schrieb:


> Als erstes Mal Petri Heil zu den Fängen auf Langeland.
> 
> Bei Lohals werde ich immer hellhörig, da wir im Sommer selbst in Lohals ein Boot haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kneuer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke für die lieben Hinweise. Mit Familie an Bord wirds eher auf Platte gehen. Auf Dorsch fahren vermutlich eh nur mein Kumpel und ich alleine.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich wahnsinnig aufgrund der hier auflaufenden Fangmeldungen!


----------



## hansemann (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Langeland-Fahrer,

 hat jemand eine Ahnung warum die Web-Cams im Hafen von
 Spodsberg nicht mehr funktionieren ?
 Hat das evtl. Datenschutzgründe ?


----------



## cocorell (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin zusammen, 





eine Woche LL ist ja nix. Die Zeit verfliegt, leider.
Wir hatten eine super Woche in Lohals. Vom Wetter her hätte man annehmen können man wäre auf Mallorca. 

Samstags angekommen, am Nachmittag kurz das Boot angetestet. Dorsch gab es genug, allerdings nur Kindergarten und Vorschulgröße. Den Sonntag dann wieder auf´s Boot und ca. 2Km vor der Brücke geangelt und drei Exemplare Ü40cm, als Beweismittel für die Frau mitgenommen. Montag dann direkt an der Brücke geangelt, verschiedene Punkte abgesucht und der erste 50+ Dorsch ging ans Band. Hinzu kamen noch ein paar kleinere aber keiner unter 45cm. Alles was kleiner als 45cm war wurde wieder schwimmen gelassen. Dienstag dann mit der Spinnrute im Hafen das Glück mit der Spinnrute, Blinker und Hornhechtseide versucht und es konnten einige schöne Hornhechte verhaftet werden. Mittwoch ging es wieder mit dem Boot, Richtung Brücke, auf Dorsch. Ein 60+cm Dorsch wurde dann zum Landgang gebeten. Am Donnerstag wurde nur Küstennah auf Platte geangelt. Eine sehr erfolgreiche Ausfahrt mit Platte zwischen 20+ und 30+cm Durchmesser gingen ans Band. Den letzten Tag, den Freitag, ging es dann mit meiner Frau an den Strand ( die sogar ins Wasser ging und eine Runde geschwommen ist ) zum Brandungsangeln. Bei dem tollen Wetter war es die richtige Entscheidung aber auch zeitweise echt stressig. Bisse fast im Minutentakt. Selbst ein Hornhecht hatte sich in die Buttmontage verliebt und konnte dem Seeringelwurm nicht widerstehen. 

Eines steht fest, wenn irgendmöglich wird nächstes Jahr für 2 Wochen gebucht. Eine Woche ist LL / Lohals ist einfach zu wenig. Wer wirklich Ruhe sucht und seinem Hobby nachgehen möchte der ist in Lohals genau richtig. Aber bitte, bitte jetzt nicht alle Lohals buchen und dort angeln. #6#h


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schöner Bericht cocorell. Hört sich nach einer gelungenen Woche an. Aber die eine Woche, das kennt wohl jeder, ist wirklich immer viel kürzer als die gewöhnliche Arbeitswoche. Auf LL vergeht die Zeit erfahrungsgemäß doppt so schnell


----------



## Ørret (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schöner Bericht cocorell.....

Wir sind auch grad zurück aus LL und bedauern auch nicht gleich zwei Wochen gebucht zu haben . Wir hatten ein schönes Häuschen nahe Lohals gebucht und das wird sicher nicht der letzte Urlaub auf LL gewesen sein, denn auf der Insel gibt's auch abseits vom Angeln viel zu entdecken.
Viel Natur, viel Ruhe und Entspannung bietet die Insel. 
Den Ohavstien z.B. werde ich mir beim nächsten mal vornehmen denke ich. 
Anglerisch waren meine Frau und ich in Wathose unterwegs und haben es genossen in der abendlichen Ostsee zu stehen und beim fischen die Sonnenuntergänge zu genießen. Leider gabs nur drei zu lütte Mefos aber die Hornis haben auch viel Spaß gebracht.

Mal schauen ob wir dieses Jahr nochmal spantan ne Woche Zeit und ne Hütte auf LL finden.


----------



## rule270 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy an alle LL Fans und Boardis,
leider geht meine Zeit zu Ende auf LL.
Wetter und Fänge sehr gut..
Sie sind da auch große Vertreter der Leoparden.
Dieser Urlaub war seit 5 Jahren der beste den ich hatte. In jeder Beziehung hatte ich eine schöne Zeit. Viel gelernt über das Verhalten und einige Tricks zum fangen der etwas stärkeren Fische.
Es waren viele Fische da . Leider muß ich sagen das es immer noch Angler gibt die keine Rücksicht nehmen und alles verwerten was sie fangen. Leider ..
Gruß und Petry Heil
Rudi#h


----------



## roofvisser (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ruben in 't Veld hat am sein 1st tag auf Langeland  ein sehr schone Dorsch gefangen, 103 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









https://youtu.be/F0V7RknBHNE


----------



## Zanderman (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Petri roofvisser,
da habt ihr wieder den richtigen Riecher gehabt.


----------



## roofvisser (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir sind wieder zurück auf unserer Lieblingsinsel bis zum 16. Juni (mit einer kurzen Pause)
 Der Bericht befindet sich auf der website zeevissenlangeland und wird regelmäßig ausgefüllt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Große Fische werden wieder gefangen!









P.S/: Die Seite ist auf Holländisch, aber mit Google Translate können Sie immer noch folgen


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Kees!
Dann bist Du schon das 3. Mal für dieses Jahr da. 
Ich hab mitgezählt
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ruderboot (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir 5 sind auch seit Samstag in Bagenkop und möchten euch unsere Erlebnisse nicht vorenthalten. 

Nach den Berichten die man hier so liest, waren wir anfänglich sehr gut gestimmt. Die letzten 2 Tage waren allerdings nicht so erfolgreich wie erhofft. Samstag gingen wir nach 7 Stunden auf dem Wasser mit 4 Dorschen nach Hause, Sonntag waren es ungefähr 8. Der Größte hatte 55, einige unter 38 mussten wir wieder zurücksetzen. Hornhechte, Makrelen hatten wir bisher auch keinen Erfolg, Platte haben wir noch nicht probiert.
Unsere Fische haben wir auf 13 Meter gefangen. An der grünen Tonne war es bisher schwierig. Gestern kamen wir mit 350 Gramm nicht auf Grund und am Tag davor ging es zwar, Fische war aber nich. 



Für uns ist es das erste Mal, dass wir im Juni auf Langeland sind, sonst war es der August. Da stand man an der grünen Tonne zeitweilen ja schon fast im Fischerboot Stau, dieses Jahr sieht man meines Erachtens generell wenig, an der grünen Tonne erst recht nicht.


Jetz gibts nach ner langen Nacht nochmal Kaffee, und heute Abend versuchen wir nochmal unser bestes.


----------



## dorschkillercr (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

hallo hansemann

 bei mir ist es das gleiche, habe die frage schon mal gestellt,

 habe da auch antwort bekommen ,bei anderen geht sie.

 bei mir immer hoch nicht.

 gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Stulle (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht cocorell.....
> 
> Wir sind auch grad zurück aus LL und bedauern auch nicht gleich zwei Wochen gebucht zu haben . Wir hatten ein schönes Häuschen nahe Lohals gebucht und das wird sicher nicht der letzte Urlaub auf LL gewesen sein, denn auf der Insel gibt's auch abseits vom Angeln viel zu entdecken.
> Viel Natur, viel Ruhe und Entspannung bietet die Insel.
> ...


Ruhig auch mal nicht ins Wasser gehen ich habe die meisten bisse in Reichweite eines fliegenfischers.


----------



## TeeHawk (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

wg. Haus & Boot, Morten Jans, Konkurs, Anzahlungen zurückfordern



Flatman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> habe grad mit Morten telefoniert.
> Die Bank und das Finanzamt haben alle Konten gesperrt.
> ...



Hallo!

Wir hatten Glück und haben noch vor der Anzahlung vom Konkurs erfahren. Wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist. Hier muss man wohl seine Forderungen geltend machen:

http://www.konkurser.dk/konkurs/?id=87488

Kurator
Flemming Hartvig Pedersen 
Englandsgade 25 
5000 Odense C 
63142020 
fhp@focus-advokater.dk 
www.focus-advokater.dk

Drücke Euch die Daumen!


----------



## cocorell (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Das mit Haus&Boot singen schon die Spatzen von den Dächern auf LL. Jeder, der irgendwie da mit Tourismus zu tun hat, weiß Bescheid.Die einhellige Meinung, über das Prozedere von Haus&Boot sowie der Umgang mit den Kunden/Gästen, ist , vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht positiv. Die Insolvenz kommt nicht von Heute auf Morgen, dass ist ein Prozess der sich über Monate, wenn nicht schon über Jahre hinwegzog. Für alle die geschädigt sind tut es mir aufrichtig Leid! Ich hoffe das Ihr, zumindest, etwas erstattet bekommt.|wavey:


----------



## roofvisser (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Kees!
> Dann bist Du schon das 3. Mal für dieses Jahr da.
> Ich hab mitgezählt
> Gruß
> Tom




Hallo Tom, August und September bin ich auch wieder auf Langeland....
:m#::a


----------



## Stulle (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Ruben in 't Veld hat am sein 1st tag auf Langeland  ein sehr schone Dorsch gefangen, 103 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja da kannst nur wow sagen |supergri#h


----------



## Stulle (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hallo hansemann
> 
> bei mir ist es das gleiche, habe die frage schon mal gestellt,
> 
> ...




http://spodsbjerghavn.dk/
http://spodsbjerghavn.dk/webcam/webcam-2-syd.aspx


wenn du hier drauf klickst geht nichts ?


----------



## dorschkillercr (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

hallo Stulle,

 geht nicht.

 gruß dorschkillercr #d


----------



## otto38176 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin
Eben getestet


Webcam geht





dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hallo Stulle,
> 
> geht nicht.
> 
> gruß dorschkillercr #d



Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschkillercr (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo an alle;

 Ich weis nicht wie man Cumputer schreibt geschweige wie

 man ihn bedient.

 Habe die Anweisung von Stulle befolgt aber ohne Ergebnis.

 Da auch Hansemann das Problem hat, muss es an was 

 anderem liegen.



 danke für die Typs.|kopfkrat

 dorschkillercr


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Was für eine Meldung bekommst du denn?


----------



## hansemann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Was für eine Meldung bekommst du denn?



Hallo Stulle,

 es wird keine Verbindung zum Server Hafen Spodsberg aufgebaut.
 Hatte Bilder über einen Norwegeschen Wetterdienst. Das funktioniert aber auch nicht mehr.

 LG


----------



## hansemann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Stulle,

 es wird keine Verbindung zum Server Hafen Spodsberg aufgebaut.
 Hatte teilweise noch die Cam-Bilder über einen Norwegischen Wetterdienst. Das funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr.

 LG


----------



## hansemann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

War der Meinung, dass die erste Nachricht nicht gesendet wurde.
 Entschuldigung!!!!


----------



## hansemann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Habe eben die Seite des Norwegischen Wetterdienstes noch einmal kontrolliert.
 Von dort kommt man auf die Web-Cams.
 Über das Spodsberg Hafen Portal ist es nicht möglich.

https://www.yr.no/place/Denmark/South_Denmark/Spodsbjerg_Havn/


----------



## Uwe W. (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo hansemann,bei mir ist es so,dass an manchen Tagen kein Zugriff auf die Webcams gibt und dann geht es wieder.Auch bin ich der Meinung das neue Software eingesetzt wird,weil alles jetzt viel flüssiger angezeigt wird als früher.


----------



## hansemann (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Uwe,

 irgendetwas stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht. Ich bin die letzten 2 
 Juli, und die erste August Wochen in Spodsberg. Werde mich dann mal schlau machen.

 LG
 Hansemann


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



hansemann schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> irgendetwas stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht. Ich bin die letzten 2
> Juli, und die erste August Wochen in Spodsberg. Werde mich dann mal schlau machen.
> ...




Hej Hansemann,


Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht #q Es fallen mal immer Server aus und ich gehe über das Angelzentrum DK auf die Web Cam. Es kommt immer auch dort zu ausfällen weil es ein globales System ist.

Mich würde interessieren was Du von der WebCam abhängig machst ? #c
Smile, viel Spaß bei deinen tieferen Untersuchungen auf LL/ Spodsbjerg 


Petri, 

Stefan


----------



## diaryofdreams (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Vielleicht will er sehen was seine Kumpels so aus dem Boot tragen ))





SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hej Hansemann,
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht #q Es fallen mal immer Server aus und ich gehe über das Angelzentrum DK auf die Web Cam. Es kommt immer auch dort zu ausfällen weil es ein globales System ist.
> ...


----------



## otto38176 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



hansemann schrieb:


> Hallo Stulle,
> 
> es wird keine Verbindung zum Server Hafen Spodsberg aufgebaut.
> Hatte teilweise noch die Cam-Bilder über einen Norwegischen Wetterdienst. Das funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr.
> ...


Ver such mal mit einem anderen Explorer

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hej Hansemann,
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht #q Es fallen mal immer Server aus und ich gehe über das Angelzentrum DK auf die Web Cam. Es kommt immer auch dort zu ausfällen weil es ein globales System ist.
> ...




Ach ja, dein Ansprechpartner in Spodsbjerg wäre der Hafenmeister 

Jens Pedersen
 Havnefoged


Du solltest bedenken dass Jens nicht vielsprachig ist, sich aber durchaus in Deutsch und Englisch verständigen kann #6


VG, Stefan


----------



## Ruderboot (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So, ran an die Tasten.
Da ich mich vor jedem Angelurlaub auf Langeland über ausführliche Fangberichte freue, möchte ich natürlich auch gleiches zurückgeben.
Vorgestern ging unser einwöchiger Urlaub in Langeland, Bagenkop, natürlich viel zu schnell, zu Ende.
Unsere Zielfische waren Dorsch (logisch), Makrele, Platte und Hornhecht. 



Dorsch:
Bisher waren wir fast jedes Jahr im August auf Langeland und haben da an der grünen Tonne recht erfolgreich gefangen. Da die Dorsche im Juni wohl jedoch primär in anderen Tiefen stehen, ging für uns die Suche nach den Jungs los. An der grünen Tonne haben wir einige Male probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Generell haben wir beobachtet, dass meines Erachtens nach nur wenige Boote dort gefischt haben. Nach längerem Suchen haben wir dann über die Woche zwischen 15-18 Meter an der Süd-/Südwestkante ein paar Dorschis gefunden. Meist waren es allerdings nur kleinere Dorsche, zum Teil auch untermaßig, die wir wieder zurückgesetzen mussten. Unsere größten Dorsche lagen bei 60-65 cm, davon allerdings nur 4 oder 5. Zum Ende unseres Urlaubs haben wir gehört, dass im nördlichen Teil der Fahrrinne in größeren Tiefen auch etwas größere Jungs gefangen worden sind.
Nach meinem persönlichen Eindruck ist Dorsch zwar da, jedoch eher kleiner und die größeren derzeit in Tiefen mit mindestens 30 Meter. Die besten Bisszeiten hatten wir morgen zwischen 6 und 8 Uhr, und abends zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr.


Makrele:
Aus Zufall haben wir vor ein paar Jahren Makrelen vor Langeland gefangen. Heim gefahren, Räucherschrank angeworfen und die Verwandschaft konnte nicht genug davon bekommen. Daher wollten wir auch dieses Jahr wieder ein paar Makrelen mitnehmen. Zu Beginn wurde uns gesagt, vereinzelt wären sie schon da. Wir haben bei vielen driften mit dem Makrelenvorfach in verschiedenen Tiefen geschleppt, unterm Strich stand allerdings nur eine Makrele, die wir beim Dorschzocken gerissen haben. Auch bei den anderen Fischern haben wir keine Makrelen gesehen. War wohl noch zu früh im Jahr. Again what learned, wie Loddar sagen würde.


Hornhechte:
Da wir geräuchterte Hornis auch für uns entdeckt haben und nicht mehr so scharf auf 50cm Dorsche waren, gings 1 Tag raus auf Hornhecht. Ein paar andere Fischer waren recht erfolgreich mit Fischfetzen. Irgendwie hatten wir kein Glück oder wir haben uns zu blöd angestellt. Ein paar Fehlbisse, aber letztlich doch nur eine handvoll Hornis. Auf die Frage wo man die fängt, gab es immer nur ein "überall". Da die Info allerdings genau so viel hilft wie "nirgendwo", müssen wir uns da wohl nächstes Jahr etwas genauer informieren, wie man die Biester erwischt. 



Butt: Unser letzter Tag is klassisch eigentlich immer Butttag. Rute ins Wasser, ankern oder treiben lassen, Sonne genießen und Schafkopf an Deck spielen  Wir haben dann auch einige erwischt, ehrlicherweise muss man sagen, dass unsere Ausbeute wohl deutlich höher gewesen wäre, wenn man sich da etwas aktiver drum gekümmert hätte.


Alles in allem geht eine wunderschöne Woche in Langeland zu Ende. Fazit: Fisch ist da, wenn man sich etwas mehr Mühe gibt als wir es getan haben, fängt man auch größere und auch mehr. Für uns Jungs war es, trotz der vergleichsweise geringen Ausbeute, eine traumhafte und amüsante Woche mit viel Lachen und ordentlich Sonnenbrand. 



*Roman Ende*


----------



## Ørret (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schöner Bericht......danke sehr


----------



## robi_N (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Servus zusammen, ich war letztes Jahr im November auf dem Belt und habe auf Dorsche geangelt. Wir haben super schöne Fische gefangen. Ich habe einen ausführlichen Bericht geschrieben. Diesen findet Ihr hier:


http://köderschlacht.de/reisebericht-langeland-dorsche/



Beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim lesen!


Robert


----------



## derrik (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Ruderboot .DankE für deinen Bericht.


----------



## Chrissie (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Kollegen, schöner Bericht Ruderboot! Melde mich nach einem Jahr pause auch wieder. Ab Samstag sind wir wieder in Spodsbjerg auf Dorschjagd. Haus und Boot beim IBI gebucht.
Da wir W-Lan in der Hütte haben werde ich mal aktuell von der Insel berichten. Wünsche allen oben auf der schönen Insel ein fettes Petri... Gruss Chris


----------



## onkelmichi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auch Danke an Ruderboot und Petri an Chrissie. Ich starte morgen nach Lohals und hoffe, dass ich hier auch etwas berichten kann.


----------



## rule270 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ruderboot schrieb:


> So, ran an die Tasten.
> Da ich mich vor jedem Angelurlaub auf Langeland über ausführliche Fangberichte freue, möchte ich natürlich auch gleiches zurückgeben.
> Vorgestern ging unser einwöchiger Urlaub in Langeland, Bagenkop, natürlich viel zu schnell, zu Ende.
> Unsere Zielfische waren Dorsch (logisch), Makrele, Platte und Hornhecht.
> ...




Hy
Mir gings nicht so.
Ich hatte seid Jahren das beste Ergebnis.


ich war in Buckemose und habe die 3 Wochen wenn es raus ging an der S Kurve gefischt. Mit gutem Ergebnis , Fische über 80 darunter habe ich zurückgesetzt.
Ich muss allerdings sagen das nur Fischform in Rot schwarz ging, manchen Tag nur auf Silber.#
Etwas weiter stand ein Kutter von Deutschland dort wurde aber nicht so gut gefangen ?? warum ??.
Also für meinem Urlaub perfekt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Hulk16 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Chrissie schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen, schöner Bericht Ruderboot! Melde mich nach einem Jahr pause auch wieder. Ab Samstag sind wir wieder in Spodsbjerg auf Dorschjagd. Haus und Boot beim IBI gebucht.
> Da wir W-Lan in der Hütte haben werde ich mal aktuell von der Insel berichten. Wünsche allen oben auf der schönen Insel ein fettes Petri... Gruss Chris



Petri Chris, erzähl mal was geht.......


----------



## onkelmichi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

So wie versprochen kurze Info nach einer Woche Lohals.
FH, Boot, Service und Preis bei baeltferie top. Danke die Damen. #6
Wetter/Wind hat leider nicht ganz so mitgespielt, so dass keine langen/täglichen Ausfahrten möglich waren. Bei meinen drei Ausfahrten zur Brücke habe ich aber problemlos mein baglimit erreicht. Dorsche reichlich vorhanden, aber jede Menge mit denen ich mich für nächstes Jahr verabreden musste. Mitgenommen ab 50cm, der grösste hatte 65 cm, aber alle gut im Futter also schöne Filets. Gefangen hab ich an der Ständerbrücke bei den Pfeilern 21-23 und 52-57 zum grossen Teil auf Beifänger in gelb. Darauf dort sogar 3 Platte als Beifang. Vier meiner Dorsche frühmorgens (Bereich 21-23) hatten auch noch kleine Platte im Hals.
Apropos Platte. Bei zuviel Wind Ostseite LL unter Land geangelt. Beissen wie gehabt zwischen 8 und 14 m. Keine richtig grossen dabei und teilweise noch nicht gut im Futter August und September sind mir dafür lieber.
Da meine Angelsucht noch nicht wirklich gestillt ist, hänge ich jetzt impulsiv noch eine Woche Mommark dran und berichte davon in dem entsprechendem Forum.
Allen die noch hier sind bzw jetzt kommen ein dickes Petri, kaum reise ich ab soll das Wetter gut werden.
#h


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,


Morgen um 05:00 geht es los Richtung LL/ Spodsbjerg incl. Fähre Fynshavn/ Boyden. Dazu lecker Frühstück mit Eibrot, Krabben und Remoulade.
2 Wochen entspannen und entschleunigen |wavey:
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Hafen auf ein Bier und Hot Dog.


Bis denne und Petri,


Stefan


----------



## Dorschjigger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin moin,


hier nun auch von mir ein kleiner Bericht zu unserer Woche auf LL:
Wir waren vom 9.6 bis zum 16.6 auf LL und sind erstmalig von Spodsbjerg aus gestartet. Die 8 Jahre zuvor waren wir bei Morten in Bukkemose beheimatet, was sich aus bekannten Gründen dieses Jahr kurzfristig zerschlug.
Zu unserem neuen Anbieter (IBI/ Nikolai) kann ich nur positiv berichten. Kurzfristige, unkomplizierte Buchung mit Unterstützung und Beratung von Nikolai war schnell erledigt. Das gemietete Haus gut eingerichet und sauber. Das gemietete Boot in einem top Zustand ohne Aussetzer. So wünscht man sich das!!!
Einzige Sache mit kleinem "?":
Man bucht das Boot für eine Woche, kann es aber erst am Samstag ab 12 in Empfang nehmen und muss es wiederum am Freitag bis 17 Uhr abgeben?! Ist aber wohl ne ähnliche Geschichte wie bei Ferienhäusern, bei denen man unterm Strich 6 Tage nutzt, aber 7 bezahlt...

Wir (6 Personen/2 private Boote, ein gemietetes Boot) waren die ersten beiden Tage mit drei Booten auf dem Wasser, später auf Grund von Motorproblemen nur noch mit zwei Booten.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, das Wetter war insgesamt top. Wir konnten jeden Tag rausfahren. An zwei Tagen hatten wir top Bedingungen, was Strömung und Wind angeht. Die anderen vier Tage hatten wir mit etwas zu viel Wind oder auch Nulldrift zu kämpfen.
So, nun zum Wesentlichen:
Wir sind gleich am Samstag gegen 15 Uhr raus, um das neue Gebiet zu erkunden. Erster Fisch unserer Gruppe war ein 78 cm Dorsch. Danach gleich noch 2 > 50 cm. Das sorgte natürlich gleich für Euphorie, dass tatsächlich, wie einigen Berichte hier erwarten ließen, die "Krise" überstanden ist und "unser Langeland" zurück ist. Zeitgleich wurde diskutiert, wie man denn das Baglimit "auslegen" könne usw.
Tjoa, dass wars dann aber auch schon fast für den Urlaub:
In den folgenden Tagen blieb der 78er mit Abstand der größte Dorsch. Teilweise fingen wir Massen an kleinen Dorschen, aber es gab auch mal Stunden ohne jeden Biss.
Wir hatten uns vorgenommen nichts unter 50 cm abzuknüppeln, dies führte aber dazu, dass wir eine von zwei geplanten Fischmahlzeiten in der Woche komplett streichen mussten und auf einen Schnitt von 6 verwertbaren Fischen pro Angler/Woche kamen. Das ganze bei 5 bis 10 h pro Tag auf dem Wasser.

Gespräche und die Gesichter der Angler im Hafen zeigte, dass es allen ähnlich ging. Je länger die Woche dauerte, desto mehr Boote blieben lange Zeit im Hafen. Die "Baglimits" wurden eigentlich nie ausgereizt. Lediglich ein Angler erzählte stolz von 8 "Dorschen" am Vortag, von den auf Nachfrage aber nur 2 > 50 cm waren. 

Lediglich 3 Angler mit einem ordentlichen Fang haben wir getroffen. Diese waren an einem Tag von Spordsbjerg mit dem Boot bis nach Bukkemose runter gedonnert und hatten 15 ordentliche Dorsche (ü 50 cm). Dort scheint es ja noch einigermaßen zu laufen, wie ja auch oben beschrieben wurde.
Wir selbst haben wirklich alles ausprobiert was Gebiete um Spordsbjerg und verschiedenste Köder angeht. Wir haben selbst gesucht, haben uns zu anderne Booten gesellt und und und.

Schlussendlich war der Urlaub erholsam und schön, aber ein Angelurlaub ohne Fisch...wir erwarten ja nicht jeden Tag 5 Kracher > 70 cm, aber bei den kleinen Pimmeldoschen bleibt ja jeder Drillspaß auf de Strecke. Dazu waren die Verletzungen der Fische größtenteils so einzuschätzen, dass Minimum 1/3 der Dorsche eingegangen sein werden, was auch nochmal das Anglerherz bluten lässt.

Dies führte dazu, dass wir uns nach vielen Jahren LL entschlossen haben, ein neues Gebiet für unsere Urlaube zu suchen. Wahrscheinlich wird es uns nach Norwegen führen. Wir nehmen dann die lange Fahrt in Kauf, um ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen. 

Wir hoffen, dass sich der Dorschbestand in den nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahren erholt, aber unserer Einschätzung nach ist davon nicht auszugehen, sollte sich nicht drastisch etwas ändern. Sollte es so sein, kommen wir auch gerne wieder, da die Insel bis auf die momentanen Fangaussichten perfekt ist.
Bis dahin bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht zu viele Anbieter das gleiche Schicksal wie Morten erleiden müssen, aber davon ist leider auszugehen.


Petri Heil,


ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu vielen die Vorfreude auf den kommenden Urlaub genommen ( Vllt sind wir ja auch einfach unfähig oder die Dorsche haben Diät gehalten :m)


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

hej Dorschjigger...leider entspricht dein Bericht nicht ganz der Wahrheit, denn bei IBI kannst du *schon immer* das Boot am Samstag kurz nach *8.00 Uh*r erhalten.
Dorsche sind auch genug vorhanden...schau dir die Fänge von - dorsch*thomas - in der letzten Woche an.... er und sein Kumpel Dirk waren voll zufrieden wie viele andere Angler auch.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich kann Walter da nur zustimmen.  Ich fahre schon lange nach Spodsbjerg, die ersten Male noch zu Jörgen Due. Da war Nikolaj noch angestellt bei ihm. Eins kann ich sagen, alle Leute die Samstags morgens im Hafen waren, haben auch sofort das Boot bekommen. Das aber nur am Rande. Fisch ist reichlich und vor allem auch in guten Größen da. Egal ob hinter dem grünen Turm oder im Norden. Man muss die Spots nur genau treffen und schon rappelt es. Die meißten Probleme hatten wir mit teils heftiger Strömung, war die beherrschbar, fingen wir auch gute Dorsche. Viele haben viel zu viel Klimbim am Vorfach, wir fischen meißt mit Einzelköder, maximal 1 kleiner Beifänger. Dazu muss man den Köder wirklich ganz ruhig am Grund halten und keine wilden Bewegungen machen. Man brauch ja nur mal den Steg entlang gehen und auf die Angeln schauen die im Halter stehen. Bei vielen Anglern herrscht anscheinend die Meinung vor, viel am Vorfach bringt viel Fisch. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Einige Boote fischen auch viel zu flach und wundern sich dann, das nur kleine Dorsche beißen. Manchmal ist es ja so, das sie auch flach stehen. Nur im Moment haben wir und auch andere Boote die guten Dorsche in Tiefen von 40m und mehr gefangen. Es gehört für mich immer dazu, erst einmal ein paar Plätze anzufahren und zu schauen, wo die größeren Dorsche stehen . Das kann auch mal 2-3 Tage dauern, aber dann fahre ich meißt auch nur noch die Stelle an, die für mich am vielversprechendsten ist. Ich finde es gut, das so viel Kleindorsch da ist, das ist doch ein Zeichen für eine stabile Zukunft.  Das man die Größeren erst einmal suchen muss, macht doch den Reiz aus. Um so größer ist doch die Freude, wenn es dann geklappt hat. Wir werden auf jeden Fall nicht ' abwandern' , dazu gibt das Gebiet viel zu viel her. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf ende August. Wünsche Allen ,die oben sind einen fischreichen Urlaub. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Alles Fische von 83- 107 cm( Fisch der Woche  mit 13,5 Kg von meinem Freund Dirk)


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hier noch ein paar


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke für die Berichte und die schönen Fotos da kommt man gleich ins träumen. 

Schön das es wieder aufwärts geht. 

Über etwas bin ich jedoch immer etwas "verwundert" es wird ein persönliches MM angegeben als ob man dem Bestand damit  etwas gutes tuhen würde, wenn ein maßiger Fisch geringe Überlebens Chancen hat warum entnimmt man ihn dann nicht?


----------



## zander67 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> Danke für die Berichte und die schönen Fotos da kommt man gleich ins träumen.
> 
> Schön das es wieder aufwärts geht.
> 
> Über etwas bin ich jedoch immer etwas "verwundert" es wird ein persönliches MM angegeben als ob man dem Bestand damit etwas gutes tuhen würde, wenn ein maßiger Fisch geringe Überlebens Chancen hat warum entnimmt man ihn dann nicht?



Habe nicht gelesen, dass maßige verletzte Fische zurück gesetzt wurden.

 VG


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

"Dazu waren die Verletzungen der Fische größtenteils so einzuschätzen, dass Minimum 1/3 der Dorsche eingegangen sein werden"

"Wir hatten uns vorgenommen nichts unter 50 cm abzuknüppeln, dies führte aber dazu, dass wir eine von zwei geplanten Fischmahlzeiten in der Woche komplett streichen mussten"

Ließt sich für mich so [emoji853]


----------



## zander67 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Stulle schrieb:


> "Dazu waren die Verletzungen der Fische größtenteils so einzuschätzen, dass Minimum 1/3 der Dorsche eingegangen sein werden"
> 
> "Wir hatten uns vorgenommen nichts unter 50 cm abzuknüppeln, dies führte aber dazu, dass wir eine von zwei geplanten Fischmahlzeiten in der Woche komplett streichen mussten"
> 
> Ließt sich für mich so [emoji853]



"Teilweise fingen wir Massen an kleinen Fischen...."
 Kann man jetzt lesen wie man will, ich würde bei Massenfängen nicht von maßigen Fischen ausgehen.
 Aber auch egal.
 Was mich mehr wundert, wieso mindestens 1/3 der Dorsche eingegangen sind.
 Beim Angeln mit Wurm ok, kann passieren wenn geschluckt.
 Aber mit Gummifisch oder Pilker müsste die Überlebensrate eigentlich deutlich höher sein.#c 

 VG


----------



## Dorschjigger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

|supergri
Wo fange ich an?!


Also erst einmal liegt uns/ mir nicht daran Langeland schlecht zu machen. Wir sind immerhin seit 9 Jahren jährlich hier und haben es lieben gelernt. Nach unserer einstimmigen Entscheidung uns nach nem anderen nem neuen Revier umzuschauen herrschte Grabesstimmung, aber es ist unumgänglich.
Hätten wir jeder 2-3 ü. 50 Dorsche pro Tag gefangen und als "Highlight" jeder 1-2 Dorsche ü 70, wäre die Diskussion nie aufgekommen. Da wir fast alle junge Familienväter sind, haben wir nicht die Möglichkeit mehrmals im Jahr Angelurlaube zu machen. Dazu der finanzielle und zeitliche Aufwand. Da sollten dann schon ein paar besondere Fänge drin sein und nicht nur seltener Zufall. Ansonsten wäre es nichts anderes als an unserem Hausgewässer Hunte/Weser. Da fangen wir an nem Durchschnittstag auch unsere 3-4 Zander, die dann nen ähnlich Drill abliefern wie die 50 er Dorsche.
Klar wird es ein paar Pro Angler geben, die die 3-4 Spots kennen, die noch ordentliche Dorsche bringen. Dazu muss man sich ja z.B. nur entsprechende Youtube Videos von den "Holländern" angucken.
Diese "Kenner" sind wir nicht. Fahren auch nur einam pro Jahr hoch. Aber wir haben trotzdem entsprechendes Knowhow was die Dorschangelei angeht. Und das man seit 4-5 Jahren die ordentlichen Dorsche auf Gufis die nur in der Strömung taumeln oder nur leicht gehoben werden fängt ist auch bekannt. Wie gesagt, wir haben alles ausprobiert. Gufis Twister, Pilker, Creatures, Krebsiminitate. Am normalen Bleikopf, am losen Blei etc.
Wir haben selber gesucht, sind die Kanten von 18 m auf bis zu 55 Meter runter getrieben. Dazu hatten wir nen Echolot inklusive Tiefenkarte und haben GPS Points bei Fängen gesetzt und haben die Stellen wiederholt aufgesucht.
Tipps haben wir uns beim ansässigen Angeladen und bei Nikolai geholt. Dazu 5 bis 10 Stunden täglich geangelt. Da sollte auch bei Durchschnittsanglern mehr Dorsch bei rum kommen. Ähnliche Fänge hätte man z.B. auch in der Lübecker Bucht, da ist die Anreise nur halb so weit, das Umfeld natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit LL.

Vom Norden Rote/Grüne Tonne, bis Spielfeld südlich des Grünen Turms haben wir alles abgegrast. Lediglich in den Seegrasfeldern beim Grünen Turm gab es regelmäßige Fänge. Das Bermudadreieck haben wir nich aufgesucht, war uns einfach zu weit weg.

Zu der Geschichte mit dem Boot kann ich nur sagen, dass uns bei Anreise gesagt wurde, wir können das Boot ab 12 Uhr haben. Das Haus ab 14 Uhr, konnten dort aber schon gegen 11 rein. Am Freitag fuhren wir gegen 10 raus, da sagt Nikolai zu mir, dass wir das Boot bis 17 Uhr abgeben können/sollen. Das haben wir so hingenommen. War aber soweit auch ok, da viel längeres Angeln eh nicht möglich war. Also über Nikolai würden wir jederzeit wieder buchen, da gibts nichts zu meckern!

Bei den Kleindorschen ist es natürlich so, dass wir alle verletzten kleinen Dorsche, die zu verwerten waren, mitgenommen haben.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele der Dorsche verendet sind, weil meines Kenntnisstands alle Fische die aus den Kiemen bluten sterben. Dazu räume ich Fischen mit Haken in Bauch oder Kopf auch keine großen Chancen ein. Von den Dorschen die aus 30-50 Metern hoch kommen ganz zu schweigen.
Von diesen Dorschen hatten wir halt viele. Man merkte nen Biss, Anschlag gesetzt und nach ein paar Wiederholungen hing auch der Kleindorsch. Das dann oft in Kopf, Kiemen, Bauch etc. Schätzungsweise waren das nahezu 1/3 der Kleindorsche.
Insgesamt ist es halt so, dass wir auf Grund der mageren Fänge die letzten 3 Jahre und aus den o.g. Gründen abwandern. Davor haben bombastisch gefangen, aber das ist scheinbar dem Durchschnittsangler nicht mehr möglich...#c
Kann sein, dass es besser wird, aber erholt haben sich die Bestände noch lange nicht. Bei dem anhaltenden Angeler- Fischerdruck werden sie es auch so schnell leider nicht. Aber es ist halt wie in der Natur. Viele Räuber, weniger Beute. Wird die Beute gering, verschwinden die Räuber und die Beute vermehrt sich wieder. :m
Wäre nur zu schön, wenn ihr Recht hättet und ich Unrecht habe und es daran liegt, dass wir einfach miese Angler sind #t


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ok dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, wenn sie bluten werden sie wohl verwenden, das sehe ich auch so. Zu den 30m hatte ich mal eine Studie gelesen die ihnen erhebliche Überlebenschancen zusprach am besten war es je schneller sie zurück gesetzt wurden.


----------



## chaco (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

stefan,bleib mal auf der ecke von ll ,wenn du die plätze kennst klappt dat besser,und zu ibi beste wo gibt! 2 wochen noch..............


----------



## Zanderman (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

_*Moinsen Dorschjigger und alle LL Freunde,*_
ich  kann den anderen Schreibern eigentlich nur zustimmen.Guter Fisch ist  reichlich vorhanden, man muss aber schon an manchen Tagen suchen. Der LL  Belt konfrontiert uns nun mal mit sich dauernd ändernden  Bedingungen.Unterschiedliche  Strömungsrichtungen und Geschwindigkeiten  bisweilen mehrfach am Tag wollen berücksichtigt werden (zumindest in den  tieferen Bereichen). Auch wir haben oft die Situation heute Top und   morgen Schneider am gleichen Ort erlebt, aber das hat doch auch seinen  Reiz. Wie war das mit dem schönen Spruch: 100 % Fischen bedeutet das 90 %  der Fische sich in 10 % des Wassers befinden:malso immer wieder auf ein Neues.-
Was  ich aber nicht richtig nachvollziehen kann ist eure hohe Quote an Fisch  der das Rücksetzen wohl nicht überleben würde...wir haben zuletzt im  April während der 14 Tage mit 2 Mann im Boot bei 8 Angeltagen ca 200 bis  250 Dorsche im Boot gehabt.Wir achten auf das Baglimit und haben ein  Schonmass von 50cm angesetzt.Wir haben genau 2 Fische abschlagen müssen  weil sie verangelt waren, der Rest wurde schonend zurückgesetzt und ich  bin fest davon überzeugt das die allermeisten dies auch überlebt  haben.Wenn wir Bisse in größeren Tiefen haben die offensichtlich  untermassig (<50 cm) sind haben wir sie entsprechend vorsichtig  gedrillt....und das entspricht eigentlich auch den letzten Jahren  so...Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich will hier keinem Menschen seine  anglerischen Fähigkeiten absprechen, aber vielleicht liegt es auch an  den Ködern. Wir angeln fast nur noch mit unseren selbstgebauten  Dorschbomben mit beweglichem Lasergeschärften Haken und erwischen die  Dorsche fast ausschiesslich vorne im Maul, die Haken sind den Gewichten  angepasst und je nach Situation lassen wir zwischen 50 gr bis 280 gr  in´s Wasser trudeln (kann man inzwischen in allen Versionen auch bei  Thomas und Chris im Laden bekommen, wir basteln sie halt selber gerne  für uns). Wenn Beifänger haben wir einen drüber und auch der mit recht  großem Haken ..aber keinen Tannenbaum wie man sie oft auf den Booten  sieht...--
Andere werden andere Methoden bevorzugen und genauso gut  oder besser fangen, wir haben jedenfalls in der Regel unser Baglimit mit  richtig guten Küchendorschen zwischen 50 und 80 cm in der Kiste gehabt,  der Meterdorsch fehlt uns allerdings immer noch.- Aber die  "Kampfmakrele" ist im August wieder für 3 Wochen vor Ort und dann  versuchen wir es erneut...also lasst uns noch ein paar über (vor allem  Du mein lieber Walter, geh mal schön auf Mefo#.
Euch allen eine schöne Zeit und dickes Petri


----------



## rule270 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ruderboot schrieb:


> So, ran an die Tasten.
> Da ich mich vor jedem Angelurlaub auf Langeland über ausführliche Fangberichte freue, möchte ich natürlich auch gleiches zurückgeben.
> Vorgestern ging unser einwöchiger Urlaub in Langeland, Bagenkop, natürlich viel zu schnell, zu Ende.
> Unsere Zielfische waren Dorsch (logisch), Makrele, Platte und Hornhecht.
> ...



Hy 
Ich kann es mir nun nicht verkneifen euch ein Tip zu geben.
Sucht mal im NDR Videotext Tafel 669 nach Glückstadt dort steht etwas von Hoch und Niedrigwasser. Fahrt danach mal raus 2 Std vor den Gezeitenwechsel dann werdet ihr auch fündig.
Die Strömung ist sehr wichtig wenn auch alle sagen nicht keine Gezeiten in der Ostsee.
Daher möchte ich das mal weitergeben. Ich angle schon sehr lange im LL. Belt mit Erfolg.
Auch in diesem Jahr hat es kleine Fische gegeben. Doch auch Petrus hatte mit mir ein "Einsehen". Ich hatte schöne Fische von 70 bis 100 cm am Haken. An einem Tag war ein Kutter von Heiligenhafen oder so in meiner Nähe. Auf dem Kutter war nicht so viel wie ich sehen konnte. Bei mir ging richtig die Post ab sodas ich mir die Fische aussuchen konnte .
So ist das nunmal. Getreu " Es kütt wi et küt"
Alles schöne auf unserer Insel.
Übrigens Reiner macht weiter .
"Den gamle Told" 
zu erreichen: surmann3@aol.com.   Tel. :004525543892
Nur zur Info.

Hy Rudi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Bei den Kleindorschen ist es natürlich so, dass wir alle verletzten kleinen Dorsche, die zu verwerten waren, mitgenommen haben.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele der Dorsche verendet sind, weil meines Kenntnisstands alle Fische die aus den Kiemen bluten sterben. Dazu räume ich Fischen mit Haken in Bauch oder Kopf auch keine großen Chancen ein. Von den Dorschen die aus 30-50 Metern hoch kommen ganz zu schweigen.
> Von diesen Dorschen hatten wir halt viele. Man merkte nen Biss, Anschlag gesetzt und nach ein paar Wiederholungen hing auch der Kleindorsch. Das dann oft in Kopf, Kiemen, Bauch etc. Schätzungsweise waren das nahezu 1/3 der Kleindorsche.




Im Schnitt sterben 11,2% der Dorsche, die released werden. In diesen Zahlen sind auch Dorsche mit Blutungen, Bartrauma etc. enthalten. Ich denke nicht, dass wir Angler in der Lage sind, zu erkennen, ob ein Dorsch überleben wird oder nicht. So setze ich auch zukünftig Dorsche die für mich untermassig sind, zurück. Wenn 9 von 10 Dorschen diesen Vorgang überleben, denke ich, handelt es sich um eine sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Einstellung. Übrigens müssen natürlich auch in Dänemark blutende, untermassige Dorsche zurückgesetzt werden und auch Dorsche, die wegen einer Verletzung behalten werden, zählen zum Baglimit...




Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass es besser wird, aber erholt haben sich die Bestände noch  lange nicht. Bei dem anhaltenden Angeler- Fischerdruck werden sie es  auch so schnell leider nicht.



Das ist eine falsche Aussage! Die Dorschbestände haben sich erholt und sind im sicheren Bereich. Der SSB liegt bei 27.400 Tonnen und wir werden in 2019 in einem Bereich von ca.50.000 Tonnen liegen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass laut Wissenschaft hierfür ein Jahrgang verantwortlich sein soll. Die Anglerfänge stellen diese Aussage zumindest in Frage, denn bei uns rund um Fehmarn fangen wir Dorsche zwischen 15cm und 60cm. Sicherlich fehlen die "Großen" zur Zeit, jedoch werden die an bestimmten Plätzen auch regelmäßig gefangen. Dorsch ist ausreichend vorhanden, gerade auch vor Langeland. Man muss allerdings auch die Plätze kennen. Auch vor Fehmarn stellen wir fest, dass sich die Standplätze in den letzten Jahren verändert haben. So sind ehemalige Htspots heute wertlos, dafür sind neue Plätze dazugekommen. Plätze, die vor 3 Jahren keine Fische brachten. Den Grund kann ich nicht erklären, aber das macht unser Hobby ja so spannend.

Interessant ist aber, dass die Politik uns Angler an der Erholung nicht teilhaben lassen will, sondern die Fangquoten ausschließlich der kommerziellen Fischerei zugestehen will.

Übrigens ist Dorschangeln vor Langeland immer eine Resie wert, ob mit oder ohne Fängen. Der Langelandbelt mit seiner Landschaft und den großen Pötten ist einfach ein Erlebnis!


----------



## dirka (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Fisherbandit da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Sind seit über 15 Jahren regelmäßig da oben und wir hatten auch schon sehr schlechte Zeiten.

Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Überraschungen bei Plätzen die wir mehr oder weniger aus Verzweiflung angefahren sind und mittlerweile regelmäßig von uns angesteuert werden.

Da wir im September fahren bleiben ja immer noch die Platten. Und das macht ja auch Spaß. Im Endeffekt steht immer das gemeinsame angeln im Mittelpunkt. Und darauf freut man sich jedes Jahr aufs neue. Wir fahren nie nach Langeland um die Truhen bis zum Anschlag zu füllen. Dann muss man sich wirklich andere Ziele suchen.

Allen die jetzt oben sind oder fahren ein dickes Petri und lasst mal hören wie es so läuft. 



Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,

Hier ein kurzer Staus aus Spodsbjerg. Gestern ca. 20 Dorsche unter 40 cm und ein paar Platte. Alles schwimmt wieder #6 Heute eine nullnummer und ich habe alle Tiefen von - bis abgefischt. Egal, Super Wetter und der Pelz ist angesengt #6 VG und Petri, Stefan


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hej von Langeland,

kurzer Bericht der ersten Tage folgt gleich. Also ob sich die Dorschbestände genügend erholt haben möchte ich als sehr regelmäßiger Angler auf der Ostsee mal stark bezweifeln. Es gibt zwar erfreulicher Weise eine gute Zahl an Jungfischen, aber Euphorie ist meines Erachtens noch lange nicht angesagt. Außerdem bin ich kein Arzt, aber bei den geschlachteten Fischen in den letzten Tagen sah die Leber vieler Dorsche recht merkwürdig aus und teilweise musste man sie fast suchen, so klein war sie. Die Welt ist noch lange nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Langeland 2018
Etwas spät, aber nun der Erste Bericht von der diesjährigen Tour. Ich bin ja erst am Sonntag etwas verspätet angereist, da ich noch in Slowenien zum Fliegenfischen war.
Die anderen Jungs hatten bereits am Sonntag die ersten brauchbaren Dorsche gefangen. Der Samstag war leider dem Wind zum Opfer gefallen. Meine Hoffnung am Sonntag noch mit ins Geschehen  eingreifen zu können ließ sich leider nicht realisieren.
Also sind wir am Montag voller Hoffnung zum ersten Mal gemeinsam raus. Der Wind schien deutlich stärker als vorhergesagt. Das war dann aber auch ganz deutlich so. Die abnehmende 3 war eine klar 4-5.
Recht schnell fanden wir den Fisch. Es waren einige kleine dabei, aber nicht die Massen an Kleinfisch, zum Glück. Die Größe ging bis guten 60 und wir konnten noch einige um die 50 fangen. Am Mittag war es plötzlich vorbei mit dem Dorsch. Keine Bisse mehr, keine Fische auf dem Echolot. Der Wind und damit die Wellen frischten auch eher unangenehm auf.
Wir beschlossen dann, es auf Plattfisch zu versuchen. Versuchen war das richtige Wort. Plattfisch Angeln auf Langeland ist eigentlich ein Selbstläufer. An einer unserer Bekannten stellen machten wir Halt und versuchten es in 5-9m Tiefe. Alles voller Kraut. Kein Angeln möglich. Einige Kilometer weiter war das Wasser Kraut frei, aber es war kein Fisch zu fangen. Das war mehr als merkwürdig und uns stand das Fragezeichen ins Gesicht geschrieben. Aber trotz mehrerer Versuche in verschiedenen Tiefen, blieb es bei keinem Plattfisch. Naja erstmal egal, wir hatten mehr als eine Mahlzeit an Dorschen zusammen und beendeten den 1. Tag.
Das Boot in Spodsbjerg ist wie immer top in Schuss und unsere Unterkunft liegt zwar etwas abgelegen aber ist ein wahres Schmuckstück. So großzügig habe ich in Dänemark noch nicht gewohnt. Alle Räume richtig groß und hohe Decken. Das Haus scheint frisch renoviert zu sein und liegt auf einem Bauernhof in Nachbarschaft zum Vermieter. Sehr nett und bei den ersten kleinen Problemen sofort zur Stelle und zur Hilfe geeilt.
Tag 2 
Heute sollten die Temperaturen steigen, beim rausfahren spiegelglatte See. Und bereits am Morgen war es zu warm für eine lange Hose auf dem Boot. Allerdings brauchten wir Sonnencreme in erheblicher Menge.
Nach einem Zwischenfall in der Nacht, ich darf nicht weiter darüber berichten, kamen wir etwas später los heute.
Zuerst versuchten wir es natürlich an der Stelle, wo wir gestern „ganz gut“ gefangen hatten. Allerdings konnten wir weder hier, noch an den folgenden Stellen ein Fisch fangen. Nach erster Enttäuschung erreichten wir unseren persönlich nördlichsten Punkt. Und von hier kamen wir auch bis zum Ende nicht mehr weg.  Kaum war der Motor aus, schon waren die ersten Beiden im Drill. Und so ging es den Tag über munter weiter. Wir drifteten immer wieder ca. ne Halbe Stunde die Strecke mit 0,5 bis 1,5 Km/h Richtung Norden. Dann wieder zurück und neu angesetzt. Es kamen einige brauchbare Dorsche ans Tageslicht und so kamen wir an unser Baglimit. Natürlich gab es auch kleine unterhalb der 38cm und auch unterhalb unserer persönlichen Mitnahme Größe, aber auch hier nicht in Massen.
Mit dem Passieren der Color Line über den Belt, beendeten wir einen fantastischen Angeltag. Sonne satt, kein Wind, top Drift und Fisch. Natürlich sind nicht die ganz großen Dorsche dabei, aber wir sind mit Größen bis ca. 64cm sehr zufrieden. 
Mal schauen, was morgen passiert.


----------



## Der Goldaal (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Mittwoch
Was soll passieren an so einem Tag. Morgens schon so warm, dass man bereits am Haus wusste, dass man mit kurzer Hose aufs Boot kann, oder eher muss. Die Sonne knallte vom Himmel und kaum Wind. Voller Eifer am Hafen angekommen, Boot gestartet und los. Heute mal in die andere Richtung, hinterm gelben Turm vorbei. Angeln bei 25m runter. Haben wir was vergessen, irgendwas ist komisch. Der Blick aufs Echolot verriet nichts Gutes. Eine Drift von über 6 Km/h. Da kommt man zumindest in der Abdrift nur kurzzeitig runter. MIST. Das verdirbt einem den ganzen Tag. Die Theorie sagt, dass die Drift Richtung Süden abnimmt. Das ist reine Physik, weil Spodsbjerg ja die schmalste Stelle zwischen den Inseln ist. OK… Also Hebel auf den Tisch und weit ganz weit, ganz ganz weit Richtung Süden gedonnert. Da standen am Horizont auch schon einige Angelboote. Aber immer wenn wir in die Nähe kamen, düsten die auch schon wieder los, weiter runter. Irgendwann sind wir ihnen nicht mehr gefolgt. Zwischendurch haben wir es natürlich immer wieder probiert. Aber bis auf ein paar wirklich große Makrelen und einigen zu kleinen Dorschen konnten wir nichts ans Tageslicht fördern. Die Drift meinte es gut, und so mussten wir dann gar nicht mehr so weit zurück fahren. Gegen Mittag beschlossen wir den Abbruch und suchten die Imbiss Bude für ein paar Risted Hotdog auf und gleich gegenüber ließen wir das Eisfräulein auch nicht einsam in ihrem Laden stehen und gönnten uns noch ein Softeis. Im Haus angekommen lief irgendwas Wichtiges im Fernsehen….keine Ahnung mehr was das war. Ich hoffte, dass die Drift am Abend bestimmt nachlässt. Wieso ich der Meinung war weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall schossen wir genauso wie morgens über den Belt. Unsere Versuche den Anker zu setzen und vielleicht einen Plattfisch bei der Strömung zu fangen schlugen auch fehl. 
Doch plötzlich knickte die Drift ein wenig ein und wir versuchten es doch nochmal auf Dorsch. An einem Berg, der von 37m auf 25 steigt, setzten wir an. Und gleich Biss. Aber dieser Fisch und zwei weitere Gute Fische stiegen nach kurzen Drill gleich wieder aus. Es sollte heute einfach nicht sein. Also feierabend.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin aus Spodsbjerg,

Und ein kurzer 2ter Bericht. Im großen und ganzem war das Angeln sehr mau und die Suche zum Fisch sehr schwierig. Sackweise Kleindorsch, Platte waren schwer zu finden und die Muschelfelder, Sandboeden waren verkrautet im Verhaeltnis zu 2017. Dazu kommen immer mehr Stellnetze die das Angeln schwierig machen. Na ok, die Fischer leben halt davon.
Dennoch habe ich die Zeit wieder genossen. Super Wetter, relaxt und wieder entschleunigt bevor es am Freitag nach Hause geht. 2019 ist schon bei IBI gebucht und dann fuer 3 Wochen #6
Für Alle die jetzt kommen wünsche ich krumme Ruten und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## BioRico (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo,
ich werde demnaechst das erste mal vom Boot bei Langeland / Spodsbjerg angeln. Hauptsaechlich auf Plattfisch (makrelen waeren auch toll)

Was fuer Gewichte sollte ich da einplanen? Ist es moeglich immer Plattfisch zu Angeln mit Gewichten unter 100gr (natuerlich nur wenn das Wetter es zu laesst).


Gruss Rico und danke fuer jeden Tipp!


----------



## Carptigers (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wenn du nur Platte willst, kannst du auch noch leichter fischen.
Ich starte meist ab 2m Tiefe bis max 15m. 
Ich fische auch nur vom treibendem Boot.


----------



## Cerebellum (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es lokale Beschränkungen gibt was das Würmergraben betrifft?

Gruß von Kleinhirn


----------



## BioRico (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Platte willst, kannst du auch noch leichter fischen.
> Ich starte meist ab 2m Tiefe bis max 15m.
> Ich fische auch nur vom treibendem Boot.




Danke schonmal!
Hast du noch weitere tips fuer mich? Habe das noch nie vorher gemacht. Bin sonst fast nur an Land unterwegs.


Gruss Rico


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Am besten mit einem Runningboom fischen.
Am Ende ein ca 1,5m Vorfach anbinden. Am besten etwas mit Rotation. Als Farbe läuft gelb meist sehr gut auf Platte. Andere gehen aber auch.
1m oberhalb des Booms weiteren Seitenarm anbinden in ca. 0,80cm Länge.
Nicht mit den Würmern geizen ;-)
Je mehr Perlen und Rotationskörper du verwendest, desto schwerer muss das Blei sein, damit der Köder nicht all zu weit weg vom Boot ist.


----------



## eiche64 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo,

wie siehts derzeit aus mit dem Fisch ? Fahre nach langer Zeit am 21.7. auch mal wieder nach Bagenkop.
War eigentlich immer zufrieden um diese Zeit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin,


Ich war in meinem Urlaub letze Woche auch mal in Bagenkop und habe festgestellt dass wo die Leihboote liegen (THF) es nur schrottig aussieht. Da helfen auch keine Schwimmstege. Alles ist ungepflegt und wirkt marode.

Der Fischereihafen sieht aus wie auf einem Friedhof und es sind fast nur zu renovierende Kutter zu sehen.
Da lobe ich mir Spodsbjerg Havn, sauber und gepflegt, Regeln die eingehalten werden, das Ambiente einfach passt.


Schwimmstege in Spodsbjerg wären natürlich wünschenswert um das abenteuerliche Einsteigen auf das Boot zu erleichtern #6



Nun ja, das ist zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck.


Petri,


Stefan


----------



## Helmand (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir waren in der letzten Juniwoche in Spodsbjerg zu unserer jährlichen Tour. War prima, tolles Wetter mit reichlich Sonne und auch schöne Dorsche. Die wollten zwar gesucht werden, sind aber wirklich reichlich vorhanden. Die Masse an Jungfischen ist erstaunlich, auf einen guten Dorsch kommen gefühlt 4 - 5 Kleine bis ca. 35 cm. Da wir nicht so tief (max. 25 m) angeln und auch nur Gummis mit Einzelhaken nutzen war das zurücksetzen in aller Regel unproblematisch. Die Strömung war an einigen Tagen grenzwertig, mit unseren max. 120 g Bleiköpfen musste  man da schon ordentlich arbeiten. Mit unserer Truppe haben wir fast jeden Tag das Limit erreicht oder waren knapp drunter. Abgesehen von den Tagen mit Fußball, da waren die Prioritäten dann anders gesetzt.  War eine tolle Woche, neben der Angelei blieb auch noch genug Zeit für die Geselligkeit. Wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder, gebucht ist schon...


----------



## Helmand (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Und gleich noch eine Frage an die Gruppe: Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Smartlinern 21 Cuddy von IBI gemacht? Bin im Oktober noch mal mit der Familie vor Ort und würde das dann gerne nehmen. Bisher haben wir immer ein Limbo 585 genommen, weil die so schön stabil im Wasser liegen. Sind die Smartliner wesentlich „kippeliger“? Und wie fahren die sich? Wäre schön wenn mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen könnte. Danke!


----------



## chaco (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin hab gerade das Boot,also ich finde zum Angeln,fahren,Spaß haben,ist das Ding ok,Verarbeitung naja,die nächsten 2 Wochen hab ich wieder das limbo585  mein Favorit bleibt Ryds 535 fc Gruß aus ll rudi


----------



## buttweisser (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Ich war in meinem Urlaub letze Woche auch mal in Bagenkop und habe festgestellt dass wo die Leihboote liegen (THF) es nur schrottig aussieht. Da helfen auch keine Schwimmstege. Alles ist ungepflegt und wirkt marode.
> ...




Hat die dich irgend jemand bezahlt dafür, das du Bagenkop hier so nieder machen mußt? Schrottreife Kutter und dann Spodsbjerg ... wo Regeln eingehalten werden usw. so ein sinnloses blablabla.


----------



## eiche64 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das der Hafen von Bagenkop innerhalb von fünf Jahren so runtergekommen sein soll. Mir hat es dort bisher immer besser 
gefallen als in Spodsbjerg, aber das ist Ansichtssache. Ich lass mich einfach überraschen.Wollte eigentlich nur wissen was im Süden so geht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Zanderman (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



chaco schrieb:


> Moin hab gerade das Boot,also ich finde zum Angeln,fahren,Spaß haben,ist das Ding ok,Verarbeitung naja,die nächsten 2 Wochen hab ich wieder das limbo585  mein Favorit bleibt Ryds 535 fc Gruß aus ll rudi




Moinsen,
die Cuddy ist ein gutes Boot, von der Rumpfform ähnlich gut wie die qualitativ bessere Ryds (vor allem wenn sie die Initialen SE plus Baunummer hat)...wenn der Einstieg nur über den Bug möglich ist dann hat die Ryds in der Bauform FC das nachsehen.

Die Limbo ist mit diesen Booten überhaupt nicht vergleichbar weil der Rumpf völlig anders konzipiert ist...Wenn die See nicht zu unruhig ist hat man auf der Limbo super viel Platz, wenn es aber mal wirklich grenzwertig ist würde ich immer eine Ryds FC oder DL bevorzugen.-Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen: Nikolais Limbos sind super Leihboote  für Gruppen bei normalen Wetterbedingungen, aber wenn es richtig kachelt wäre ich lieber in einer Cuddy oder Ryds aufgehoben.


----------



## murmeli1965 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Also ich fahre jedes Jahr zwei Mal nach Bagenkop, das letzte Mal im Mai diesen Jahres.
Ich wüsste nicht was in Bagenkop runtergekommen sein soll.
Da ist zwar mal eine Planke an den Stegen morsch aber das wird alles zeitnah wieder instand gesetzt.
Bin immer bei Torben Hansen und die Boote und Motoren sind immer gepflegt und zu 100% einsatzfähig.
Und fast in jedem Urlaub sind Fischkutter in der Werft zum Überholen, das ist wohl ganz normal, oder?
Keine Ahnung was sich manche Leute bei ihren Posts denken...|kopfkrat

Gruß Oldi


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre jedes Jahr zwei Mal nach Bagenkop, das letzte Mal im Mai diesen Jahres.
> Ich wüsste nicht was in Bagenkop runtergekommen sein soll.
> Da ist zwar mal eine Planke an den Stegen morsch aber das wird alles zeitnah wieder instand gesetzt.
> Bin immer bei Torben Hansen und die Boote und Motoren sind immer gepflegt und zu 100% einsatzfähig.
> ...




und @ Buttweiser


Ich wollte Bagenkop in keiner Weise schlecht reden #d Ich bin schon auf LL gewesen wo noch die Fähre von Kiel gefahren ist und habe die Jahre verfolgt und auch bei THF mein Boot gemietet. Da hat THF noch gar nicht den Service in Bagenkop angeboten sondern da war das Slippen nur in Bukkemose möglich. @Buttweiser, nicht blubbern sondern erst einmal schlau machen.  

Ich habe ausdrücklich meinen persönlichen Eindruck vermittelt und ich stehe dazu.


Gruß,


Stefan


----------



## chaco (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Komme gerade aus Bagenkop alles schick da!


----------



## TeeHawk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Helmand schrieb:


> Und gleich noch eine Frage an die Gruppe: Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Smartlinern 21 Cuddy von IBI gemacht? Bin im Oktober noch mal mit der Familie vor Ort und würde das dann gerne nehmen. Bisher haben wir immer ein Limbo 585 genommen, weil die so schön stabil im Wasser liegen. Sind die Smartliner wesentlich „kippeliger“? Und wie fahren die sich? Wäre schön wenn mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen könnte. Danke!



Waren letztes Jahr im Oktober mit unserem eigenen Smartliner Fisher 21 in Spodsbjerg. Der Rumpf ist identisch. Liegt stabil im Wasser, auch bei höheren Wellen, von "kippelig" also keine Spur.

Unser hat 100 PS. Mit denen fährt man super. Top Speed 55 km/h und steuert sich ohne Lenkkraftunterstützung sehr gut, da die "Schwergängigkeit" des Steuers das "Kurs halten" sehr einfach macht.

Wir waren übrigens zu viert auf dem Boot.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hat die dich irgend jemand bezahlt dafür, das du Bagenkop hier so nieder machen mußt? Schrottreife Kutter und dann Spodsbjerg ... wo Regeln eingehalten werden usw. so ein sinnloses blablabla.



Und genau wegen diesen blöden Aussagen wie du sie tätigst , schreiben so Leute wie Walter ( Multe) nicht mehr hier im Board.  Immer sofort negativen Senf dazu geben. Er hat ausdrücklich geschrieben, das es sein Eindruck ist. Schon mal überlegt, warum kaum noch Reiseberichte hier geschrieben werden? Gruß Thomas


----------



## autoglas (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Es fehlen noch viel mehr boardis aus diesem Grund schade


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



autoglas schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch viel mehr boardis aus diesem Grund schade



So ist es Horst


----------



## Zanderman (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

sicherlich richtig....aber die Vielzahl von "Sozialen Plattformen" trägt auch dazu bei das hier sowenig gepostet wird.In anderen Gruppen/Foren wie z.Bsp. dem Bootsanglerclub gibt es ähnliche Erscheinungen...dort tauschen wir uns nicht mehr über UKW Funk aus sondern über Whatsapp -We chat oder per Handyflatrate--gab es alles vor einigen Jahren noch nicht heute hat es fast jeder. Der " Kumpel" hat die Info fast sofort und meist kostenlos oft mit Bildern, notfalls als Sprachnachricht und fast von überall aus möglich. Hier den Trööt zu pflegen bedarf hingegen einer Internetverbindung. -
Ist halt eine schnelllebige Zeit heutzutage.
Zum anderen Dauerthema der letzten Posts (Bagenkop) möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben (ich kenne Bagenkop seit 1974):Natürlich ist es heute nicht mehr der  so ziemlich wichtigste Orte auf der Insel. Früher kam man mit der Fähre an und musste erstmal am Zoll vorbei, von Spodsbjerg sprach kaum ein Mensch. Über die ganze Insel hoch bis in den Norden nach Lohals oder sogar Hov, dort war gut was los und vor Hov haben wir Dorsch ohne Ende gefangen in allen Größen.Der Wegfall der Fähre mit dem zollfreien Einkauf hat Bagenkop bestimmt nicht gut getan, aber inzwischen wurde doch der Hafen richtig ansprechend umgebaut und ich weiß nicht was es dort groß zu meckern gibt. Im April war alles optisch in Ordnung, die Torskedeller waren auch o.k. , wenn auch nicht ganz so lecker wie die vom Klaus (die sind einfach genial:k:k:k).Schade das es sich für die Fischereigenossenschaft nicht gelohnt hat weiter den Strassenverkauf zu machen...-
Wir lieben jedenfalls unsere Insel so wie sie ist und versuchen fast jeden Urlaub mal die Häfen abzuklappern.


----------



## TeeHawk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Wegfall von den Haus & Boot Booten in Bagenkop schon eine Lücke hinterlässt. Oder liegen die noch da und werden von jemand anderem weiter betrieben? Bin leider erst Ende Oktober wieder dort.


----------



## jörg12345 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin 
Ein paar Häuser von Morten (ehmals Haus und Boot ) hat Reiner ,,  der bei Haus und Boot gearbeitet hat ,jetzt zur Vermietung, Boote hat er auch ein paar , siehe internet   ( Den gamle Told ) wir sind am 14.07.wieder für eine Woche da ,Haben über ihn ein schönes Haus erste Reihe slipanlage Buckemose mit Boot auf Trailer.
Werde euch Berichten was da so los ist 
LG und Petri an alle die hier sind


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Und genau wegen diesen blöden Aussagen wie du sie tätigst , schreiben so Leute wie Walter ( Multe) nicht mehr hier im Board.  Immer sofort negativen Senf dazu geben. Er hat ausdrücklich geschrieben, das es sein Eindruck ist. Schon mal überlegt, warum kaum noch Reiseberichte hier geschrieben werden? Gruß Thomas






Moin Thomas,


Danke für deine Worte und ich ziehe mich jetzt auch zurück. Das bringt hier keinen Spaß mehr. 

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## hansenfight (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

tschüß


----------



## merlo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Und genau wegen diesen blöden Aussagen wie du sie tätigst , schreiben so Leute wie Walter ( Multe) nicht mehr hier im Board.  Immer sofort negativen Senf dazu geben. Er hat ausdrücklich geschrieben, das es sein Eindruck ist. Schon mal überlegt, warum kaum noch Reiseberichte hier geschrieben werden? Gruß Thomas




|wavey:Hallo Thomas|wavey:

Ohne "WENN UND ABER" du hast Recht #6

"Das ewige |krach: in letzter Zeit kann einem wirklich den 
sogenannten Verleider anhängen" !!!
Gruss merlo


----------



## buttweisser (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Und genau wegen diesen blöden Aussagen wie du sie tätigst , schreiben so Leute wie Walter ( Multe) nicht mehr hier im Board.  Immer sofort negativen Senf dazu geben. Er hat ausdrücklich geschrieben, das es sein Eindruck ist. Schon mal überlegt, warum kaum noch Reiseberichte hier geschrieben werden? Gruß Thomas




Warum ist dann das eine blöde Aussage?


Schließlich hat SVFNOR damit angefangen Bagenkop schlecht zu machen, und ich habe mein Unverständnis dafür zum Ausdruck gebracht, Punkt.


Einer schreibt eine persönliche, negative Meinung über Bagenkop - das hälst du für richtig. Und ich schreibe meinen Unmut über diese Meinung und das hälst du für falsch. Das muß ich nicht verstehen.



Also bleibt mal schön ruhig und hört auf damit Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg gegeneinander schlecht zu machen. ....und Tschüß


----------



## Cerebellum (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin, ich fahre nächste Woche nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach LL. Habe als Kind vom Boot mit Pilker gefischt. Heute sind ja wohl eher Gummifische angesagt, was für Gewichte sollte ich denn da einpacken? Ich weiß, so leicht wie möglich, aber was ist denn so in der Regel erforderlich? Gufis habe ich von 7-15cm, ein paar Pilker kommen auch mit von 40-125g, aber Jigköpfe? Kann jemand helfen?

Mit besten Grüßen vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Aber jetzt Mal ehrlich. Wie können sich erwachsene Männer wegen solch einem Mist hier in die Haare kriegen oder beleidigt die Beteiligung im Board verweigern. Das kann ich für meinen Teil nicht nachvollziehen . Ich war 25 Jahre in Bukkemose und Bagenkop, fand sogar dass sich dort alles zum Vergleich zu früher verbessert und verschönert hat, wie z.B. die neue Häuserpromenade direkt in Bagenkop. Nun, durch die Insolvenz von Morten, waren wir dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Spodsbjerg. Anders dort, aber auch schön und alles gepflegt. Ich persönlich finde die Nähe zum Fanggebiet in Spodsbjerg oder Bukkemose besser als von Bagenkop. Aber das sind eigene Erfahrungen. Ansonsten gönne ich jeden sein persönliches Empfinden. Deswegen hier gleich loszuhacken hat was von der Kindergarten. Habe heute wieder bei Nikolaj ab den 04.05.19 gebucht. Ich schreibe gerne weiter hier meine kurzen Tagesberichte und auch ein Wochenfazit. Ei Fach weil es Spaß macht und somit allen die noch in freudiger Erwartung auf den Urlaub sind die Spannung erhöhen kann. Gruß Torsten


----------



## Stulle (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Moin, ich fahre nächste Woche nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach LL. Habe als Kind vom Boot mit Pilker gefischt. Heute sind ja wohl eher Gummifische angesagt, was für Gewichte sollte ich denn da einpacken? Ich weiß, so leicht wie möglich, aber was ist denn so in der Regel erforderlich? Gufis habe ich von 7-15cm, ein paar Pilker kommen auch mit von 40-125g, aber Jigköpfe? Kann jemand helfen?
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen vom Kleinhirn


Das sollten die richtigen Größen sein ich war aber lange nicht mehr vom Boot aus los.


----------



## Helmand (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Moin, ich fahre nächste Woche nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach LL. Habe als Kind vom Boot mit Pilker gefischt. Heute sind ja wohl eher Gummifische angesagt, was für Gewichte sollte ich denn da einpacken? Ich weiß, so leicht wie möglich, aber was ist denn so in der Regel erforderlich? Gufis habe ich von 7-15cm, ein paar Pilker kommen auch mit von 40-125g, aber Jigköpfe? Kann jemand helfen?
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen vom Kleinhirn



Jigköpfe bis zu 120 oder 150 g sollten schon dabei sein, wenn Du auch bei kräftiger Strömung auf Tiefe kommen willst. Und die Dorsche sind nun mal meistens unten zu finden. Strömungen bis 6 oder 7 km/h sind im Belt nicht selten, da wird es mit weniger Blei dann schnell eng. Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!


----------



## fischerheinrich (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber jetzt Mal ehrlich. Wie können sich erwachsene Männer wegen solch einem Mist hier in die Haare kriegen oder beleidigt die Beteiligung im Board verweigern. Das kann ich für meinen Teil nicht nachvollziehen . Ich war 25 Jahre in Bukkemose und Bagenkop, fand sogar dass sich dort alles zum Vergleich zu früher verbessert und verschönert hat, wie z.B. die neue Häuserpromenade direkt in Bagenkop. Nun, durch die Insolvenz von Morten, waren wir dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Spodsbjerg. Anders dort, aber auch schön und alles gepflegt. Ich persönlich finde die Nähe zum Fanggebiet in Spodsbjerg oder Bukkemose besser als von Bagenkop. Aber das sind eigene Erfahrungen. Ansonsten gönne ich jeden sein persönliches Empfinden. Deswegen hier gleich loszuhacken hat was von der Kindergarten. Habe heute wieder bei Nikolaj ab den 04.05.19 gebucht. Ich schreibe gerne weiter hier meine kurzen Tagesberichte und auch ein Wochenfazit. Ei Fach weil es Spaß macht und somit allen die noch in freudiger Erwartung auf den Urlaub sind die Spannung erhöhen kann. Gruß Torsten




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Klar vergreift sich hier auch mal jemand im Ton, aber nicht andauernd und die Mehrheit auch nicht bzw. nie.

Ich für meinen Teil kann nicht nachvollziehen, dann sofort von dannen zu ziehen und nix mehr zu posten.

Wenn ich einen Reisebericht von Spodsbjerd, Lohals, Bagenkop oder sogar von Als, Mommark schreiben kann, werde ich es auch wieder machen (hoffentlich im August...)


----------



## Helmand (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber jetzt Mal ehrlich. Wie können sich erwachsene Männer wegen solch einem Mist hier in die Haare kriegen oder beleidigt die Beteiligung im Board verweigern. Das kann ich für meinen Teil nicht nachvollziehen . Ich war 25 Jahre in Bukkemose und Bagenkop, fand sogar dass sich dort alles zum Vergleich zu früher verbessert und verschönert hat, wie z.B. die neue Häuserpromenade direkt in Bagenkop. Nun, durch die Insolvenz von Morten, waren wir dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Spodsbjerg. Anders dort, aber auch schön und alles gepflegt. Ich persönlich finde die Nähe zum Fanggebiet in Spodsbjerg oder Bukkemose besser als von Bagenkop. Aber das sind eigene Erfahrungen. Ansonsten gönne ich jeden sein persönliches Empfinden. Deswegen hier gleich loszuhacken hat was von der Kindergarten. Habe heute wieder bei Nikolaj ab den 04.05.19 gebucht. Ich schreibe gerne weiter hier meine kurzen Tagesberichte und auch ein Wochenfazit. Ei Fach weil es Spaß macht und somit allen die noch in freudiger Erwartung auf den Urlaub sind die Spannung erhöhen kann. Gruß Torsten



Bin ganz deiner Meinung, verstehe auch nicht warum hier so oft aggressiv aufeinander eingedroschen wird. Für mich hat das hier mit Urlaub und Hobby zu tun, das allein sollte doch schon zur Entspannung beitragen... Schade wenn der Austausch hier immer dünner wird.


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ein paar Häuser von Morten (ehmals Haus und Boot ) hat Reiner ,,  der bei Haus und Boot gearbeitet hat ,jetzt zur Vermietung, Boote hat er auch ein paar , siehe internet   ( Den gamle Told ) wir sind am 14.07.wieder für eine Woche da ,Haben über ihn ein schönes Haus erste Reihe slipanlage Buckemose mit Boot auf Trailer.
> Werde euch Berichten was da so los ist
> LG und Petri an alle die hier sind



Das ist dann wohl der Rest? 
http://www.angelurlaub-langeland.com/index.htm

Was mich etwas wundert ist die Tatsache, dass die Seite bereits im Januar 2017 an den Start ging.
Im Sommer 2017 habe ich noch ein Boot bei H&B gemietet und habe mich über den verwahrlosten Hof gewundert.
Ich kenne H&B nun gute 20 Jahre und habe gesehen wie die gewachsen sind. Allerdings habe ich auch sehen müssen, wie alles den Bach runter ging. Schade eigentlich, dass es die jetzt nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> 
> Danke für deine Worte und ich ziehe mich jetzt auch zurück. Das bringt hier keinen Spaß mehr.
> ...



Hej Stefan........das hab ich dir schon vor längerem gesagt :q:q


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir haben von Spodsbjerg aus auch wieder bombig gefangen. Viel Kleindorsch aber auch viele Fische zwischen 80 und 109 Zentimeter.#6#6


----------



## Carptigers (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Sehr schön Rolf, seit ihr morgen noch vor Ort?


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hi Florian, nein leider nicht mehr. Bin jetzt seit Samstag wieder zu Haus aber Mitte August, wenn die Sommerdorsche hoffentlich vor Ort sind, dann bin ich wieder am Start und versuche diese zu ärgern :q #6


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wir haben von Spodsbjerg aus auch wieder bombig gefangen. Viel Kleindorsch aber auch viele Fische zwischen 80 und 109 Zentimeter.#6#6



Moin,moin zusammen,

das liest sich ja vielversprechend! Wir sind in zwei Wochen wieder am Start.Wir waren letztes Jahr im August das erste mal in Spodsberg und haben für dieses Jahr gleich wieder gebucht.
Was mich interessieren würde ist, wie es dieses Jahr mit der Strömung bzw Drift aussieht. Letztes Jahr war bis auf einen Tag unter 400 gr. Gewicht nicht vernünftig nach unten zu kommen.
Dieses Jahr geht auch ein Driftsack mit auf die Reise.
Hier nun einige Fragen:

Mit welchen Jigkopfgewichten angelt ihr in Tiefen von 25 - 40m?

Lieber Richtung Norden oder Süden für diese Zeit?

Ist sonst noch jemand zu dieser Zeit, ab 28.07 dort ? 

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Schöne Grüße
Andreas#h


----------



## eiche64 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wie sieht es denn nun im Süden mit Fisch aus ? Meine Anfrage is in dem ganzen Zoff hier bissl untergegangen.
Bin ab 21.7. nach ein paar Jahren wiedermal in Bagenkop und wollte nur mal wissen was so geht.
Platte sollte ja nich das Problem sein, aber wie sieht es mit Dorsch aus ?

Gruß Jens


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@angelfreund 1534
Bei uns standen die Fische sehr verstreut. Ansammlungen von  vernünftigen Dorschen haben wir nicht gefunden. Fast alles Einzelfische und die im Belt verteilt. Wir konnten nicht feststellen das im Süden oder Norden besser gefangen wurde. Wir haben mit Jigköpfen von 50 bis 200 Gramm in Tiefen von 25 bis 55 Metern gefischt. Bei Strömung zwar viel werferei aber die Andrift ist halt unser Ding.........halten nicht so. Der Driftsack nützt dir nur etwas wenn der Wind euch schiebt und nicht der Gezeitenstrom. 

@eiche64 
Die Leute die ich kenne fangen vor Bagenkop überwiegend Platte und für Dorsch fahren diese in den Belt. Wir sind früher auch viele Jahre in Bagenkop gewesen und haben dort auch gut Dorsch gefangen......diese Zeiten sind meiner Meinung nach jedoch vorbei.
In den Belt von Bagenkop aus zu fahren ist ne ganz schöne gurkerei die wir, auch Aufgrund der immer schlechter gepflegten Boote dort, nicht mehr auf uns nehmen wollten.


----------



## hagel21 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Andreas,
schöne Ecke hast du dir ausgesucht.Wünsche
schöne Ferien.Wir waren auch dort zweimal haben
dort sehr gut gefangen ,die Kinder und meine Frau
besser als ich aber das ist ja keine Kunst.
Wir sind in einer Woche in Mommark.
Also alles Gute.
Thorsten


----------



## eiche64 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke fuer die Antwort, die Fahrt in den Belt stört uns nicht, da wir das schon des Öffteren gemacht haben. Vielleicht geht ja an den zahlreichen 
Wracks was. Gibts denn in Bagenkop noch irgendwo Seeringler oder Wattis, denn der Angelshop hat ja zu , wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe !?

Gruß Jens


----------



## hagel21 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Es gab zu meiner Zeit noch einen Angel Laden im Bereich Bagenkop. Das war im Ort Bukemose oder kurz
davor??? Dort konnte man auch Boote und Ferienhäuser mieten. Musste mal im Internet schauen.
Hagel


----------



## Kay63 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

http://thf.dk/willkommen/

Torben Hansen in Tryggelev


----------



## nowortg (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Es gibt noch den Shop von Langeland Touristik. Ist nur ein paar Meter vom Hafen entfernt.


----------



## eiche64 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke, die Läden von Torben und die in Spodsbjerg kenn ich . Ich wußte nur nich ob es in Bagenkop noch einen gibt. 
Werd ich ja am Wochenende sehen ob da noch was geht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



hagel21 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> schöne Ecke hast du dir ausgesucht.Wünsche
> schöne Ferien.Wir waren auch dort zweimal haben
> dort sehr gut gefangen ,die Kinder und meine Frau
> ...



Hey Thorsten,
wünsche euch viel Spaß in Mommark,
Nur wenn man einen guten Lehrmeister hat, kann man gut fangen.
Kommt also nicht von ungefähr das deine Familie dir was vormacht.
schöne Grüße
Andreas


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hy Thorsten 

War im Mai 4Wochen oben.
War mein bester Urlaub seid Jahren. Musst Sie aber suchen
Viel Petry 

LG
Rudi |wavey:


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



eiche64 schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Antwort, die Fahrt in den Belt stört uns nicht, da wir das schon des Öffteren gemacht haben. Vielleicht geht ja an den zahlreichen
> Wracks was. Gibts denn in Bagenkop noch irgendwo Seeringler oder Wattis, denn der Angelshop hat ja zu , wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe !?
> 
> Gruß Jens




Hy 

Geh zu Thorben Hansen in Trygelev. Da ist ein Shop.
In Bagenkoob ist in der Alten Schmiede auch ein kleiner Laden. Dort wirst Du fündig.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



eiche64 schrieb:


> Danke, die Läden von Torben und die in Spodsbjerg kenn ich . Ich wußte nur nich ob es in Bagenkop noch einen gibt.
> Werd ich ja am Wochenende sehen ob da noch was geht.
> 
> Gruß Jens




Hy 

Geh zu Thorben Hansen in Trygelev. Da ist ein Shop.
In Bagenkoob ist in der Alten Schmiede auch ein kleiner Laden. Dort wirst Du fündig.
LG
Rudi


----------



## eiche64 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke, ich werd mich erstmal in Bagenkop umsehen. Vielleicht gibts ja bei Langeland Touristik auch welche. Das Boot hab ich diesmal
auch dort gemietet. Mal sehn ob die Dieselkutter was taugen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## nowortg (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ich hatte im Juni auch für 2 Wochen einen Dieselkutter. Boot war gut. Leider passte das Wetter nicht so wirklich. War einfach zu oft zu hoher Seegang. 

Stets Petri Heil


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Spodsbjerg
Danke für die Info,soll im Moment nicht schlecht laufen.
Werden den Fisch schon finden.#6


----------



## TeeHawk (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

War jemand von Euch schonmal Off-Season Ende Oktober, Anfang November in Bagenkop/Spodsbjerg und kann berichten wo Plattfisch und Dorsch zu finden war und wie gut oder schlecht er gefangen hat?


----------



## Nordlicht112 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> War jemand von Euch schonmal Off-Season Ende Oktober, Anfang November in Bagenkop/Spodsbjerg und kann berichten wo Plattfisch und Dorsch zu finden war und wie gut oder schlecht er gefangen hat?



Moin TeeHawk,

wir waren mehrmals sowohl im Oktober (Ende) in Spodsbjerg und im November in Bagenkop. Im Bereich Bagenkop standen die Dorsche flach bei 8 m an der Steilküste; da haben wir die mit Mefo-Blinkern gut befischt. Im Bereich Spodsbjerg ab Oktober viel gesucht, dennoch mäßig Dorsch bei 18-21 m, aber nicht in Mengen. Platte, die Du im Sommer auf 10-11m angelst, haben wir ab Oktober erfolgreich bei 5-6 m gefischt. Und dies aktiv.  Da in dieser Jahreszeit oft Westwindlagen vorliegen, ist Spodsbjerg schon ein guter Ausgangspunkt auch bei mehr Wind. Bei noch mehr Fragen -> PN
Gruß Malte


----------



## TeeHawk (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Danke für die Infos


----------



## buttweisser (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



eiche64 schrieb:


> Danke, ich werd mich erstmal in Bagenkop umsehen. Vielleicht gibts ja bei Langeland Touristik auch welche. Das Boot hab ich diesmal
> auch dort gemietet. Mal sehn ob die Dieselkutter was taugen.
> 
> Gruß Jens




Hallo Jens,

ich kann dich beruhigen, die Dieselschnecken taugen was, es kommt nur darauf an, welches du gemietet hast und welche Ansprüche du stellst. Die offenen Dieselboote bieten keinen Wetterschutz und haben keinen Kartenplotter. Ich ziehe deswegen die Boote mit Kajüte vor, gerade bei Regenwetter. Wenn die Sonne scheint, dann ist es eh egal. Obwohl eine Kajüte bei Temperaturen um 30 Grad auch ihre Vorteile hat.

Die Dieseler sind halt langsamer wie Benziner, dafür brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, wenn mal auf der Rückfahrt um Dovns Klint unvorhergesehen Windstärke 5 oder 6 aufkommt. Die sind bei entsprechender Fahrweise einfach sehr sicher. Das soll dich aber nicht zu riskanten Ausfahrten verleiten. 

Ansonsten liegen die Dieselschnecken ruhiger in den Wellen als die  kabbeligen Benziner und langsamer fahren hilft oft beim Entschleunigen. Und dann haben diese Boote einfach Platz zum Angeln. 

 Wenn du noch was wissen willst, dann frag einfach. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## eiche64 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

@ buttweisser 

Genau das waren meine Gedanken ,als ich gebucht habe. In Norge bevorzuge ich auch Dieselboote, weil die mir einfach sicherer in der Welle liegen.
Bei 5-6 ums Klint hab ich mit Torbens "Aluschrank" gehabt, das möchte ich nich nochmal erleben. Zumal der Dampfer voll besetzt war.
Vielleicht kennst du ja noch das Boot. Ich hab das Klinten gebucht, denke mal da is am meißten Platz fürs angeln.Außerdem ist ein Plotter eingebaut.
Keine Angst, ich fahr seit 23 Jahren auf dem Meer herum. Ich riskier meinen Hintern für keine Fischgräte dieser Erde. Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gruß Jens


----------



## nowortg (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,


die Klinten ist das Boot mit der stärksten Maschine von den Booten von Langeland Touristik. Sie liegt auch sehr ordentlich im Wasser.
Ich hatte für 2 Wochen die Keldsnor. Auch ein sehr ordentliches Boot.


----------



## buttweisser (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

OkEi und viel Spaß auf der Insel. Mit der Keldsnor fahre ich auch oft wenn ich oben bin. Sie ist zwar langsamer als die Klinten, hat dafür mehr Platz in der Kabine.


----------



## Uwe W. (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

kennt noch jemand den kleinen Dieselkutter aus Bagenkop(Boy)?War in den 90er Jahren als wir ihn gemietet hatten.Damals noch über Muskat.Langsam,schwer und man(n)musste ihn noch ankurbeln.Aber wenn es kappelig wurde,zeigte er seine stärken,wie ein Brett im Wasser gelegen.weitere Vorteile waren,man konnte den Fang hältern unterhalb des Bootes(natürlich nur unverletzte Fische)und auf der(manchmal langen)Rückfahrt hat man einfach das Boot ausgerichtet und den kleinen Gang eingelegt und schon tuckerte es fast allein zum Hafen zurück,wärend wir dir Fische versorgen konnten.War eine schöne Zeit damals.


----------



## eiche64 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Na dann hab ich doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## nowortg (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auf jedenfall gefällt es mir in Bagenkop besser als in Spodsbjerg. Die Wohnungen direkt am Hafen sind einfach klasse.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Findest du? So pralle find ich die nicht. Unglaublich viel verschenkter Platz über der Küche. Hätten sie lieber eine vollwertige 2. Etage in die Wohnungen bauen sollen.
Aber dann wären es ja keine Designerwohnungen mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nowortg (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Was heißt für dich vollwertige 2. Etage? Ich war bisher in 3 verschiedenen Appartments. 2 waren im Erdgeschoß, eins war 1. und 2. Etage. Da waren auf der 2. Etage ein Wohnzimmer, 3 Schlafzimmer und ein WC. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Da hat wohl jeder ne andere Sichtweise und das ist auch gut so. Ich persönlich finde Spodsbjerg Havn schöner und gemütlicher.|supergri


----------



## Zanderman (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moinsen,
wir sind mit der "Kampfmakrele" wieder vom 19.08. bis 07.09. in Spodsbjerg.-Bei guten Wetterbedingungen biete ich Mitfahr/angelmöglichkeit tageweise an für ein maximal 2 weitere Angler.Wenn also jemand in der  Zeit vor Ort ist und ohne Boot/erfahrung kann er sich gerne per PN melden.
Wir kommen seit vielen Jahren nach Spodsbjerg, meist 2 mal im Jahr.Die "Kampfmakrele" ist ein Rauhwasserboot Bayliner Trophy- 6,2 m lang- 150 PS stark-ausgerüstet mit AIS -Funk und Radar-Autopilot-Downrigger und....und..-
Wir kennen sicherlich viele Stellen vor Ort aber dies soll kein Guidingangebot sein (auch wir kennen Schneidertage), sondern soll einfach eine Möglichkeit bieten mal mit rauszufahren ohne sich selber sofort ein Boot ausleihen zu müssen (viele Neulinge haben ja keinerlei Erfahrung auf dem LL Belt und suchen Hilfe ). Wir haben davon  den Vorteil einer Spritbeteiligung und hoffen stets auf gute neue Kontakte, denn der Neuling von heute ist der alte Hase von morgen der mir dann vielleicht mal einen guten Tip gibt...also wer Interesse hat ...


----------



## hagel21 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Plant auf jeden Fall genug Fahrzeit ein wenn ihr Fähre von Fynhav
nehmen wollt..
Wir haben heute 9Std.von Dortmund nach Flensburg gebraucht..
Den Rest nach Mommark war ein Klacks.
Hagel21


----------



## jörg12345 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin Moin so bin wieder zuhause und 
Hier wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht von unsere Woche in Buckemose vom 14 .07bis 21.07.
Das Wetter war unglaublich schön und sehr heiß jeden Tag Sonne satt,
Samstag angekommen Haus direkt erste Reihe neben der slipanlage 
Haus war super viel neu gemacht worden .
Samstag sind wir gleich raus  von 15uhr bis 18 Uhr  da waren die 20 Dorsche erreicht ,
Und es ist reichlich !!!!! Fisch da und schöne Dorsche wir haben kaum untermaßige gefangen,haben das Mindestmaß auf 60cm raufgesetzt, wir haben die letzten Jahre noch nie so schöne Größe Dorsche gefangen wie diese Woche, obwohl der Fischer von Samstag bis Mittwoch jeden Tag mehrfach !!!!!!!! Seine Netze in stundentakt diereck vor Buckemose rein und raus holte ,das viel nicht nur uns auf .
Wir haben jeden Tag unsere Quote erreicht leider viel zu schnell,
Mann brauchte nicht raus in die Fahrrinne wo die meisten waren ,wir haben jeden tag vor der rinne und den Netzen in tiefen zwischen 22 und 30 mtr all unsere Dorsche gefangen .sowie richtig schöne fette Makrele immer wieder als beifang. 
Wir haben sie auf Gummi  ,Pilker 75 gr  bis 100gr.und jig gefangen
Farben orange  Rot und gelb ,schwarz lief so gut wie garnicht ,
Ich wünsche allen die jetzt oben sind und sich bald auf dem Weg mache Petri Heil
Und das ihr auch solche schönen und erfolgreiche Tage habt. 
Wenn ihr  noch Fragen etc habt schreibe gerne zurück.
LG Jörg


----------



## Cerebellum (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Jörg 12345, wie habt ihr doe Makrelen gefangen? Auch auf das Dorschgeschirr? oder hattet ihr eine Extra-Rute mit Makrelenpaternoster? Und in welcher Tiefe sind die zu erwarten? Würde mich über Info sehr freuen, bin grade vor Ort und habe keine Erfahrung mit Makrelen in der Ostsee und in der Nordsee nur wenig. 
Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## jörg12345 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin 
Wir haben die Makrele auf Pilker und beifänger gefangen in den Tiefen von 18 bis 32 Mtr, eigendlich überall wo wir geangelt haben , immer direkt beim auswerfen oder beim einholen,  wenn ihr Makrele haben wollt holt euch vorfächer dann bekommt ihr sie auch .
LG und Petri Heil


----------



## Cerebellum (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Bin jetzt auch wieder aus LL zurück, 2 Wochen Bombenwetter und Grillentzug, ich war 4 mal draußen, zweimal allein, zweimal mit Familie.
Hat sich immer gelohnt. Makrelen gab es leider nicht so viele aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch welche in der Flensburger Förde, da sind letztes Jahr wohl auch etliche gefangen worden.
In der Fahrrinne bei den Roten Tonnen vor Bukkemose habe ich auch einige kleine Köhler gehabt, so um 20cm (gingen natürlich zurück), das läßt auf kampfstarke Beutre in den kommenden Jahren hoffen, wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren welche in der Förde, die gingen richtig ab und schmecken tun sie auch.

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Kneuer (5. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin zusammen,

Für uns geht es nächsten Samstag los nach Lohals. Was sagen denn die Langelandfahrer? Macht die aktuelle Hitze das Fischen schwerer?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Wasser fürs Uferfischen zu warm sein wird und daher Küstenspinnrute und Brandungsruten daheim bleiben können, oder?


----------



## roofvisser (5. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir sind wieder auf unserer geliebten Insel für drei Wochen. Der erste Angeltag ging gut, schöner Fisch gefangen! Wir halten einen Bericht auf der Website www.zeevissenlangeland.nl, die regelmäßig aktualisiert wird. Es ist auf Niederländisch, aber ... Google Translate ist dein bester Freund und Fotos sind ohne Worte 

http://zeevissenlangeland.nl/spodsbjerg-augustus-2018-kees-en-ingrid/


----------



## Zanderman (5. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Petri Kees,
wieder schöne Fische 
in 2 Wochen liegt die "Kampfmakrele" auch wieder in Spodsbjerg. Wir freuen uns schon.
Allen vor Ort weiter viel Glück.


----------



## Stulle (7. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder auf unserer geliebten Insel für drei Wochen. Der erste Angeltag ging gut, schöner Fisch gefangen! Wir halten einen Bericht auf der Website www.zeevissenlangeland.nl, die regelmäßig aktualisiert wird. Es ist auf Niederländisch, aber ... Google Translate ist dein bester Freund und Fotos sind ohne Worte
> 
> http://zeevissenlangeland.nl/spodsbjerg-augustus-2018-kees-en-ingrid/


Danke für den Bericht auch wenn ich nur wenig lesen kann, schönen Urlaub habt ihr da. Vieleicht kriege ich meine Frau auch dazu [emoji16]


----------



## derrik (7. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo Rootvisser.Danke für deinen Bericht. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## dirka (8. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Auf den roofvisser ist verlass[emoji16]

Wenn wir noch zwanzig Jahre da hoch fahren klappt es bei uns vielleicht auch mal so. Petri

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischerheinrich (10. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Eine Frage an die "Eigenbootbesitzer":


Slippt ihr jeden Tag oder lasst ihr euer Boot für die Zeit, in der ihr in Spodsbjerg seit, im Hafen?


Wir überlegen, dieses Jahr mal mit dem eigenen Boot hochzufahren, ggf. schon nächste Woche für 4 bis 5 Tage.

Von daher die Frage. Klar, günstiger gehts wenn man jeden Tag slippt..., aber.. wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Dem oft starken Wind kann man ab und zu durch slippen ausweichen.
Auch mal die Gegend wechseln.
Ab 22.9. werden 3 Wochen lang alle Slipen ausprobiert.

Petri und gute Fänge
Ronni


----------



## Zanderman (12. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die "Eigenbootbesitzer":
> 
> 
> Slippt ihr jeden Tag oder lasst ihr euer Boot für die Zeit, in der ihr in Spodsbjerg seit, im Hafen?
> ...






Moinsen,
die "Kampfmakrele" wiegt fast 2 to vollgetankt, also slippe ich nur im Notfall wenn auf dieser Seite Wetterbedingt nix geht, Du aber auf der anderen Seite eine Chance hättest... ob Du dann im Westen aber wirklich besser dran bist lasse ich mal völlig ausser Betracht.Von der Reichweite her komme ich auf dem Wasser notfalls um die ganze Insel.

Aber ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter mal länger als ne Woche vor Ort und da ist es mir relativ Latte wenn mal 2 Tage keine Ausfahrt möglich ist.... und zu guter Letzt habe ich seit diesem Jahr einen Dauerliegeplatz und lasse daher den Dampfer einfach im Wasser.-
Andere Bootsbesitzer haben sicherlich andere Prioritäten und jeder für sich gute Gründe zu slippen oder den Kahn liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Kneuer (13. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir sind jetzt seit Samstag in Lohals. Bisher waren wir nur mal kurz ne Stunde mit dem Boot raus und haben direkt vor dem Hafen in ca. 10- 12m nach Platten gesucht. Bis auf einen Anfssser gabs aber erstmal nix. 

Abends von der Mole Lohals dann haben wir die erste Flunder des Urlaubs gefangen.


----------



## L. Henning (15. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin in die Runde |wavey:

Wie sehen denn zur Zeit die Fänge um Lohals aus?

MFG Lars


----------



## danalf (15. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hej Walter,gibts nicht zu berichten oder bist Du nicht oben?
Gruß Lutz#h


----------



## Multe (16. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



danalf schrieb:


> Hej Walter,gibts nicht zu berichten oder bist Du nicht oben?
> Gruß Lutz#h


Hej Lutz, natürlich sind wir hier - und es läuft - wie immer TOP#6


----------



## Kneuer (16. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Wir sind aktuell in Lohals und noch in der Findungsphase. Da Familienurlaub im Vordergrund steht, waren wir erst 3 Stunden in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Hafen. Dabei kamen 3 Platte rum. Dorsche werden mäßig viele von Tagestrips zur Brücke mitgebracht. Unser Nachbar hatte 3 Stück in der Kiste bei 3 Personen aufm Boot.


----------



## pau (16. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

bin auch wieder zurück


war wieder eine tolle zeit auf der insel.der fisch fang war sehr
gut.das wetter war super.


sehr gute fänge ab 20 meter.auch platten in der tiefe,und schöne.


----------



## roofvisser (19. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Heute war es "wind und wellen" auf die Langelandbelt....., aber wir haben große Fische gefangen!!

https://youtu.be/JEMccQla7do

Weitere Informationen und Bilder im Bericht auf der Website:
http://zeevissenlangeland.nl/spodsbjerg-augustus-2018-kees-en-ingrid/


----------



## Kneuer (20. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hier in Lohals tun wir uns ein wenig schwer, uns zurecht zu finden.

In der Kühlung liegen bisher nur 8 kleine Platten um die 30cm. Und das in bisher 9 Tagen. Gut, wir sind erst 3 oder 4 mal mit dem Boot für je ca. 2 Stunden raus gewesen und 2 mal in der Brandung gewesen, aber ich hatte es mir dennoch einfacher vorgestellt.

Die Plattenfänge sollen auch aktuell insgesamt nicht so berauschend sein.

Auf Dorsch haben wir es in Lohals noch nicht versucht, da wir den weiten Weg zur Brücke nicht machen wollten, wenn die Platten doch eigentlich vor der Haustüre liegen sollen.


----------



## L. Henning (20. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Kneuer schrieb:


> Hier in Lohals tun wir uns ein wenig schwer, uns zurecht zu finden.
> 
> In der Kühlung liegen bisher nur 8 kleine Platten um die 30cm. Und das in bisher 9 Tagen. Gut, wir sind erst 3 oder 4 mal mit dem Boot für je ca. 2 Stunden raus gewesen und 2 mal in der Brandung gewesen, aber ich hatte es mir dennoch einfacher vorgestellt.
> 
> ...





Moin,

ja um Dorsche zu fangen muss man zur Brücke oder zu Inseln, mit Glück aber auch in der Fahrrinne auf der Ostseite.

Ich meine auch das die Ostseite besser zum Platten angeln ist.

Auf Makrele wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, einfach aus dem Hafen raus und nordwestlich durch die Durchfahrt bei den Sandbänken. Ich meine da fährt man so ca. 20min und dann dort in der Tiefe von 15m-20m.....

Petri Heil #6


----------



## fischerheinrich (23. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

wir sind auch wieder zurück von Spodsbjerg,
Waren drei Tage zu zweit von Sonntag bis Dienstag erstmalig mit dem eigenen Boot dort.
Sehr einfaches gutes Slippen, freundlicher Hafenmeister, Anfang geglückt.

Sonntag und Montag ehr schwieriges Fischen, Wind bis 5bft, Strömung bis 2kn.
Die Dorsche standen sehr vereinzelt, aufgrund des Windes war das Suchen schwierig. Gefangen haben wir zw. 55 bis 75cm insg. 5 Fische.
Am Dienstag dann endlich nur Wind um 3bft. Beim grünen Turm und weiter südlich zw. 22 und 28m haben wir dann nochmal 6 gute Dorsche bis 90cm gefangen. Dazu Sonne, Sonne, Sonne. Und viele Dorsche unter 50cm, diese jedoch nicht mitgezählt.
Auch von IBI waren geschätzt 10 Boote draußen. Ein kleiner Angelkutter (Antje??) war auch hier unterwegs.

Meiner Meinung nach: ja, man kann Fische fangen, das zeigt ja auch Roofvisser, aber man muss sich schon gut auskennen, sowohl was Stellen wie auch Köder wie auch das Equipment (Boot, Echolot, GPS, Driftsack...), dann geht was. Und dann muss auch noch der Wind passen... Wir sind in allem keine Profis, sind zwar schon ein paar Male dort gewesen, aber es war zumindst für unsere Möglichkeiten jetzt nicht so viel Fisch da, dass man leicht was fängt (muss ja aber auch nicht...)

Fazit: Alles in Allem waren wir zufrieden, hat Spaß gemacht und wir kommen wieder, hoffentlich


----------



## Nin-ja (27. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo liebe Freunde,

 Auch wir sind leider schon wieder zu Hause. Dieses Jahr war Hammer mit viele große Dorsche. Ich kann viel schreiben, aber wir haben natürlich wieder ein Video:

https://youtu.be/--iJ1_MvHAw 

 |wavey:

 Grüße,

 Ninja


----------



## SFVNOR (27. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> Auch wir sind leider schon wieder zu Hause. Dieses Jahr war Hammer mit viele große Dorsche. Ich kann viel schreiben, aber wir haben natürlich wieder ein Video:
> 
> ...




Hallo Ninja


Petri heil für die schönen Fische und C&R aber der Umgang mit den Fischen empfinde ich als sehr grenzwertig. Der brutale Griff in die Kiemen #qwird dem Fisch bestimmt nicht gut tun und der Griff in das Maul ohne Unterstützung des Fischkörpers zum Foto macht den Umgang nicht besser.


Ich neide Euch ganz bestimmt nicht die Fänge aber etwas mehr Sensibilität gegenüber dem Fisch würde ich mir wünschen.


Petri und Gruß,


Stefan


----------



## derthomasgl (28. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo,
bin in ca.1 Woche in Bagekop. Kann mir Jemand sagen ob ich dann vom Strand angeln soll und wenn ja wo? Über jeden Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen. Zweite Frage lautet : wie schwer sind eure Pilker für Langeland?
Viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> Auch wir sind leider schon wieder zu Hause. Dieses Jahr war Hammer mit viele große Dorsche. Ich kann viel schreiben, aber wir haben natürlich wieder ein Video:
> 
> ...




:m
Danke für den schönen Film!


----------



## Nin-ja (28. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> :m
> Danke für den schönen Film!



:vik:


----------



## rule270 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



derthomasgl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin in ca.1 Woche in Bagekop. Kann mir Jemand sagen ob ich dann vom Strand angeln soll und wenn ja wo? Über jeden Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen. Zweite Frage lautet : wie schwer sind eure Pilker für Langeland?
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas




Hy Thomas
wenn Du von Land angeln möchtest gen nach Gulstav - Klint.


Pilker 125 Gramm oder wenn es geht auch leichter . 

Momentan sind Heringe da.
Farbe Grün Silber oder Blau Silber.
Fahr dort hin wo Möven zu sehen sind auf dem Wasser oder fahr mit dem Kutter raus.
LG und Petry 



Rudi


----------



## rule270 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



derthomasgl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin in ca.1 Woche in Bagekop. Kann mir Jemand sagen ob ich dann vom Strand angeln soll und wenn ja wo? Über jeden Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen. Zweite Frage lautet : wie schwer sind eure Pilker für Langeland?
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas




Hy Thomas
wenn Du von Land angeln möchtest geh nach Gulstav - Klint.


Pilker 125 Gramm oder wenn es geht auch leichter . Kann auch schwerer erforderlich sein je nach Strömung usw.

Momentan sind Heringe da.
Farbe Grün Silber oder Blau Silber.
Fahr dort hin wo Möven zu sehen sind auf dem Wasser oder fahr mit dem Kutter raus.
LG und Petry 



Rudi


----------



## Snoek (29. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin  zusammen, 
@nin-ja,
Super Film und petri heil zu deinen tollen fischen  es macht immer wieder Spaß deine Filme anzusehen. Ich finde die Vorgehensweise ,wie ihr die Fische behandelt, völlig in Ordnung. Irgendwie müsst ihr die Fische ja festhalten, beim abhaken oder beim fotografieren! Daß mal einer nicht stillhält ist völlig normal und ist jedem schon passiert. Jetzt wird sogar schon der kiemengriff kritisiert #d.lasst euch nichts einreden, ich freue mich schon auf euren nächsten Film :vik:

Gruß  snoek


----------



## csm101 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moinsen!

@nin-ja:

Supergeiler Film - einzige Anregung zur Änderung wäre die Filmmusik... 

Immer wieder gut!

Greetings

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## derrik (30. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo  nin-ja .Schöner Film wie immer. Hallo Ruhe 270 .Kannst du einen Kutter empfehlen?  Habe leider schon mal Pech gehabt.   LG


----------



## Nin-ja (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Snoek schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> @nin-ja,
> Super Film und petri heil zu deinen tollen fischen  es macht immer wieder Spaß deine Filme anzusehen. Ich finde die Vorgehensweise ,wie ihr die Fische behandelt, völlig in Ordnung. Irgendwie müsst ihr die Fische ja festhalten, beim abhaken oder beim fotografieren! Daß mal einer nicht stillhält ist völlig normal und ist jedem schon passiert. Jetzt wird sogar schon der kiemengriff kritisiert #d.lasst euch nichts einreden, ich freue mich schon auf euren nächsten Film :vik:
> 
> Gruß snoek


 
 Danke Snoek! :vik:


----------



## Nin-ja (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



csm101 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> @nin-ja:
> 
> ...



 Danke! Ja Musik ist immer ein problem. Hauptsächlich habe ich sehr wenig auswahl wegen die Copyright und freigabe davon, aber Deutsche schlager mag ich auch nicht.. :q


----------



## rule270 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo  nin-ja .Schöner Film wie immer. Hallo Ruhe 270 .Kannst du einen Kutter empfehlen?  Habe leider schon mal Pech gehabt.   LG


 Hy



Leider fahre ich nicht mit dem Kutter.
Ich habe selber mein Boot.
Daher kann ich Dir dazu nichts sagen.
Für andere Fragen und Tipps könnt ihr mich soweit ich weiß fragen.
LG

Rudi


----------



## rule270 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Danke Snoek! :vik:


 Hy an alle Angler.
Das was hier im Board zu sehen ist, sehen alle anderen auch und bilden sich Ihre Meinung und machen Stimmung damit. Dieses hat in Dänemark und auch anderswo schon seine Wirkung nicht verfehlt.
Das was im Video zu sehen ist passiert oft genug und lässt sich manchmal nicht vermeiden.  Daher überlegt Euch was ihr veröffendlicht.
Diesen Sommer habe ich ähnliches erlebt und mich sehr zurückgehalten mit meinen Urlaubserlebnissen und auch Erfolgen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Stulle (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Den einzigen den ich empfehle würde hat vor ein paar Jahren aufgehört. Danach war es ehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Nin-ja (31. August 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Ist doch einfach unterhaltsam, solche Reaktionen. |bla:


----------



## rule270 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo 
wir werden ja weiter sehen was los ist auf" Beld.
Petry 
Rudi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Schöner Film, den ich bereits geteilt habe. Der Film weckt Sehnsucht in mir- ich will zurück auf die Insel.



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Danke! Ja Musik ist immer ein problem. Hauptsächlich habe ich sehr wenig auswahl wegen die Copyright und freigabe davon, aber Deutsche schlager mag ich auch nicht.. :q



Wir hinterlegen unsere Filme mit Musik von NMC EPIC MUSIC!Die ist Copyright frei . Da sind geile Stücke bei. Musst mal gucken...


----------



## Nin-ja (3. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schöner Film, den ich bereits geteilt habe. Der Film weckt Sehnsucht in mir- ich will zurück auf die Insel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wir hinterlegen unsere Filme mit Musik von NMC EPIC MUSIC!Die ist Copyright frei . Da sind geile Stücke bei. Musst mal gucken...



Danke für die empfehlung! :m


----------



## mirko.nbg (3. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Dem oft starken Wind kann man ab und zu durch slippen ausweichen.
> Auch mal die Gegend wechseln.
> Ab 22.9. werden 3 Wochen lang alle Slipen ausprobiert.
> 
> ...




Wir sind 2 Wochen jedes Jahr mit unserem Boot da. Wir haben einen Liegeplatz. Wir haben keine Lust jeden Tag zu slippen. Das bischen Preisdifferenz im Bezug auf die "Arbeit" und den Zeitfaktor steht für uns in keiner Relation.


----------



## fischerheinrich (3. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir sind 2 Wochen jedes Jahr mit unserem Boot da. Wir haben einen Liegeplatz. Wir haben keine Lust jeden Tag zu slippen. Das bischen Preisdifferenz im Bezug auf die "Arbeit" und den Zeitfaktor steht für uns in keiner Relation.




Wir haben unser Boot auch fest im Hafen gelassen und nicht geslippt.
Allerdings ist die Slippe in Spodsbjerg sehr gut, wir haben gesehen, wie auch größere Boote in wenigen Minuten im Wasser waren bzw. wieder raus waren. Inkl. Boot dann wieder verzurren und Trailer startklar machen in geschätzt weniger als 15min, etwas Übung vorausgesetzt.

Da kann man schonmal schnell die Seite wechseln, wenn dauerhaft Wind von Ost angesagt ist.


----------



## Zanderman (3. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Boot auch fest im Hafen gelassen und nicht geslippt.
> Allerdings ist die Slippe in Spodsbjerg sehr gut, wir haben gesehen, wie auch größere Boote in wenigen Minuten im Wasser waren bzw. wieder raus waren. Inkl. Boot dann wieder verzurren und Trailer startklar machen in geschätzt weniger als 15min, etwas Übung vorausgesetzt.
> 
> Da kann man schonmal schnell die Seite wechseln, wenn dauerhaft Wind von Ost angesagt ist.






Wind von Ost ist zwar meist nicht gut, aber wir haben gestern z. Bp. bei fettem ONO Traumfänge gehabt .Drift lag bei etwas über 1 kn, Welle war auch reichlich und wir haben bei jeder Drift einen Dicken in´s Boot geholt. Gute Fische 72 cm bis 90 cm.
 Am Freitag hat dafür ganz Spodsbjerg gefangen und ich habe nur in´s Klo gefasst, bei offensichtlich optimalen Bedingungen. Überraschungen sind eben immer möglich: Vor 1 Woche hatten wir eine tolle Stelle mit Heringen obwohl wir eigentlich Makrele wollten, der Enkel hat die einzige an dem Tag gefangen.3 Tage später habe ich an der gleichen Stelle keinen Hering mehr gefangen, dafür die Makrelen teilweise gleichzeitig auf allen Haken...Der Belt ist immer wieder für Überraschungen gut..


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (10. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,

wir sind seit Samstag zum ersten Mal in Spodsbjerg und haben große Probleme mit der Strömung. Trotz Driftsack haben wir zum Teil über 6kmh. Jigheads bis 200g und Pilker bis 350g lassen sich bis ca. 10m Wassertiefe halbwegs passabel beangeln. Danach verliert man jeglichen Kontakt trotz dünner Schnur und ohne Beifänger. Dorsche sind daher Fehlanzeige. 
Als Alternative haben wir bisher handliche Platten gefangen, wobei man von denen auch mindestens drei Stück essen muss. 
Haben wir nur Pech, ist das Normal oder machen wir etwas falsch?Waren bisher immer in Norwegen.


----------



## Bitti2 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mettwurstalarm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir sind seit Samstag zum ersten Mal in Spodsbjerg und haben große Probleme mit der Strömung. Trotz Driftsack haben wir zum Teil über 6kmh. Jigheads bis 200g und Pilker bis 350g lassen sich bis ca. 10m Wassertiefe halbwegs passabel beangeln. Danach verliert man jeglichen Kontakt trotz dünner Schnur und ohne Beifänger. Dorsche sind daher Fehlanzeige.
> Als Alternative haben wir bisher handliche Platten gefangen, wobei man von denen auch mindestens drei Stück essen muss.
> Haben wir nur Pech, ist das Normal oder machen wir etwas falsch?Waren bisher immer in Norwegen.



Moin.

Ist normal. Schau unter https://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#sydstrbaelt die Prognose der Strömung an [auf "Strom" klicken]. Die Vorhersage ist ganz brauchbar.
 Heute abend wirds besser.... 

 Mit 350g Pilker brauchst bei dem Strom nicht anfangen. 



Tip: Einer fährt aktiv im Standgas gegen den Strom, der Rest angelt. Klappt bei uns immer. Dabei loost halt einer ....


Gruß


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (10. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (10. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Die Prognose haute tatsächlich hin. :vik: Gefangen haben wir allerdings noch nicht. 
Sucht ihr die Dorsche aktiv mittels Echolot oder sollte man die Spots anfahren und einfach mehrere Driften auf Verdacht machen?


----------



## Bitti2 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Mettwurstalarm schrieb:


> Die Prognose haute tatsächlich hin. :vik: Gefangen haben wir allerdings noch nicht.
> Sucht ihr die Dorsche aktiv mittels Echolot oder sollte man die Spots anfahren und einfach mehrere Driften auf Verdacht machen?






Letzteres. Das Echo brauche ich nur als Tiefenmesser. Wenn ich auf Dorsch gehe, nutze ich ausschließlich die Navionics-App auf meinem Smartphone mit den gesammelten Punkten der letzten 10 Jahre. Anfahren, ein paar Driften, wenn nix geht -> nächster Punkt. Irgendwo stehen die immer ...


----------



## dirka (11. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Stimme bitti2 zu. Probieren alle möglichen Stellen des plotters aus. Wenn nichts beißt geht's weiter.

Mit standgas fahren haben wir auch schon gemacht, wenn es gar nicht anders ging. Im Zweifel die etwas flacheren spots anfahren. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bitti2 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Moin,


Frage an die LL-Spezis: Wieso fährt aktuell die Fähre nach Tars nur im 2 Stundentakt? Bleibt das so bzw wie lang hält dieser Zustand an?

Danke


----------



## Helmand (17. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Frage an die LL-Spezis: Wieso fährt aktuell die Fähre nach Tars nur im 2 Stundentakt? Bleibt das so bzw wie lang hält dieser Zustand an?
> ...



Eine der beiden Fähren wurde am Freitag beim Anlegen erheblich beschädigt, in dieser Woche fährt daher nur eine Fähre. Hoffentlich müsst ihr nicht zu lange warten...
Gruß und Petri 
Andreas


----------



## Bitti2 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

ich will erst am 28ten fahren.  Bei schönem Wetter werden wir dann wieder für Bildernachschub der FB Seite von Nikolaj sorgen 


 Bis dahin können Sie die Fähre ja wieder hindengeln.....


Hab eben geschaut: Da war ja gar kein schlimmer Wind an dem Tag. Wohl der Azubi gefahren....


----------



## derrik (17. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo. Die ersten Tage sind vorbei. War nur in der Brandung mit  mäßigen Erfolg. 3 Plattfische und ein paar Hornhechte .Habe für Mittwoch ein Boot bestellt .Habe mal eine Frage. Wo wird denn zur Zeit Dorsch gefangen ?   Gruß Derrik


----------



## TeeHawk (18. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Unter den Einträgen vom 16.9. findet man nähere Informationen zum Fährenausfall


----------



## Bitti2 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Unter den Einträgen vom 16.9. findet man nähere Informationen zum Fährenausfall




Respekt, endlich mal nicht so ein langweiliges Standard-Anlegemanöver...|rolleyes


 Weiss jemand, wann das Ding wieder einsatzbereit ist? Ich will am 28ten fahren und nicht im Stau stecken :g


*Update*: Habs eben gefunden: Am Freitag soll das Ding wieder gehen. Quelle:
https://www.fyens.dk/langeland/Faergen-Langeland-Ude-af-drift-til-fredag/artikel/3285371


----------



## Carptigers (23. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hi Bitti, wir hatten letzte Woche keinerlei Stau.
Die Fahrt war sehr entspannt.


----------



## derrik (23. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Hallo. Kurzer Bericht von meiner Woche auf Langeland. Haben von Land aus geangelt,  mit mäßigen Erfolg. Aber es waren immer ein paar Platten dabei. Einen Tag mit dem  Boot draußen und gleich auf Dorsch geangelt. Leider nur drei kleine, die wieder schwimmen konnten. Nachmittag dann auf Plattfisch mit sehr guten Erfolg. Die Platten waren sehr viel und  teilweise sehr groß.  Gruß Derrik.


----------



## Bitti2 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Bitti, wir hatten letzte Woche keinerlei Stau.
> Die Fahrt war sehr entspannt.



Danke für die Info. Da ja auch der Wettergott fürs WE schönes Wetter angesagt hat siehts ja nach total entspanntem Angeltripp aus


----------



## TeeHawk (24. September 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2018*

Puh, ich glaub ich wäre ziemlich angepisst gewesen, wenn ich eines von den 4 beschädigten Autos hätte. Möchte auch nicht wissen, was mit dem angehangenen Boot passiert wäre. Wahrscheinlich wäre es das dann mit dem Urlaub gewesen...

Hat eigentlich jemand Neuigkeiten zu Haus & Boot bzw. Morten Jans? Bekommen die, die bereits Anzahlungen geleistet haben Ihr Geld wieder oder ist alles weg?


----------



## Zander_Ulli (30. September 2018)

Hallo an alle Langeland Fahrer,

hier nun ein kurzer Bericht unseres Angelausflugs in der vergangenen Woche.
Wir hatten eigentlich vor, eventuellen schlechten Fängen auf LL ein Schnippchen
zu schlagen und buchten für den 23. September eine Kuttertur auf's gelbe Riff.
Es sollte mit der M/S Molboen von Hanstholm aus losgehen.
Leider zeichnete es sich im Vorfeld schon ab, dass das Wetter eine Ausfahrt wohl
nicht zulassen würde. Der Plan war eigentlich Samstags direkt nach Hanstholm
zu fahren. Von der Rederei Gule Rev gibt es das Angebot für 35 Euros zu übernachten.
Wenn die Ausfahrt ausfällt muss die Übernachtung auch nicht bezahlt werden.
Samstag morgens machten wir einen Zwischenstopp bei Moritz-Nord (toller Angelladen!).
Um zu wissen ob wir uns für's Gelbe Riff "rüsten" müssen oder nicht ein kurzer
Anruf beim Gule-Rev Team. Die Antwort: Zu 99% fällt die Ausfahrt aus.
Um 14:00 Uhr dann die Absage, dass die Ausfahrt definitiv ausfällt.
An dieser Stelle muss ich der Reederei ein Lob aussprechen. Der Kontakt war
super freundlich und wir bekamen den Betrag innerhalb ein paar Tage wieder
zurück erstattet.

Also mussten wir unsere Fische eben doch auf LL fangen 
Aber um's vorweg zu nehmen, der Wind machte uns die Ganze Woche das Leben schwer.
Sonntags hatten wir ein paar zu kleine Meerforellen und nen zu kleinen Dorsch.
Montags blies der Wind dann schon ziehmlich heftig aus Westen. An der Ostküste
konnte man aber trotzdem noch vernünftig blinkern. Allerdings blieben wir leider Schneider.
Da für Dienstag gutes Wetter und weniger Wind vorausgesagt war, riefen wir Nicolaj (IBI)
an ob noch Boote frei sind. Es waren noch genügen da, also mieteten wir uns
für den Dienstag ein Boot. Übergabe, Boot, Motor usw. funktionierte wie immer einwandfrei.
Allerdings war es schwierig die Dorsche zu finden. Obwohl die Drift eigentlich
super war hielt sich der Erfolg in Grenzen. Insgesamt fingen wir so um die 10 Dorsche,
wovon die meisten allerdings zu klein waren, so dass wir drei mitnahmen.
Eventuell hätten wir mehr im flacheren Angeln sollen, da bei so ca. bei 18- 19 Metern
einige Dorsche bissen. Gegen Mittag haben wir dann auf Plattfische umgesattelt
was auch recht gut funktionierte. Teilweise waren richtig schöne Größen dabei.

Mittwochs war dann schon halber Sturm angesagt. Wir wollten eigentlich bei Lunde
Windgeschützt angeln, aber auch dort war das Wasser so aufgewühlt, dass die
Schnur sofort mit Tang voll war.
Donnerstags dann ebenfalls wieder viel Wind, an der Ostküste konnte man noch halbwegs
vernünftig angeln. Aber am Ufer zog sich immer ein breiter brauner Streifen entlang.
Gefangen haben wir an diesem Tag leider auch nichts erwähnenswertes.
Freitag Morgens sollte es dann bei Dunkelheit schon losgehen. Aber nach dem
Aufstehen und Blick nach draußen war klar, dass man vermutlich genauso viele
Fische fängt wenn man weiterschläft. Starker Wind mit kräftigen Böen machten einfach
keine richtige Lust.

Leid tun konnten einem die Jungs die in dieser Woche ein Boot gemietet hatten.
So eine windige Woche habe ich auf Langeland noch selten erlebt. Aber egal,
nach dem Urlaub ist vor dem Urlaub 

Viele Grüße und Erfolg an alle die noch hochfahren.
Ulli


----------



## Helmand (9. Oktober 2018)

Ist denn noch jemand vor Ort und kann etwas über die aktuellen Bedingungen und Fänge berichten? Bin ab
Samstag in Spodsbjerg und würde mich über ein paar frische Erkenntnisse freuen. Petri!
Andreas


----------



## Zander_Ulli (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Helmand, 
bist du wieder zurück? Würde mich interessieren wie's bei euch geklappt hat.
Grüße Ulli


----------



## Carptigers (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren vom 16.10 bis 18.10 vor Ort.
An allen Tagen lief es sehr gut. 
Die meisten Fischen haben wir um die 30m gefangen. Zwischen 16 und 22m waren nur kleinere Fische. Der Größte hatte 99cm.
Als Farbe lief am Besten rot. 
Viel Glück für alle, die noch auf der Insel sind.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. November 2018)

Hallo!

Sind nach einer Woche auch wieder zurück. Haben natürlich wieder relativ schlechtes Wetter bzgl. Drift und Wind gehabt. Aber an den Tagen wo es ging, haben wir von Land (Brandungsangeln) und vom Boot aus vor Bagenkop gut gefangen. Dicke Platten und schöne Küstendorsche. Unsere MeFo-Angler waren wohl auch zufrieden, auch wenn die gefangenen Exemplare ein bisschen größer hätten sein können. Insgesamt wieder ein sehr schöner Aufenthalt und ich kann nur immer wieder loben, wie in Dänemark mit Anglern umgegangen wird im Gegensatz zu Deutschland. Petri Heil allen, die jetzt noch auf der Insel sind...


----------



## steff68 (21. November 2018)

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
ich melde mich (wie immer recht verspätet) von der Insel zurück.
Wir waren vom 3 bis 10.11 in Bukkemose.
Gebucht hatten wir über Angelurlaub-Langeland. (Ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Haus und Boot)
Wir konnten die Woche nur von der Küste aus angeln.
Zum Bootfahren zuviel Nebel oder Wind oder beides.
War aber trotzdem gut und insgesamt eine schöne Woche.
Es waren um die 25 Platte (zum mitnehmen) und eine Mefo.


Hoffentlich bis April ….
Gruß Steffen


----------



## TeeHawk (22. November 2018)

Schade, als wir am 3.11. zurückgefahren sind, war spiegelglatte See und strahlender Sonnenschein. Hätte Euch schöneres Wetter gegönnt...


----------



## MS aus G (23. November 2018)

Herzlichen Dank für die schönen Berichte der letzten Zeit!!!

Auch mein 2wöchiger LL-Urlaub ist nun leider wieder Geschichte!!! 

Wir waren vom 03.-17. November in Bagenkop einquartiert!

Was ich in dieser Zeit erleben durfte, war das beste Fischen der letzten Jahre!!!

Wir haben von 12 möglichen Ausfahrten 11 realisieren können!!! Für diese Jahreszeit mehr als Top!!! Zwar konnten wir, wie oben auch schon geschrieben, nicht jedesmal zu unserem Hotspot Richtung grüner Tonne, aber auch an der Südspitze bis vor den Hafen konnten wir einige Leoparden verhaften! Bei den ersten 3 Ausfahrten haben wir deshalb auch das Limit jeweils knapp verfehlt! Die letzten Ausfahrten war es dafür um so besser, so das wir mittags bereits wieder in den Hafen mussten!!! Zu den Leoparden gesellten sich noch ein paar Wittlinge, von zum Teil sehr guten Größen! Einfach nur Geil nach den doch etwas überschaubaren Fängen der letzten Jahre!!! Zu erwähnen ist noch, das die Größen der Leos doch in einem engen Fenster lagen, es fehlten die besseren Fische! So kamen wir immer sehr gut an und knapp über die 60iger Marke, aber jeweils "nur" mit einer Ausnahme über die 70!

Die zweite Woche war vom Wetter nicht mehr ganz so gut, aber bis auf einen Tag, an dem ich mich mal mit den Mefos angelegt habe und auch 2 von ca 35cm fangen konnte, waren wir auch jeden Tag auf dem Wasser! Aufgrund etwas geänderter Wind und Drift, konnten wir um der Südspitze nicht mehr wirklich gut fangen, wir mussten also versuchen zu grünen Tonne zu kommen, was auch an 2 Tagen möglich war. Auch hier standen die Fischis nicht mehr so gestapelt, wie noch in der Woche davor, trotzdem konnten wir das Limit ausschöpfen! Hinzu kamen in dieser Woche dann auch vermehrt gute Wittlinge dazu! In der ersten Woche hatten wir derer 6, in der zweiten Woche waren es gut über 20! An einem Tag versuchten wir es auch mal auf Plattfisch, fingen auch viele, wovon uns aber nur 4st. groß genug waren. Da hatten wir wohl eher im Kindergarten gefischt!

Alles in allem natürlich 2 wunderbare Wochen, da über das Wetter, den Fängen, der Verpflegung, der Unterkunft und den Booten einfach alles gepasst hat!!!

Allen die zum Jahresende oder -wechsel noch fahren wünsche ich natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Dezember 2018)

Allen Langelandfans schöne Weihnachten….


----------



## MS aus G (24. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir allen LL-Fahrern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für das neue Jahr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rule270 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hy allen Boardis 
Schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch.
Viel Petry Heil auf allen Wegen.
LG
Rudi


----------

